# Rasclots coco n clone grow round 3 ding ding!!!



## rasclot (Aug 20, 2009)

heres round 3 of my growin life
ive gone all coco n clone
ive got ?s.a.g.e,2 blueberry,? chronic
matey that gave them 2 me is gonna come over n tell me wich 1 is wich wen they get bigger all i know is that the 2 biger ones are blueberry and aparantly the blueberry take 6 weeks to flower
im lookin at harvestin this grow 
in 11 weeks tops they are gonna be short but time is at stake jamaica here i come
they got to come down b4 i go


----------



## howak47 (Aug 20, 2009)

hell yea man u back!!!!!looks really good cant wait to watch em grow !!!!!check out my new THREAD SOUR D X BUDDA KUSH GROW (AKA SOUR KUSH) https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda.html ALSO I GOT SUM BIG GIRLS GROWIN IN MY OTHER THREAD https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-60.html


----------



## Mammath (Aug 20, 2009)

Alright, I'm down for an accelerated grow.
You straight into 12/12 with these babies or are you vegg'n for a bit?


----------



## liljheazy (Aug 20, 2009)

now thats what im talking about, looking good


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 21, 2009)

Good luck man, 11 weeks is plenty of time. I did rooted clones to harvest in less than 9 weeks and got some pretty good results you'll do it easy with green your fingers lol


----------



## Froman (Aug 21, 2009)

What up Mon! subscribed


----------



## rasclot (Aug 21, 2009)

howak47 said:


> hell yea man u back!!!!!looks really good cant wait to watch em grow !!!!!check out my new THREAD SOUR D X BUDDA KUSH GROW (AKA SOUR KUSH) https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/224694-chitownsmoke-sour-d-x-budda.html ALSO I GOT SUM BIG GIRLS GROWIN IN MY OTHER THREAD https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-60.html


 thanx for stoppin in mate il check urs in a min ras


Mammath said:


> Alright, I'm down for an accelerated grow.
> You straight into 12/12 with these babies or are you vegg'n for a bit?


 im gonna veg for a bit mate prob week or so peace


liljheazy said:


> now thats what im talking about, looking good


 cheers mate good to have u aboard


oscaroscar said:


> Good luck man, 11 weeks is plenty of time. I did rooted clones to harvest in less than 9 weeks and got some pretty good results you'll do it easy with green your fingers lol


 good to have u here oscar


Froman said:


> What up Mon! subscribed


----------



## mr west (Aug 21, 2009)

Present! Im here to see what ya do in the coco stuff lol, hope u can get as good numbers in this grow lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 21, 2009)

I was thinking of using coco but i know fuck all about it, I'm using that plagron batmix the bloke at the shop said to use so i did and its worked ok for me. I'll be watching yours to see how it goes with the coco and probably try it with the clones i just cut


----------



## liljheazy (Aug 21, 2009)

yea i want to see the difference between the soil and coco mediums, maybe youll get more yield with the coco this time around .....


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2009)

dunno if u guys have seen this thread but its worth a look>>>>>>>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/163510-coco-growers-unite.html


----------



## Froman (Aug 22, 2009)

what did you pull off your last harvest, i saw like half of it and that was it


----------



## rasclot (Aug 22, 2009)

Froman said:


> what did you pull off your last harvest, i saw like half of it and that was it


 i got 16 oz of the last lot smoke werent strong enough for me i need high grade lol


----------



## Froman (Aug 22, 2009)

haha yea i feel you on that, im trying to get some outdoor goin soon before its too late


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 23, 2009)

rasclot said:


> i got 16 oz of the last lot smoke werent strong enough for me i need high grade lol


 At least you got 16oz of it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

better late thewn never !!!! in for the ride Ras. youll not be dissapointed with the coco methinks, im sure youll want to do a normal veg period grow once youve played with it.


----------



## rasclot (Aug 24, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> At least you got 16oz of it lol


 yeah there is that mate lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> better late thewn never !!!! in for the ride Ras. youll not be dissapointed with the coco methinks, im sure youll want to do a normal veg period grow once youve played with it.


 glad to have u here don havin problems with them tho at the mo they are all really pale in colour wot could it be????????? how can i solve this?????


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2009)

are u feeding everytime u water ras? You kinda have to with coco as its totaly inert lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

theyll pull through they look healthy, how much are you feeding? ive realised that you can pretty much double what canna say without problems, have you done the same westy?


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2009)

i give 4ml per litre of each, i got slight nute tips on the ebw. The cheese can take it tho lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

i generally rock 5ml per litre, and yeah the cheese is a robust girl


----------



## rasclot (Aug 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i generally rock 5ml per litre, and yeah the cheese is a robust girl


 im givin them 4 mil per litre of both canna A n canna B am i doin that right?


----------



## mr west (Aug 24, 2009)

try uppin it a bit see if that helps, or u could try some bat guano tea. I mix 42 grams of bat shit per litre of warm water lol.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 24, 2009)

Fuck! I'm late as usual. Sorry my friend is this seat taken?


----------



## rasclot (Aug 24, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Fuck! I'm late as usual. Sorry my friend is this seat taken?


 i got a seat right here 5 and its got ur name on it lol


----------



## geekin69 (Aug 24, 2009)

subscribed. +Rep on switching up the medium. hows the coco treatin u?


----------



## mr west (Aug 25, 2009)

rasclot said:


> i got a seat right here 5 and its got ur name on it lol


its next to my seat number 6 lmao


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 25, 2009)

A little stoner humor lol.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 25, 2009)

I am not a number lol


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 25, 2009)

how they doin mon


----------



## rasclot (Aug 26, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2971072]how they doin mon[/QUOTE]
hey sicc welcome back mate im havin problems at the mo with these clones n coco dont know wot im doin lol my babies are goin really yellow in the centre of the leaves n on the ends they are burnt on sum of them il post sum pics in a min need help b4 they die apart from that everythin is good ras


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 26, 2009)

Thats bad news about the young 'uns, they'll pull through. Have you thought about repotting them in soil and see if that works. I know its a backwards step but its something to think about. Good luck man


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 26, 2009)

Are they to wet Ras? That's why I switched from rockwool to areo, I couldn't seem to get a grip on the moisture problem.


----------



## rasclot (Aug 28, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Are they to wet Ras? That's why I switched from rockwool to areo, I couldn't seem to get a grip on the moisture problem.


 no 5 they aint to wet mate dunno wot the problem is heres a few pics sum are yellow in the centre of the leaves n sum are burnt here they are




















ras


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

I dunno what to suggest man, Maybe give 'em some grow nutes, if you don't think its overwatering try watering 'em. Like i said i dunno what to suggest, good luck


----------



## liljheazy (Aug 28, 2009)

their not looking so good , try the plant problem thread it always helps me out


----------



## mr west (Aug 28, 2009)

thats strange man, 3rd pic especialy, is ur coco canna pro+?


----------



## rasclot (Aug 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats strange man, 3rd pic especialy, is ur coco canna pro+?


 yeah mate its coco canna pro+ wot i think the problem is at the moment unless my hygrometer is broken its sayin --% humidity wot do ya reckon could it be that?


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 28, 2009)

Humidity could be too low coz mine says --% when its below 30, i put mine in the bathroom and had a hot shower to see if it still worked an it did, give it a go it might work


----------



## Mammath (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey Ras.
They don't seem to be taking to the coco to well.
I don't know what the root growth of the clones were like before you put them in there but...

Coco needs to be kept moist 'always' for the clones roots to take.
When you water make sure you get some run off so you know all the coco is soaked.
It won't hurt to leave that runoff in the tray to increase RH.

Give 'em some nutes as well with every watering because they look deficient.
A lack of iron/sulphur will make them yellow from the centre.
Make sure your nutes have got plenty of K for root growth as well.
I'd say aim for a PPM of around 450 - 500 or a 30% strength dose.

Lift your light if possible because they are getting too hot.
Also increase humidity by misting on the dark cycle when you can or covering with a dome and mist the dome.
You can use plastic drink containers over each pot.

They'll come good mate once you address these things


----------



## rasclot (Aug 28, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Ras.
> They don't seem to be taking to the coco to well.
> I don't know what the root growth of the clones were like before you put them in there but...
> 
> ...


 that all makes sense mate cheers mams lets do that ras


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2009)

soiunds like a plan to me too.


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 29, 2009)

They'll pull trough Ras i have faith in ya, at least you've got this site, if it wasn't for this site i'd of killed quite a few plants lol


----------



## rasclot (Aug 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> They'll pull trough Ras i have faith in ya, at least you've got this site, if it wasn't for this site i'd of killed quite a few plants lol


 im sure they will matei would of killed all my plants if it wasnt 4 this site n all lol


----------



## rasclot (Aug 31, 2009)

ive managed to save them they are lookin alot better there was no humidity in the room at all wot i done was put 2 containers full of water in there and it seems to of done the trick i will post sum pics in a bit ras


----------



## oscaroscar (Aug 31, 2009)

Does your thermometer thingy work now?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a new one on me. I didn't know lack of humidity could turn a plant yellow. Did you change anything else?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 3, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> That's a new one on me. I didn't know lack of humidity could turn a plant yellow. Did you change anything else?


 no i didn cange n e thin else its worked tho my computer is so slow thats why i aint updated gettin laptop soon its gotta be faster than this peice of shit lol they are goin in 12/12 tonight here they are 















ras


----------



## Mammath (Sep 3, 2009)

Improving nicely mate. Good work.


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 3, 2009)

I agree with Mam, they are looking better Ras. How long have you got to flower 'em? IMO i'd let them get a bit bigger before you flower them. Good luck man


----------



## rasclot (Sep 3, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I agree with Mam, they are looking better Ras. How long have you got to flower 'em? IMO i'd let them get a bit bigger before you flower them. Good luck man


 id love to let them go much longer but goin 2 jamaica in 8 weeks bluberry plants should be ready inbout 7 weeks n the rest my misses is gonna water while im away she'l probly kill em but wot do i do lol


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 3, 2009)

on to a full recovery, nothing can stop you mon


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)

ur going to jamaca and leaving ur misses at home, thats a bit harsh. Yeah i recon them plants will be ok to 12, check out dwrs grows he does them from bout that size and gets good results
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/205305-haze-el-nino-jock-horror.html


----------



## rasclot (Sep 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> ur going to jamaca and leaving ur misses at home, thats a bit harsh. Yeah i recon them plants will be ok to 12, check out dwrs grows he does them from bout that size and gets good results
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/205305-haze-el-nino-jock-horror.html


 lol yea shes stayin at home she just got back from sri lanka so its my turn lol this time with my mate lol il check it out


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 4, 2009)

If the Mrs is gonna water 'em why not let veg longer? I'm glad they pulled through for ya


----------



## rasclot (Sep 4, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> If the Mrs is gonna water 'em why not let veg longer? I'm glad they pulled through for ya


 i havent really got the room for 7 plants mate got to keep them short dwr's babies shot up wen he put them in 12/12


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 4, 2009)

Bend 'em over it worked for me, i think it depends on the strain though


----------



## rasclot (Sep 10, 2009)

we have growth!!! tallest is 15 inches n smallest is10 inches i have bought sum canna boost i couldnt belive how much this shit costs £46 per litre!!!!!!!! i bought it n e way coz i want the best for my girls lol
still no sign of pistils its takin long here they are


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 10, 2009)

their looking better now and healthy


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2009)

looking much better mate, u should see pistils in the next week


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2009)

Cant wait to see them in Full bloom, good to know they better


----------



## Mammath (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey looking good Ras, they've really taken off now. Great.
It will be interesting to see how you go with the Canna Boost Accelerator.
I used it last grow and wasn't that impressed, especially for the price.
It did finish them earlier, but almost too early... I don't think they got the chance to become all they were meant to be.
I think it would probably make a great finisher, but wouldn't use it throughout flowering.
This could suit you though because I know you have a deadline for these girls.


----------



## fishindog (Sep 10, 2009)

subscribed....


----------



## Khola22 (Sep 10, 2009)

looking good man. Any PH issues with coco?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 12, 2009)

SICC";3059205]Cant wait to see them in Full bloom said:


> Hey looking good Ras, they've really taken off now. Great.
> It will be interesting to see how you go with the Canna Boost Accelerator.
> I used it last grow and wasn't that impressed, especially for the price.
> It did finish them earlier, but almost too early... I don't think they got the chance to become all they were meant to be.
> ...


 yea the price is alot but fuk it gotta try out these things aint ya so u know wots best for u as for the plants they are flyin up every time i look in there its mad! ive sussed this coco thing out aswell its easy wen u know how


fishindog said:


> subscribed....


 glad to have ya on board


Khola22 said:


> looking good man. Any PH issues with coco?


 no mate been givin them 5.8 ph all the way they seem to love it

ive got 2 outdoor plants growin and buddin 1 is blue cheese and the other is unknown i found the seeds in my draw ages ago stuck them in the soil of my house plant and they both sprouted they are at my mates back garden.1 is bout 2 foot n the blue cheese is foot n half both buddin the other plant is either blueberry or a seed from jamaica wot ever it is im happy their both buddin il post a pic of them later todayras


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 12, 2009)

Not too much here, pulled 2 ounces off two plants last grow, lost my job so funds are really available, and my unemployment sucs! haha but im goin a mini grow to keep my busy, i still got some supplies, give me a couple months, and i'll have a regular grow goin on


----------



## rasclot (Sep 14, 2009)

here are my outdoor babies
















here are sum pics i found of me makin honey oil from the blue cheeses

























it was very strong gave u the giggles lol

WEEK 1 n 4 DAYS IN 12/12

everythin is goin well on the growin front i noticed today that my timer was 1 hour off so they were gettin 11 hours off n 13 hours on thats probly why they took so long to show pistils never mind pistils are here i fed them sum boost today lets see wot that does i gave them 2 mil per litre aswell as 2mil per litre of canna a+b the pic is below happy growinras


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 14, 2009)

Damn that honey looks bomb, what did you follow to make it?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 14, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3080622]Damn that honey looks bomb, what did you follow to make it?[/QUOTE]
i just looked it up on youtube and made it out of anythin i could find at a diy shop plastic tubin, 2 end caps taped on 1 end with 1 hole so the nozel of a gas can fits tight the other end with quite a few holes in it coffee filter paper in the bottom of that end and off u go i squeezed 3 cans of butane thru it n thats wot i ended up with only cost me a £10 n sum trimmins


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2009)

top DIY work Rasc nice lump of sticky honey oil! looks like primo stuff fella. how much trim you reckon you used?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh so goohey... nice.


----------



## rasclot (Sep 15, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> top DIY work Rasc nice lump of sticky honey oil! looks like primo stuff fella. how much trim you reckon you used?


i reckon i used bout n oz of dry trimmins i only kept the leaf with loads of trichs on it


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)

Love the oil rass and loving the new avatar pic. Is it ur cat? SOme kind of bengal??


----------



## rasclot (Sep 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> Love the oil rass and loving the new avatar pic. Is it ur cat? SOme kind of bengal??


 yeah mate its my bengal cat hes mad as


----------



## mr west (Sep 15, 2009)

he looks mad lol, I work at a cattery and we look after a few bengals. Always a cat with bags of chareter and mostly very gobby cats lol.


----------



## howak47 (Sep 15, 2009)

Man dats sum good lookin honey oil i want to try sum of that maybe i will look it up and make sum!!!!!!


----------



## rasclot (Sep 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> he looks mad lol, I work at a cattery and we look after a few bengals. Always a cat with bags of chareter and mostly very gobby cats lol.


 yea mate hes the only cat ive seen with a personality he has mood swing like my misses lol


howak47 said:


> Man dats sum good lookin honey oil i want to try sum of that maybe i will look it up and make sum!!!!!!


 i made sum from the nycd but was no where near the strengh and it was dark brown still smoked it tho

my babies have took well to the canna boost their growin rapidly will post sum pics wen light comes on


----------



## rasclot (Sep 16, 2009)

things are startin to pick up now got told today the clones i got are durban poison, blueberry,armaggedon no chronic in there still dont know wots wot probly have to guess wen their buddin i love the coco u dont have to water as much
my seeds never showed for the mini thunderfucks my money some how got stuck in sum sort of payment thing like paypal managed to get the money back today so i thought id treat my self to some seeds from dr chronic this is wot i got 5 of




*sensi star feminised -*


First price winner in the Highlife Cup 1999, bio indoors and first price winner in the Hightimes Cannabis Cup 1999! She produces powerful, compact buds, crowned with legendary amounts of resin. The dense, strong and characteristic aroma speaks for itself. She is one of worlds finest cannabis strains, and has successfully become the new standard in growing. Flowering time: 55 - 60 days Yield per m2 : 350 - 400 grams Yield per plant (outdoors): 300 - 400 grams Harvest time (outdoors): Beginning of October (at 50º N.L.) Growing tips: Sensi Star doesn't like high levels of nutrients.
£55 they cost me here are mine chillin in the sun


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice Mon, they look really good now, nice and healthy, gettin that flowering stretch


----------



## DWR (Sep 16, 2009)

Ja them plants are great m8 !!!!!!

lovely !

gona be some fruity shit


----------



## rasclot (Sep 16, 2009)

SICC";3092042]Nice Mon said:


> Ja them plants are great m8 !!!!!!
> 
> lovely !
> 
> gona be some fruity shit


 hopefully they come out like urs or better lol


----------



## rasclot (Sep 16, 2009)

oh yea heres a pic for ya





lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 16, 2009)

The clones are looking the nuts mate. 
Thats a handsome cat


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 16, 2009)

man their looking great and healthy too


----------



## rasclot (Sep 17, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The clones are looking the nuts mate.
> Thats a handsome cat





liljheazy said:


> man their looking great and healthy too


coco is the way forward wen u know wot ur doin with it


----------



## Mammath (Sep 17, 2009)

The clones do look really good dude.
Taking off, and setting themselves nicely.
They really looked like shit early on, so great turn around man.
MJ is such great survivor.

I've never been fond of cats... but yours looks kinda cool.
Don't 'Bengal' make tigers?


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

rasclot said:


> oh yea heres a pic for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome pic lolkiss-ass


----------



## rasclot (Sep 17, 2009)

Mammath said:


> The clones do look really good dude.
> Taking off, and setting themselves nicely.
> They really looked like shit early on, so great turn around man.
> MJ is such great survivor.
> ...


 yea mate i think i done a good job at savin them its coz i didn know wot i was doin with the nutes n stuff all sorted now n couldn be growin any better
yes mate bengal tigers n leopards its crossed with a asian leopard cat x domestic cat
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://shoyinka.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/bengal_tiger_31.jpg&imgrefurl=http://shoyinka.wordpress.com/2009/02/09/&usg=__HvhYL_eSEdvgHwmuisBew_o5Cxw=&h=434&w=597&sz=156&hl=en&start=11&um=1&tbnid=wlkZotfzu5W2nM:&tbnh=98&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dbengaltiger%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4ADBR_enGB324GB324%26sa%3DX%26um%3D1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2009)

dude ive just set that picture as my desktop for my work pc it looks like a tiger is trying to get out of the monitor lol


----------



## rasclot (Sep 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude ive just set that picture as my desktop for my work pc it looks like a tiger is trying to get out of the monitor lol


 hahaha i done the same last night its wicked n it lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 17, 2009)

rasclot said:


> yea mate i think i done a good job at savin them its coz i didn know wot i was doin with the nutes n stuff all sorted now n couldn be growin any better
> yes mate bengal tigers n leopards its crossed with a asian leopard cat x domestic cat



Yeah they look really good.
Coco is friend 

I don't dislike cats because they serve their purpose as workers.
...but they suck down the wildlife hear like we eat potato chips.
They're great rodent killers, love 'em for that.
... unfortunately they are killers of every moving thing though


----------



## mr west (Sep 17, 2009)

I got three cats and im gonna buy some bells for em lol. I hate he death they cause its like the body farm outside my door birds and mice and voles and stuff does my head in lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 22, 2009)

rasclot said:


> things are startin to pick up now got told today the clones i got are durban poison, blueberry,armaggedon no chronic in there still dont know wots wot probly have to guess wen their buddin i love the coco u dont have to water as much
> my seeds never showed for the mini thunderfucks my money some how got stuck in sum sort of payment thing like paypal managed to get the money back today so i thought id treat my self to some seeds from dr chronic this is wot i got 5 of
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't Cheetha grow SStar? Looking good. You'll be swimming in bud for christmas.....


----------



## rasclot (Sep 22, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Didn't Cheetha grow SStar? Looking good. You'll be swimming in bud for christmas.....


 not sure mate il check it out thats the plan i was gonna chop the blueberry before i go 2 jamaica wich is in 6 weeks but i thought fuk it il let them grow longer the s.a.g.e takes 12 weeks armageddon n durban poison take roughly 10 weeks to flower i will update in a min


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2009)

kool mate


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2009)

wot is goin on they are massive 3ft atleast all the plants look the same? buds are not really fillin out i had to bend 2 of them coz theu are really gettin tall wot do u lot think??? are the buds the right size for 3 weeks into 12/12?
here they are















a pic of the outdoor ladies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2009)

they do look a little on the small side but you know shell pack on later they always do. the info says 8.5 week strain so probably 9.5 weeks really theyve got plenty of time to catch up fella?

what nutes you using n how much?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they do look a little on the small side but you know shell pack on later they always do. the info says 8.5 week strain so probably 9.5 weeks really theyve got plenty of time to catch up fella?
> 
> what nutes you using n how much?


 im usin canna a+b 2.5ml per L each and canna boost 2.5ml per L i really hope they start to fill out dont u think they have grown really tall as i put them in flowerin wen they were bout 8 inches?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 24, 2009)

hehe the main thing is Ras' is they look a shit load better than they did.
They look good and healthy.

Unfortunately for those with deadlines....
Your girls are sativa dom' and look fine for 3 week from rooted clone sativa.
They will take another 11 to finish.

WTF are you growing again, I can't remember?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2009)

if your tap water is hard id say you can easily bump your A+B to double that figure and still put the boost in. i generally put 6ml of each per 2L bottle of water. with alternating PK13/14 on top at 2.5 ml or more and lately purple maxx or gravity on a rotation. 

as for the height thing how close are your lights? i thought they were pretty high but assumed youd lifted them to take the snaps?

are they the sensi star???


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2009)

Mammath said:


> hehe the main thing is Ras' is they look a shit load better than they did.
> They look good and healthy.
> 
> Unfortunately for those with deadlines....
> ...


 i have no dead line now mate im just gonna let them do their thing and harvest when their ready i still dont know wot for definitly wot they are i got them off a mate he said that he gave me durban poison, s.a.g.e, blueberry n armageddon to me they all seem exacly the same wot do u reckon it can only be them strain so wich 1 is it???


Don Gin and Ton said:


> if your tap water is hard id say you can easily bump your A+B to double that figure and still put the boost in. i generally put 6ml of each per 2L bottle of water. with alternating PK13/14 on top at 2.5 ml or more and lately purple maxx or gravity on a rotation.
> 
> as for the height thing how close are your lights? i thought they were pretty high but assumed youd lifted them to take the snaps?
> 
> are they the sensi star???


 my water is really hard so i will try that i got enough room in there for the plants to get 140 cm i was just worryin coz they are growin mega fast thats all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2009)

durban poison, s.a.g.e, blueberry n armageddon

thats quite a line up fella. iwho knows hahah


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> durban poison, s.a.g.e, blueberry n armageddon
> 
> thats quite a line up fella. iwho knows hahah


 im gonna get the matey round wen they have budded a bit more to tell me wot they are he should know


----------



## Mammath (Sep 24, 2009)

rasclot said:


> i have no dead line now mate im just gonna let them do their thing and harvest when their ready i still dont know wot for definitly wot they are i got them off a mate he said that he gave me durban poison, s.a.g.e, blueberry n armageddon to me they all seem exacly the same wot do u reckon it can only be them strain so wich 1 is it???


I think what your doing is fine.
Bend those bad girls over.
Break 'em and show them who's boss.

You cant treat sat dom' girls hard enough!
They'll will keep coming at you!

Find out what you got going, but if you ain't got a deadline just keep doing what your doing. 
Those ladies are lanky, which is normal for sat dom.
They'll settle down.

Do you have control over your lamp and height it is from the canopy?
I think Don mentioned it before.

In your nook, with those ladies, keep the top toasty, and they won't climb for the light


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I think what your doing is fine.
> Bend those bad girls over.
> Break 'em and show them who's boss.
> 
> ...


 yes mate i got my light on runners so i can move em up n down iv got the light close now


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 24, 2009)

Have they been in 12/12 for that long or have they been showing pistols for that long? I have that JTR that went in the same tray as the Ch's and is about a week behind. They look like DP or SAGE, long and stretchy. Blueberry I thought was squat like Indica.....


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Have they been in 12/12 for that long or have they been showing pistols for that long? I have that JTR that went in the same tray as the Ch's and is about a week behind. They look like DP or SAGE, long and stretchy. Blueberry I thought was squat like Indica.....


 its 3 weeks into 12/12 today pistils showed a week in so flowerin for 2 weeks i dont think there is any blueberry in there either im thinkin dp n sage the matey is such a stoner he fuked up sum where on the line lol


----------



## rasclot (Sep 24, 2009)

rasclot said:


> its 3 weeks into 12/12 today pistils showed a week in so flowerin for 2 weeks i dont think there is any blueberry in there either im thinkin dp n sage the matey is such a stoner he fuked up sum where on the line lol


 i just got an e mail from dr chronic sayin that the sensi star seeds i ordered are out of stock!!!! think wot shall i gett? too much to choose from any ideas????


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 24, 2009)

Try some JC2 by TGA.... Mine smells like lemon drop candy so bad it seriously watered my mouth....


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 24, 2009)

Pic..... JC2 #1


----------



## rasclot (Sep 25, 2009)

today i bought sum seeds from pick n mix this is wots on the way

*Sharksbreath

 

Seed Bank: DNA Genetics
Type: Regular/Feminised
£6.71 per seed
 7.45 / CAD$ 11.80
With amazing flavor and smell and an outstanding buzz, the guys at DNA Genetics have done an excellent job in creating this very special plant. The Sharksbreath is a highly potent top notch weed and a connoisseurs delight. Short stout plants pack on frosty and very dense colas. A heavy feeder, good air flow is also required to prevent bud rot. A great low odor variety for the grower wanting a special headstash.
Type: 80% Indica / 20% Sativa
Specifics: GWS x Jamaican Lambsbread
Indoor Flowering time: 9 weeks

**BLZ Bud*

 

Seed Bank: Seedism
Type: Feminised
£11.02
 12.23 / CAD$ 19.38
"Then was brought unto him one possessed with a devil."  The Book of Matthew chapter 12:24
This extremely potent G13 hybrid will raise the standard that most growers are used to. With a THC level to make even the most hardened veterans breaking a sweat, the BLZ-Bud is a strain not to be smoked by the fainthearted.
Growth patterns are primarily those you would expect from an Indica dominant strain, with large fan leaves and very little space between internodes. Flowering single stemmed plants will usually result in one large cluster of buds all along the main stem with a few budding side branches. The typical increase of growth during the first few weeks of flowering can result in a 25-50% increase in height before she stops growing up, making it quite easy to predict when to start your flowering cycle.

*Cream Caramel*

 

Seed Bank: Sweet
Type: Feminised
£7.48 per seed
 8.30 / CAD$ 13.15
A synthetic variety (S.V.) result of a three way cross-bred between our best indicas, blueBlack x Maple Leaf Indica x White Rhino. The synthetic varieties share with hybridised varieties an objective to obtain the vigour of a hybrid and to give homogeneity to its descendents.
Its taste is intense and sweet like caramel as is the indica strain with a hint of an earthy flavour that comes from the presence of the blueback genetic.
Ideal for indoor growing, it has typical indica structure, huge central buds and rich lateral branches. Usually favourite with customers who buy for medical use, it has high levels of THC and enough CBD to induce a narcotic and physical high.
Indica/Sativa: 30%-70%.
Indoor production: 400-600gr/m.
Outdoor production: 350- 700 gr/plant.
THC: 15-20% CBD: 1,6% CBN: 0,6%
Indoor flowering: 8-9 weeks.
Outdoor harvest: end September, beginning October

*Kandy Kush*

 

Seed Bank: Reserva Privada
Type: Regular/Feminised
£6.18 per seed
 6.86 / CAD$ 10.87
Classic stretch of the OG Kush that bulks up and fills out like the TW to give you OG flavor and TW nugs. Once again we bring the medicinal benefits and the great taste of the OG Kush and crossed it to classic Cali. Train Wreck strain  known for it?s good commercial yields, frostiness and lemony scents. The sweetness of this Kush hybrid is comparable to kandy and after one hit you will keep coming back for more!! Heavy crystal production comes on after the 5th week but dose not stop producing! One of the most resinous plants in our cataloge. True California flavor.
OG Kush x Train Wreck (T4)
60% Indica : 40% Sativa
Flowering Indoors: 9-10 weeks
Yield: 450-550g/m2


im gettin 1 of each feminised good selection n it


----------



## Mammath (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah nice choices Ras'.
I've always wanted to grow a BLZ.
Others sound great too.


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 25, 2009)

hell yea those are some tasty bitches


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Sep 25, 2009)

Next thing we know Ras will be buying a wharehouse and going full scale.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2009)

word Ras the blzbud is some hardcore smoke put me straight on a para when i toked it. has a really unique smell to it. deffo not an allday toke lol

nice selection fella


----------



## rasclot (Sep 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> word Ras the blzbud is some hardcore smoke put me straight on a para when i toked it. has a really unique smell to it. deffo not an allday toke lol
> 
> nice selection fella


 cheers don yeah i want sumthin thats strong n blz reckons its 1 of the strongest so we will see i hope i get good phenos out of these the cream caramel im lookin forward to aswell if it comes out anythin like this











and here is sharksbreath






cant wait for this grow already n i still got a long way to go with my current grow should have a bumper harvest for crimbo lol


----------



## rasclot (Sep 26, 2009)

rasclot said:


> cheers don yeah i want sumthin thats strong n blz reckons its 1 of the strongest so we will see i hope i get good phenos out of these the cream caramel im lookin forward to aswell if it comes out anythin like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 missin pic


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah ras mate liking the selection. Almost sounds like a sweets selection lol.


----------



## jaysizzle (Sep 26, 2009)

is it a indoor or out door grow? i think durban is a tall ass plant, well bigger than an indoor setup for 3 footers. i think but correct me if im wrong. I've been thinking again at 6 in the morning all fucked up.


----------



## Mammath (Sep 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah ras mate liking the selection. Almost sounds like a sweets selection lol.


hehe.. Yeah I'll have 2 of those, 3 of them, and 1 of that 

I can just here Mom now saying 'don't eat all them at once!'


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 26, 2009)

now thats a frosty looking plant but that cream caramel and blz look insane


----------



## rasclot (Sep 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah ras mate liking the selection. Almost sounds like a sweets selection lol.


 lol i can almost taste it still a long way away tho


jaysizzle said:


> is it a indoor or out door grow? i think durban is a tall ass plant, well bigger than an indoor setup for 3 footers. i think but correct me if im wrong. I've been thinking again at 6 in the morning all fucked up.


yeah they are big plants
its an indoor grow mate max room i got is bout 5 foot we will see dunno wots in there still i think it can only be dp or sage time will tell


liljheazy said:


> now thats a frosty looking plant but that cream caramel and blz look insane


 yeah mate cant wait to grow these already lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 26, 2009)

Fuck me Ras thats a lot of strains. That BLZ bud sounds the mutts nuts. You'll be fucking around a lot with the strength of the nutes. I'm only doing 2 ATM and thats a pain in the arse. I've over fed/burnt one (SSH) and under fed one of the JF phenos, like i said pain in the arse. I can't wait to be doing one strain again and have 'em all the same age too like my last grow, easy street lol (hopefully)


----------



## mr west (Sep 26, 2009)

cheesey street u mean lmao?


----------



## Mammath (Sep 27, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me Ras thats a lot of strains. That BLZ bud sounds the mutts nuts. You'll be fucking around a lot with the strength of the nutes. I'm only doing 2 ATM and thats a pain in the arse. I've over fed/burnt one (SSH) and under fed one of the JF phenos, like i said pain in the arse. I can't wait to be doing one strain again and have 'em all the same age too like my last grow, easy street lol (hopefully)


Multiple strain growing is an unfortunate part of achieving 'variety'.
It's difficult, but all part of the journey for someone who loves variety in their smoke. 

Those in it for a quick buck will never appreciate the effort involved!.
...nor will they be capable of putting in the effort to achieve such goals.

...give me same strain grow any time, if I wanted 'easy street', but sometimes it's not about that


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 27, 2009)

I like variety too but i like things easy, so i have to do it the hard way FFS. I'm only doing one strain next time coz i wanna get a good stash of the cheese so it'll last me a while. I'll be doing 3 or 4 strains the time after, not sure what yet. I don't sell what i grow. I've never heard a bad word about cheese so i want to have it available for me to smoke when i want it lol.


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

I find the taste of the cheese and co make it very hard to save, specialy if ya a greedy bastad like I is. lol


----------



## Mammath (Sep 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> I find the taste of the cheese and co make it very hard to save, specialy if ya a greedy bastad like I is. lol


Enjoy your cheese grommit! 
I would!


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah Im a dawg for the dairy products


----------



## Mammath (Sep 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yeah Im a dawg for the dairy products


Mmmmmmmmooooooow!


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah ok and the kitties too. damn got my blood pumpin now, must get a draw or 2 inside my head now puff puff passs>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

I work 60 to 70 hours a week and its pretty much only me that smokes what i grow so it lasts me a while. I ran out a few weeks ago for the 1st time since i've been growing and its at least 3 weeks til anything comes out the tent. I'll probably scrump a few branches lol


----------



## rasclot (Sep 29, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I work 60 to 70 hours a week and its pretty much only me that smokes what i grow so it lasts me a while. I ran out a few weeks ago for the 1st time since i've been growing and its at least 3 weeks til anything comes out the tent. I'll probably scrump a few branches lol


jamaica in 5 weeks today!!!!!!bring on the good times!!!!
il update wen lights come on my garden will be as full as urs oscar b4 u know it


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

I was thinking that mine wasn't gonna be that full coz there is only 5 in there and last time it was 9 but they've filled it nicely. I think i let 'em get a bit big though. Last time i did what you've done, flowering rooted clones is a good way to go, thats what i'm doing with the cheeses


----------



## rasclot (Sep 29, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I was thinking that mine wasn't gonna be that full coz there is only 5 in there and last time it was 9 but they've filled it nicely. I think i let 'em get a bit big though. Last time i did what you've done, flowering rooted clones is a good way to go, thats what i'm doing with the cheeses


3WEEKS N 5 DAYS IN 12/12

yeah i thought they were gonna stay short but their not! the tallest is 108cm tall!! their comin along nicely now. i uped the a+b to double the strengh n today im gonna up the boost hopefully they like it here they are




















dont u lot reckon they look healthy


----------



## mr west (Sep 29, 2009)

they do they do mate very healthy


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 29, 2009)

They look the picture of health mate. Are you gonna bend the taller ones over so you can get the light closer to the shorter ones? Do you know whats what yet? What are the strains again? Its just gonna get fuller and fuller in the next few weeks. Great work man. I bet you can't wait to go to Jamaica you jammy sod lol


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 29, 2009)

their looking great, i see alot of bud in your future


----------



## rasclot (Sep 29, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> They look the picture of health mate. Are you gonna bend the taller ones over so you can get the light closer to the shorter ones? Do you know whats what yet? What are the strains again? Its just gonna get fuller and fuller in the next few weeks. Great work man. I bet you can't wait to go to Jamaica you jammy sod lol


 cheers oscar mate i tryed to bend 1 over the other day n ended up snappin the top off i dont wanna snap n e more but yeah thats wot i wanna do bring the light down still dunno wots wot yet to me they all look the same sativa dom the only plants he grew that were sativa dom were durban poison n sage so i assume it can only be 1 of them or both
yes mate i cant wait to go il bring sum pics back of the ganja farms n dat


liljheazy said:


> their looking great, i see alot of bud in your future


 cheers lil im hopin their ready just in time for crimbo thats if the misses dont kill em wen im away lol


----------



## howak47 (Sep 29, 2009)

lookin good man !!!! keep it up!! damn wish i was goin to jamaica i have all ways wanted to go!!


----------



## Mammath (Sep 30, 2009)

rasclot said:


> 3WEEKS N 5 DAYS IN 12/12
> 
> yeah i thought they were gonna stay short but their not! the tallest is 108cm tall!! their comin along nicely now. i uped the a+b to double the strengh n today im gonna up the boost hopefully they like it here they are
> 
> ...


Really nice 'field' there Ras'.
They are going to fill out nicely.
Really short internode distance dictates some lovely sativa donkey dick action to come 
Looking forward to this.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

there gonna be towers of buds in another week or two fella! comin on nicely!


----------



## rasclot (Sep 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there gonna be towers of buds in another week or two fella! comin on nicely!


 cheers mams n don i managed to bend the rest over last night without breakin them it looked like sum 1 slept in there lol il post sum pics in a bit


----------



## rasclot (Sep 30, 2009)

this was them last night







this is them today







that should help


----------



## oscaroscar (Sep 30, 2009)

That looks better Ras, nice and even. How do they smell?


----------



## rasclot (Sep 30, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> That looks better Ras, nice and even. How do they smell?


they got piney fruity pungent smell to them lets see wot the next few days bring with canna boost at full strengh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2009)

hahaha reminds me of that joke how do you know an elephants been in your fridge... footprints in the butter... does look like someone has rolled about on em. 

lookin grand tho fella!


----------



## liljheazy (Sep 30, 2009)

haha man what a difference


----------



## rasclot (Oct 1, 2009)

cheers for da comments everythin is goin to plan so far my new seeds should b here today!!!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice work Ras'.
Show those dames who's boss.
Did I say I was looking forward to this?
Crank the boostalator!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 1, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Nice work Ras'.
> Show those dames who's boss.
> Did I say I was looking forward to this?
> Crank the boostalator!


 im lookin forward to those buds swellin cant wait! the boost is at full strengh lets see if payin that much for it pays of i hope it does the matey in the hydro shop said that they werent sure bout it at first so they sent it away for testin and it came back with every box ticked so we will see
seeds still not here they should be here 2mora i hope


----------



## rasclot (Oct 4, 2009)

my seeds better be here 2mora its been nearly a week n still not here still not sure wot my clones are im thinkin sage but who knows il post sum pics 2mora


----------



## rasclot (Oct 5, 2009)

they are lovin the full strengh boost!!!!! buds are startin to fatten up there is so many bud sites!!!!! i cant belive how many there is!!! here they are wot do ya reckon???






























and here are my outdoor girls











the outdoor girls are doin well the 1 on the right is def blue cheese not sure wot the 1 on the left could be both smell goodras


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 5, 2009)

now thats what im talking about! looking very good


----------



## rasclot (Oct 5, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> now thats what im talking about! looking very good


 cheers lil is there enough tops for ya? lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 5, 2009)

kinnell Ras they are really starting to go mental. They've really filled that space. Its gonna be a bumper harvest in the Rasclot house this winter lol


----------



## Mammath (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking great Ras'.
Massive amount of buddage occurring, and I can start to see some schlongs taking shape lol. 
Very nice


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking spanktastic ras mate


----------



## rasclot (Oct 6, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> kinnell Ras they are really starting to go mental. They've really filled that space. Its gonna be a bumper harvest in the Rasclot house this winter lol





Mammath said:


> Looking great Ras'.
> Massive amount of buddage occurring, and I can start to see some schlongs taking shape lol.
> Very nice





mr west said:


> Looking spanktastic ras mate


 cheers boys!!! looks like the full boost does the job my seeds arrived today horay!!! finally! took over a week to get here still cant put them to good use for another 2 months nevermind these babies are keepin me ocupied on a daily basis lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

thats gonna be a bumper haul fella , lookin tip top


----------



## rasclot (Oct 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats gonna be a bumper haul fella , lookin tip top


yeah i know just in time for christmas lol

here are my seeds for my next grow from picknmixseeds cant wait to grow em gonna have to wait tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

primo choices fella ! going to be a nice few tastes


----------



## rasclot (Oct 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> primo choices fella ! going to be a nice few tastes


 lets hope i get sum good phenos out of them


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2009)

Im almost tempted to place another order with pam after seeing those lol. That would have to wait till next christmas tho lol with what i got planed already lol.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> Im almost tempted to place another order with pam after seeing those lol. That would have to wait till next christmas tho lol with what i got planed already lol.


 its always nice to have seeds
my mate owns a shop that used to sell seeds the gov have stopped him sellin them along with legal highs n stuff that was over half his income its bollox i hope they dont bann seeds for good


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 7, 2009)

finally found ya new grow! lookin good as usual my dude!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 8, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> finally found ya new grow! lookin good as usual my dude!


 cheers war i wondered where u bin wot grow u got goin now i thought i was subscribed to it


----------



## fishindog (Oct 8, 2009)

hey ras i was wondering...i have seen your last couple grows and i really am in love with the huge colas you have grown props to you...i was wondering do you think your going to get as much yield off of these clones as you did from seed when you grew those huge colas? thanks, n keep up the good work


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 8, 2009)

Now that's a sea of green!! Looking awsome my friend.....


----------



## rasclot (Oct 8, 2009)

fishindog said:


> hey ras i was wondering...i have seen your last couple grows and i really am in love with the huge colas you have grown props to you...i was wondering do you think your going to get as much yield off of these clones as you did from seed when you grew those huge colas? thanks, n keep up the good work


 not really sure mate this is my third grow n i wanna try sumthin different every time on my nxt grow im gonna do wot mammath does he does a brilliant job at gettin the maximum out of his plants 
so who knows only time will tell im lookin at cuttin these down at the begginin or mid dec just in time for crimbo


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Now that's a sea of green!! Looking awsome my friend.....


 thanx 5 i tryed my best lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 8, 2009)

It seems like you've got this down. When re you going to set up your perpetual garden?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 8, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> It seems like you've got this down. When re you going to set up your perpetual garden?


 mate i wish i had the room mate all i got is this closet im lucky to have this it took me 2 years to get my misses let me grow n havent really got the room


----------



## Red Eye Joe (Oct 8, 2009)

rasclot said:


> mate i wish i had the room mate all i got is this closet im lucky to have this it took me 2 years to get my misses let me grow n havent really got the room


Bloody women!

Does she smoke aswell or is it all for you?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 8, 2009)

Red Eye Joe said:


> Bloody women!
> 
> Does she smoke aswell or is it all for you?


 yea she smokes a bit not alot tho


----------



## rasclot (Oct 8, 2009)

today ive decided that on sat im gonna go n get 2 150w cfl red spectrum lights to stick in the bottom of my babies shinin up so 3 lights have gotta be better than 1 eh wot do ya reckon???


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 8, 2009)

Can't hurt. I put those 4' T-12 Flos under mine on the last grow. The bottems were as fat as the tops. I added UV's this grow and got rid of the flows. I have the perpetual going and my plants are short (maybe 3' at the tallest) so I get good light penetration and thought I'd try the UV's this round.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 9, 2009)

My mrs don't smoke at all so its all mine woooo fukin hoooo


----------



## rasclot (Oct 9, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> My mrs don't smoke at all so its all mine woooo fukin hoooo


 she will only have a couple of drags every now n then shed whitey if she had a whole 1 lol
this is wot im gonna get 2mora either 1 250w or 2 125w not sure yet







Red spectrum 2700k lamp designed for the flowering stage. CFL's are effective, energy saving, reliable, low heat generating horticultural grow lamps, giving excellent results and lower operating costs for all indoor growers. CFL's are self-ballasting and therefore simple to install or wire, are specifically designed to be energy saving lamps and therefore give much lower operating costs than the alternative, and their high lumen output guarantees long life operation. You will need to purchase a lamp lead or CFL reflector to use with this bulb.
A great choice for small space growers and also as supplementary lighting


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2009)

My mrs is a spliff monster, she dunt care how fuked she gets neither lol. Someone of her age shouldnt have tollerance like me lol. Itll be ok wen shes bringing bud to the table lol. Nah love her to bits and wouldnt have it any other way lol mwah>>>>>>


----------



## c5rftw (Oct 10, 2009)

didn't read whole thread.. so you didn't even use a humidity dome??


----------



## rasclot (Oct 10, 2009)

c5rftw said:


> didn't read whole thread.. so you didn't even use a humidity dome??


 no mate i could of done with 1 at the beginin tho had a few problems wen they were baby cuttins my mate gave me them they were rooted but didnt take too well wen i repotted them as u can see every thin is goin well il post sum pics wen lights come on n my new lights are in there ras


----------



## rasclot (Oct 10, 2009)

every thin is goin well still bout 7-8 weeks to go i got my lights today 2 125w each so 250w in the under growthhappy days
they are HUGE 9cmx9cmx37cm!!!!!x2
here are my babies














































and thats wot i want to fatten up their everywhere





do u reckon its gonna make a difference????ras


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 10, 2009)

Holy shit!!! I thought you had more than 6 plants in there, They've really filled your space well. Those new lights will work a treat IMHO.
AWESOME


----------



## rasclot (Oct 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Holy shit!!! I thought you had more than 6 plants in there, They've really filled your space well. Those new lights will work a treat IMHO.
> AWESOME


 yeah mate got 7 in there the bottom growth will fatten up n im gonna love it


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, i didn't notice the other one lol. I might get some extra lights for my cheeses coz i wanna get the most out of 'em. I think its a great idea and one i'm gonna copy lol


----------



## rasclot (Oct 10, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Oh yeah, i didn't notice the other one lol. I might get some extra lights for my cheeses coz i wanna get the most out of 'em. I think its a great idea and one i'm gonna copy lol


 well for the sake of £48 its worth it 5 said wen he put lights in his under growth he had just as much bud on the bottom as on top thats wot i want lol


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 10, 2009)

hell yea i also thought you had more than 7 plants with those multiple tops in the first two pics, but you didt fim or top right?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 10, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> hell yea i also thought you had more than 7 plants with those multiple tops in the first two pics, but you didt fim or top right?


 no mate i bent the tallest ones over to try n get even canopy i accidently snaped 1 thats the 1 in the middle at the back there is 2 at the front 2 in the middle n 3 at the back those lights should help lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2009)

rasclot said:


> every thin is goin well still bout 7-8 weeks to go i got my lights today 2 125w each so 250w in the under growthhappy days
> they are HUGE 9cmx9cmx37cm!!!!!x2
> here are my babies
> 
> ...


bumpin theses lovelys lolkiss-ass


----------



## rasclot (Oct 10, 2009)

mr west said:


> bumpin theses lovelys lolkiss-ass


 comin on well ent they westy


----------



## mr west (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking good ras, even better now with up skirt lights lol>>>>>>>>>>cheese


----------



## Mammath (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah Ras'
That's going to improve that 'popcornian' buddage down low.
Heaps of 'trichity dickity' all over so maybe worth keeping.

I would have chopped the lot off but I'm cruel ya know lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

I like to cut the pop corn off as its getting close so i dunt ruin the grow by scrumpin topside lol. My m8 gave me a 250w gear tray and hood for doing up lighting in my tent but i think itll be too hot for em, need to get a cfl like wot u did i think lol.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> I like to cut the pop corn off as its getting close so i dunt ruin the grow by scrumpin topside lol. My m8 gave me a 250w gear tray and hood for doing up lighting in my tent but i think itll be too hot for em, need to get a cfl like wot u did i think lol.


 even these cfls pump out sum heat i noticed last night sum of the leaves started to curl over the top of the cfls so i done a bit of trimmin i just want these bitches to fatten up but as i said still got a long way to go


----------



## mr west (Oct 11, 2009)

might be worth getting a fan on the bottom to move the warm air or even extract it lol


----------



## rasclot (Oct 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> might be worth getting a fan on the bottom to move the warm air or even extract it lol


 yeah i think il do that need to get sum fans the 1 i bought before burnd out!!! good old tesco
where did u get ur clip on fan from??? thats wot i need


----------



## fishindog (Oct 11, 2009)

lookin good rasclot lookin good....but if your trying to fatten up those bottom buds that dont seem to be getting a whole lot of light, i would suggest maybe trimming off some of your larger fan leaves that are in the way...allows more light through the canopy. I did it in my rubbermaid grow, plants didnt show any signs of stress....even tho i trimmed a shit ton off like 3 or 4 times....worked for me buds ripened up pretty good and im definitely going to be doing it again on my next grow if need be. Looks good, keep on keepin on much love n respect.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 11, 2009)

great idea for the lower lights (im gonna copy this trick too LMAO)! those girls are lookin sparkly already!


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

rasclot said:


> yeah i think il do that need to get sum fans the 1 i bought before burnd out!!! good old tesco
> where did u get ur clip on fan from??? thats wot i need



I stole it of my mum lol, she bought it for her ofice but it sat unused for over a year so I had it lol. They do sell them in my hydro shop. http://www.thegreenhouseffect.co.uk/fan-clipon-6inch.html


----------



## rasclot (Oct 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> I stole it of my mum lol, she bought it for her ofice but it sat unused for over a year so I had it lol. They do sell them in my hydro shop. http://www.thegreenhouseffect.co.uk/fan-clipon-6inch.html


 cheers for that il order 2 on fri nice1
gonna update in a bit ras


----------



## rasclot (Oct 13, 2009)

here they are slowly packing on the weight


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice mon, they look great, its like a bunch of spikes sticking up haha, might cut your hand off if your not careful 


keep us posted


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 13, 2009)

very nice my dude! coco seems like a must do!


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2009)

coming on sweet ras mate>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 13, 2009)

man they just keep getting bigger!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, looking great Ras'.
There's a shit load of bud there.


----------



## inked (Oct 13, 2009)

Could i ask what the main factors are that have converted you to using coco? Is it the nutes? feeding schedule? rate of growth? I've thought about using it myself only when i asked mates of mine why they'd suddenly started using it, no one seemed to have the answer i was looking for, and when comparing there grows to mine, there really wasn't much difference, in some case's mine are doing better (i'm using Canna Professional Plus Organic Soil Mix and BioCanna nutes). The only thing i did notice is that they seem to be watering theirs more often so i cant understand what the big deal is? Not taking anything away from your grow, it looks mint mate and so was your last grow....I'm just curious what the big deal is with coco. Cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2009)

like land of the giants in there man !! top work


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 14, 2009)

I just went back to the start of this thread and the difference is amazing. You're really gonna get the most out of your space, nicely done mate. The new pics are the mutts nuts, great stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2009)

what size pots you in there rasclot?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> My mrs is a spliff monster, she dunt care how fuked she gets neither lol. Someone of her age shouldnt have tollerance like me lol. Itll be ok wen shes bringing bud to the table lol. Nah love her to bits and wouldnt have it any other way lol mwah>>>>>>


Just in case she missed your shameless display of ass kissing I'll repost it for her.....

Looking gooood my friend. do you find you have to spend more time tending on them because they are in coco? Unlike soil which will show signs of a def but still have enough nutes coco is inert so you have to supply all it's nutes.....


----------



## rasclot (Oct 14, 2009)

SICC";3229656]Nice mon said:


> very nice my dude! coco seems like a must do!





mr west said:


> coming on sweet ras mate>>>>>>>>>>





liljheazy said:


> man they just keep getting bigger!





Mammath said:


> Wow, looking great Ras'.
> There's a shit load of bud there.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> like land of the giants in there man !! top work





oscaroscar said:


> I just went back to the start of this thread and the difference is amazing. You're really gonna get the most out of your space, nicely done mate. The new pics are the mutts nuts, great stuff


cheers boys for the good comments much appreciated


inked said:


> Could i ask what the main factors are that have converted you to using coco? Is it the nutes? feeding schedule? rate of growth? I've thought about using it myself only when i asked mates of mine why they'd suddenly started using it, no one seemed to have the answer i was looking for, and when comparing there grows to mine, there really wasn't much difference, in some case's mine are doing better (i'm using Canna Professional Plus Organic Soil Mix and BioCanna nutes). The only thing i did notice is that they seem to be watering theirs more often so i cant understand what the big deal is? Not taking anything away from your grow, it looks mint mate and so was your last grow....I'm just curious what the big deal is with coco. Cheers


 the benefits from usin coco i have found there is no nute def coz u supplement it with canna coco a+b, and i dont have2 water as much coz it seems to hold the moisture in better i water mine every 3-4 days i have even left it 5 days n they still didnt show sign of stress ie droopy.
the rate of growth seems to be quicker n the nutes im usin is canna boost pricey tho seems to be doin a good job we will find out in the end wen im somkin her  


Don Gin and Ton said:


> what size pots you in there rasclot?


their 5 litre pots


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Just in case she missed your shameless display of ass kissing I'll repost it for her.....
> 
> Looking gooood my friend. do you find you have to spend more time tending on them because they are in coco? Unlike soil which will show signs of a def but still have enough nutes coco is inert so you have to supply all it's nutes.....


 not really mate i dont have to water as frequent its made my life so much easier happy growin


----------



## rasclot (Oct 18, 2009)

i just ordered 2 of clip on fans






Double click on image to view at full size












*Micromark clip on fan 6" *

Email to a friend
Availability: In stock.
£ 10.00 
Add Items to BasketQty: Add to Basket OR 

Add to Wishlist
| Add to Compare

*Quick Overview*

6" clip on fan for additional air movement

cheers for the link westy


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 18, 2009)

I have 2 fans like that in my veg/clone cabinet..... Work great.


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2009)

You are very welcome mate


----------



## rasclot (Oct 20, 2009)

well its nearly7 weeks since they bin flowerin n everythin is goin brilliant
should i start to give them pk 13/14????
got sum timers for the bottom lights today was doin it manualy it was a killer wakin up at 4.30am
here sum shots i took with the lights off
havin lights on dont really do them justice 



































this is a bender lol had to tie her up



































so wot do ya reckon fellaz??ras


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 20, 2009)

wow they lookin great! that lower light seems to be doin the trick!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 20, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> wow they lookin great! that lower light seems to be doin the trick!


 thanx war still 5 weeks to go tho il be in jamaica this time in 2weeks 
gonna have a mate comin round to water them lets hope he dont fukit up i wont b happy hes watered mine the last couple of goes as a practice run he done it spot on i said il give him half oz for it if he dont kill em the trichs are comin on really well ent they they just need to fill out wen shall i give it pk13/14?????


----------



## Mammath (Oct 20, 2009)

Gorgeous looking forest there Ras'.
Your mate should be fine taking care of them.
Not much to do except get the water in the pots hey? lol.
If you reckon you got 5 weeks to go and your heading off in 2, I'd Pk them next week for a week before you leave.
I always run the PK 3 - 4 weeks before harvest.
You'll freak when you get back and see them.
How long you gone for mate?


----------



## fishindog (Oct 20, 2009)

rasclot said:


> thanx war still 5 weeks to go tho il be in jamaica this time in 2weeks
> gonna have a mate comin round to water them lets hope he dont fukit up i wont b happy hes watered mine the last couple of goes as a practice run he done it spot on i said il give him half oz for it if he dont kill em the trichs are comin on really well ent they they just need to fill out wen shall i give it pk13/14?????



write him a list and go over it in person with him.....cuz you definitely dont want to come back from Jamaica and have your crop ruined...just my 2 cents


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 20, 2009)

rasclot said:


> thanx war still 5 weeks to go tho il be in jamaica this time in 2weeks
> gonna have a mate comin round to water them lets hope he dont fukit up i wont b happy hes watered mine the last couple of goes as a practice run he done it spot on i said il give him half oz for it if he dont kill em the trichs are comin on really well ent they they just need to fill out wen shall i give it pk13/14?????


You should be giving it to them now..... Looks fucking awsome Ras..... It won't let me rep you yet but you got one coming.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 21, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Gorgeous looking forest there Ras'.
> Your mate should be fine taking care of them.
> Not much to do except get the water in the pots hey? lol.
> If you reckon you got 5 weeks to go and your heading off in 2, I'd Pk them next week for a week before you leave.
> ...


 thanx mams goin for 2weeks ganja farms here we come!!lol gonna bring back sum pics for u all 
its goona be a big shock to the system wen i get back n my babies are fat! not seein them for 2weeks


fishindog said:


> write him a list and go over it in person with him.....cuz you definitely dont want to come back from Jamaica and have your crop ruined...just my 2 cents


 im goin to cant let him forget n e thin im sure hel do just fine


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> You should be giving it to them now..... Looks fucking awsome Ras..... It won't let me rep you yet but you got one coming.


 thanx 5 urs look just as good mate how long for would u feed them pk13/14? coz every1 has their own way of doin tings


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2009)

kiss-asskiss-assbump this for the new page lol



rasclot said:


> well its nearly7 weeks since they bin flowerin n everythin is goin brilliant
> should i start to give them pk 13/14????
> got sum timers for the bottom lights today was doin it manualy it was a killer wakin up at 4.30am
> here sum shots i took with the lights off
> ...


----------



## rasclot (Oct 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> kiss-asskiss-assbump this for the new page lol


 thanx for the bump westy
they look bout half done dont they?


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah they look like they just about to start swelling, like the glow of a pregnant woman lol.


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 21, 2009)

Fuckin awesome Ras. Your gonna shit when you get back off your hols and see the plants, i didn't see mine for 3 days once and i was amazed by the progress.
I'll rep ya when it lets me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

epic trees man ! your gonna go ape shit when you come back an see those bad girls!


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 22, 2009)

their looking even more insane


----------



## rasclot (Oct 22, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuckin awesome Ras. Your gonna shit when you get back off your hols and see the plants, i didn't see mine for 3 days once and i was amazed by the progress.
> I'll rep ya when it lets me


 cheers oscar il rep u bk wen i can urs are lookin sweet


Don Gin and Ton said:


> epic trees man ! your gonna go ape shit when you come back an see those bad girls!


 i know mate im gonna miss them


liljheazy said:


> their looking even more insane


 thanx lil their comin on really well im so happy with the coco i wont be goin back 2 dirt coco all the way
my 2 fans arrived today so wil b pickin them up 2mora from the old dears house
thanx again for all ur positive feed bk


----------



## sow217 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ras awesome job. I have followed ur last 2 grows a long with this one. I was wondering how much under lighting u were using or if you were using strictly just your 400 watt hps. In some of the pics it looked like u had some lighting under the plants to reach the lower nodes and lower branches. Kepp it up


----------



## rasclot (Oct 23, 2009)

sow217 said:


> Ras awesome job. I have followed ur last 2 grows a long with this one. I was wondering how much under lighting u were using or if you were using strictly just your 400 watt hps. In some of the pics it looked like u had some lighting under the plants to reach the lower nodes and lower branches. Kepp it up


 yeah i bought 2 125w cfl lights the other week they seem to be fattenin the bottom buds thanx for stoppin byras


----------



## rasclot (Oct 25, 2009)

everythin is still growin well
plenty of trichs their everywhere!!
i set my 2 fans up today so we have wind!
today i started the pk 13/14 1.5ml per litre n im gonna do that for a week is that right???
the nutes im usin at the mo is 

canna coco A+B 4ml per litre
canna boost 4ml
pk 13/14 1.5ml per litre

a week 2mora im of to jamaica cant wait!!!
il update with sum pics 2moraras


----------



## rasclot (Oct 25, 2009)

oh yeah forgot to say my mate that gave me the cuttins came round today n all of them are sage so now we know













*S.A.G.E.*

The name says it all ! Sativa Afghani Genetic Equilibrium&#8482;, a well balanced Haze crossed with a robust Indica that produces a power- packed plant with over 20 % T.H.C. Fast becoming a legend, S.A.G.E.&#8482; took 2nd place in the blind test of the 2001 High Times Cannabis Cup also the hash made out of this plant won 1st place in 2000, both of these victories were based on overall strength and quality. High T.H.C. and low C.B.D. make this plant a perfect head stash variety. Spicy sandalwood flavor combined with a long lasting and uplifting high make this the plant for those who must have the best. Longer flowering time is rewarded with large buds that will seem to double in size in the last few weeks.
*Specs*

Type Mostly Sativa
Height 120-140 cm
Yield 300-350 p.s.m.
Flowering Time 70-77 days 

im glad its sage always wanted to try it happy daysras


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 25, 2009)

Sounds good Ras. Are they all of the same mother?


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 25, 2009)

coz i thought some of 'em looked different from each other but its probably just me lol


----------



## rasclot (Oct 25, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> coz i thought some of 'em looked different from each other but its probably just me lol


 no he had a couple of mother plants its all good well it will be wen i get bk


----------



## Mammath (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks great Ras'. really good mate.
You can tell she's a winner!
I run the PK anywhere from 7 -10 days, depends how long it takes to empty my res'.
I run it at 2ml per L as well.
They are going to be huge when you get back.
They may even need supporting in some way.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 25, 2009)

wow sage! i know your gonna have some amazing bud!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

bangin buds Rasc fo sho! seriously swollen members of the donkey derby


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2009)

I alkmost got myself some sage from pick and mix, bet u cant wait to get ur hols over with so u can come back and choppy chop chop


----------



## rasclot (Oct 26, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Looks great Ras'. really good mate.
> You can tell she's a winner!
> I run the PK anywhere from 7 -10 days, depends how long it takes to empty my res'.
> I run it at 2ml per L as well.
> ...


 yeah i was thinkin of supportin them b4 i go dont want them snappin on me wen im away


warisnottheanswer said:


> wow sage! i know your gonna have some amazing bud!


 yea cant wait


Don Gin and Ton said:


> bangin buds Rasc fo sho! seriously swollen members of the donkey derby





mr west said:


> I alkmost got myself some sage from pick and mix, bet u cant wait to get ur hols over with so u can come back and choppy chop chop


 well dunno bout it bein over coz im goona be smokin sum fruity shit lol
im gonna take 2 bluecheese seeds n sum bluberry seeds to jamaica to give to the ganja farmer should get a free bag il take sum pics for u all


*7weeks n 4days in 12/12!!!*

everythin is goin to plan we have a growth burst lol





thebottom nugs are gettin bigger











here are sum random shots


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 26, 2009)

their starting to look very frosty


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 26, 2009)

rasclot said:


> yeah i was thinkin of supportin them b4 i go dont want them snappin on me wen im away
> 
> yea cant wait
> 
> ...


Hell of a job my friend. That looks like a nice haul.....


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 26, 2009)

nice i love the crystals!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 26, 2009)

nice mon, how long until you will harvest?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 27, 2009)

thanx all for ur good comments im lookin at harvestin roughly in the first week of dec but who knows only time will tell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

wow man those are some trees!! looks like everyone is gonna be toking some serious ganja for xmas!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow man those are some trees!! looks like everyone is gonna be toking some serious ganja for xmas!


 yea mate christmas is gonna go up in smoke lol
had a quick look in my grow room today n they are all gettin top heavy need to support them asap pk13/14 must be doin its job lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 27, 2009)

Frickin awesome Ras!!! I would put some netting up before you go away just to be safe. You're gonna have a hell of a lot of bud for xmas, nice work


----------



## rasclot (Oct 27, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Frickin awesome Ras!!! I would put some netting up before you go away just to be safe. You're gonna have a hell of a lot of bud for xmas, nice work


 thats a good idea mate thats wot il do is it u thats got a dr100 grow tent my mate has just bought it along with the wilma hydro kit he spent £700 on it its huge!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2009)

Amazing stuff rasclot we gonna be rolling in top style this yule for sure. " Im dreaming of a green ass christmas">>


----------



## rasclot (Oct 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> Amazing stuff rasclot we gonna be rolling in top style this yule for sure. " Im dreaming of a green ass christmas">>


yep green christmas it is


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 27, 2009)

The tent i've got is the same size as a dr100. Whats a wilma?


----------



## mr west (Oct 27, 2009)

wilma are the make of the square pots aint it?


----------



## fishindog (Oct 28, 2009)

you have a 400w light right?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 28, 2009)

fishindog said:


> you have a 400w light right?


 yea mate shes a 400 watter


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2009)

we're in the 400w club lol, tho i wouldnt mind being in the 600w with cool tube club lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

600w and a cooltube is the way forward lol, i never had a 400w so i don't know the difference. I have thought about getting a 400w in the summer coz it gets VERY hot with a 600w.

Great stuff Ras


----------



## fishindog (Oct 28, 2009)

rasclot said:


> yea mate shes a 400 watter


I love it


----------



## rasclot (Oct 28, 2009)

fishindog said:


> I love it


 i love it n all mate i wouldn mind joinin the 600w club either just to see wot difference it would havebut i think im doin a great job with wot i got


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

you certianly are!! those NYCD were massive


----------



## rasclot (Oct 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> you certianly are!! those NYCD were massive


 yea i know mate this grow was meant to be alot smaller than it is if u remember i put them in flowerin wen they were 8 inches tall lol they are over a metre tall at the mo


----------



## rasclot (Oct 28, 2009)

came back from work today n they were all really top heavy had to suport them with sticks of bamboo moved a few colas around it took ages i was sweatin lol
so here they are now we have sum horns lol






























peace


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 28, 2009)

You should defo get some netting up. When you going on your hols?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 28, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> You should defo get some netting up. When you going on your hols?


 goin on monday where can i get it from??


----------



## sow217 (Oct 28, 2009)

lookin amazing ras. did you top or fimm your plants or anything? or are you just letting them grow normally without any trimming techniques. I ask because I am looking into a very similar set up like yours and i would be hoping for the same results. You have probably had the best results ive seen from a 400 watt grow so great work. I apologize for these questions. I have read your whole journals, but i would also like to know how long you normally vegg for or how tall your plants are when u put them into flower. I thought i read that for this round you put them in flower at 8 inches? Thanks for your help and keep it up


----------



## rasclot (Oct 28, 2009)

sow217 said:


> lookin amazing ras. did you top or fimm your plants or anything? or are you just letting them grow normally without any trimming techniques. I ask because I am looking into a very similar set up like yours and i would be hoping for the same results. You have probably had the best results ive seen from a 400 watt grow so great work. I apologize for these questions. I have read your whole journals, but i would also like to know how long you normally vegg for or how tall your plants are when u put them into flower. I thought i read that for this round you put them in flower at 8 inches? Thanks for your help and keep it up


 thanx for stoppin by sow its my third grow n ive tryed different techniqe each grow my bluecheese grow i put them into flowerin at 12 inches tall
my second nycd grow at 24 inches 
n my current grow 8 inches i never thought that they were gonna get that big! but its worked out alright my next grow im only growin 4 n im gonna top them all n try n do wot mammoth does


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 29, 2009)

You can get it from B&Q but its a thing they sell at spring so i dunno if they'll have any at this time of year. I'd try your hydro shop, i've seen it at the the one i go to, its less than a fiver i think


----------



## rasclot (Oct 29, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> You can get it from B&Q but its a thing they sell at spring so i dunno if they'll have any at this time of year. I'd try your hydro shop, i've seen it at the the one i go to, its less than a fiver i think


 lol i just got back from bnq n they havent got it there my hydro shop aint got it either he said bnq aswell never mind il sort sumthin out


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Oct 29, 2009)

rasclot said:


> i love it n all mate i wouldn mind joinin the 600w club either just to see wot difference it would havebut i think im doin a great job with wot i got


I put 2 400W lights and 3 UV lights in the flower room this time around.


----------



## rasclot (Oct 29, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I put 2 400W lights and 3 UV lights in the flower room this time around.


fair play mate wish i had the room for more lights 1 day i will until then im gonna have to stick 2 wot i got


----------



## rasclot (Oct 30, 2009)

i couldnt find any nettin so i made a web out of string lol they aint goin no where now here they are






























wot do ya reckonras


----------



## liljheazy (Oct 30, 2009)

man those towers are so heavy they cant even stand straight, great job


----------



## mr west (Oct 30, 2009)

Tie them bitches up lol


----------



## rasclot (Oct 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> Tie them bitches up lol


 lol i had 2 do sumthin b4 i go dont wanna come home n there snappin in half jamaica in 4 days cant wait


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2009)

good work rasc! enjoy ya jollies man!!! will the missus be posting in your absence???


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2009)

I would of tied them from the top of the room with puppet strings personaly but this should hold em up. Wish i was having a hoiday, last time i was out the country was 1999 new year in dam, spent so much money in two weeks lol.


----------



## fishindog (Oct 31, 2009)

looking good man! cant wait till mine r so big i get to tie them up


----------



## oscaroscar (Oct 31, 2009)

They are getting HEAVY!! I think you'll need some more support higher up IMHO

Nicely done Ras, hows it smell?


----------



## rasclot (Oct 31, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good work rasc! enjoy ya jollies man!!! will the missus be posting in your absence???


 no mate shes not interested lol ul just have to wait like i have 2 lol


mr west said:


> I would of tied them from the top of the room with puppet strings personaly but this should hold em up. Wish i was having a hoiday, last time i was out the country was 1999 new year in dam, spent so much money in two weeks lol.


 i try n have 2 holidays a year every 1needs a break from reality


oscaroscar said:


> They are getting HEAVY!! I think you'll need some more support higher up IMHO
> 
> Nicely done Ras, hows it smell?


 those bitches aint goin no where mate they are tied n bound
they smell like sum serious hash its weird


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2009)

so how long ya gotta wait till ur in a jet going southwest? The weathers fallen back into line now and the drought is over lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2009)

hahhaha i was totally kiddin man.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 1, 2009)

mr west said:


> so how long ya gotta wait till ur in a jet going southwest? The weathers fallen back into line now and the drought is over lol


 flight takes off at 10am on tuesday not long now


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahhaha i was totally kiddin man.


 well u never know don she would do if i ask her nicely but if i cant see them than u cant lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2009)

hahaha fair enough man


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 1, 2009)

im happy to see your gettin some serious buds and a great vacation


----------



## rasclot (Nov 2, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> im happy to see your gettin some serious buds and a great vacation


 cheers war il update later than il update in 2 weeks time


----------



## rasclot (Nov 2, 2009)

heres my last update of to jamaica in the mornin  back in 2 weeks with sum pics
the plant in the far left has had a growth burst its grown bout 2 inches in sum places all the rest are still fillin out packing on more trichs by the day im gonna be so happy wen i get back thats if thet are still alive im sur they will be here they are 









































comin on well aint theyras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

the definition of towering calyx's! man i dont think ive seen so much in such a small space.

enjoy ya holiday fella!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the definition of towering calyx's! man i dont think ive seen so much in such a small space.
> 
> enjoy ya holiday fella!


 i will mate dont u worry bout that lol naturaly grown weed happy days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2009)

beamin sunshine bangin gear for 2 weeks! id be tempted to lose my return ticket!!!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> beamin sunshine bangin gear for 2 weeks! id be tempted to lose my return ticket!!!


 dont temt me lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't wait to see the difference two weeks make. I bet its strange looking forward to coming back from your hols lol
i hope you have a great time


----------



## rasclot (Nov 2, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I can't wait to see the difference two weeks make. I bet its strange looking forward to coming back from your hols lol
> i hope you have a great time


 least i got sumthin to look forward to wen i get bk its gonna be a shock tho il smoke a fat 1 for each 1 of ya


----------



## Mammath (Nov 2, 2009)

Enjoy your trip mate. Safe travels.
Look forward to the update when you get back


----------



## rasclot (Nov 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Enjoy your trip mate. Safe travels.
> Look forward to the update when you get back


 will do mams 
im off now its 4 am im fukin nackererd see u lot in 2 weeks


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 5, 2009)

dam those are frosty! i cait wait to see the pics 2weeks! smoke some lambsbread for me!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 18, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> dam those are frosty! i cait wait to see the pics 2weeks! smoke some lambsbread for me!


 well im back safe n sound!!!
wot shit weather we got here its cold n wet it was no less than 30c me n my mate smoked over 3oz in 2 weeks we didn go to any ganja farms they were all small operations the summer is the time to go if u wanna see sum big fields
lights come on in 2hours so will update soon cant wait to see wot i have got in there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2009)

christ that has to be the fastest 2 weeks man, hope ya had a wicked time man. got some nice pics for us!??! of the trip and ya girls!

tell me this, was the first thing after you dumped your bags, stick your head in the grow???


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats the 1st thing i do when i get in from work and thats only 12 to 15 hours away from my girls lmao!
Welcome back Ras I trust you had a good time?
I can't wait to see your plants. I just hope there haven't been any mishaps while you were gone but it would take some kind of idiot to fuck up such an amazing grow. 
Hurry up with them pics lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome back Ras. Hope you had a great time. Did you pick up any seeds while you were there?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 18, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats the 1st thing i do when i get in from work and thats only 12 to 15 hours away from my girls lmao!
> Welcome back Ras I trust you had a good time?
> I can't wait to see your plants. I just hope there haven't been any mishaps while you were gone but it would take some kind of idiot to fuck up such an amazing grow.
> Hurry up with them pics lol


 everythin is good mate


Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ that has to be the fastest 2 weeks man, hope ya had a wicked time man. got some nice pics for us!??! of the trip and ya girls!
> no girls bruv unless u want a big jamaican girl lol
> tell me this, was the first thing after you dumped your bags, stick your head in the grow???


 na i had to wait for the lights to come on but it was good to see them


It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Welcome back Ras. Hope you had a great time. Did you pick up any seeds while you were there?


 yeah had a wicked time didnt bother with the seeds this time 

*10weeks 6days in 12/12!!*


































































lookin good ehras


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 18, 2009)

wow that is just amazing i would like to see some comparison pics at the end cause they look huge!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 18, 2009)

heres sum pics from jamaica




































heres the hash i got there only i little bit tho we smoked over 3oz in 2 weeks lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 18, 2009)

Friggin awesome Ras!!!! they've fattened up nice. Did they surprise you when you saw 'em? I owe you rep


----------



## rasclot (Nov 18, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Friggin awesome Ras!!!! they've fattened up nice. Did they surprise you when you saw 'em? I owe you rep


 yea mate i was well shocked n happy
il do sum comparison pics in a few days


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 18, 2009)

damn i need to quote myself, this is the first thing that i actually said out loud then i scrolled down

"HOLY SHIT!"

LOL great harvest man, these grows just keep getting better n better, +REP!!!!!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 18, 2009)

rasclot said:


> yea mate i was well shocked n happy
> il do sum comparison pics in a few days


Holy shit!! I'd think so. They look plump as fuck my friend. How much of what are we looking at, strain wise I mean.....


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 18, 2009)

gotta love a trash bag of bud!+rep ya girls got nice and fat while u was gone!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 18, 2009)

Damn Ras' they've really turned into monsters.
Getting nice and fat now.
That Jamaican gear looks real dank too.
Glad you had a good time.
All the best mate.


----------



## fishindog (Nov 18, 2009)

Ras good shit man!!!!!! I am hoping my grow comes out like yours.....your my idol...lol  +rep


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

damn rasc why bother going to jamaica?!?!!?!? man that's epic! mad props, + rep


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

rasclot said:


> everythin is good mate
> 
> na i had to wait for the lights to come on but it was good to see them
> 
> ...





rasclot said:


> heres sum pics from jamaica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking awesome mate, how long b4 u chop em down?

I wanna holiday lol


----------



## rasclot (Nov 19, 2009)

SICC";3411088]damn i need to quote myself said:


> Holy shit!! I'd think so. They look plump as fuck my friend. How much of what are we looking at, strain wise I mean.....


 well my mate said they are all sage n wot i think is that there is 2 different strains in there i reckon 5 are sage n the other 2 are ?????? im gonna have to get him round to have a look hopefully this week but il keep u posted as for final weight not really sure im sure i wont be disapointed tho


warisnottheanswer said:


> gotta love a trash bag of bud!+rep ya girls got nice and fat while u was gone!


 thanx for the rep war its good to be home mate


Mammath said:


> Damn Ras' they've really turned into monsters.
> Getting nice and fat now.
> That Jamaican gear looks real dank too.
> Glad you had a good time.
> All the best mate.


 yea mams its good to get away from reality but its nice to be home 


fishindog said:


> Ras good shit man!!!!!! I am hoping my grow comes out like yours.....your my idol...lol  +rep


 idol lol its my 3rd indoor grow they can only get better n better thanx for da rep


Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn rasc why bother going to jamaica?!?!!?!? man that's epic! mad props, + rep


 to chill out n rest my bones lol thanx for da rep don


mr west said:


> fucking awesome mate, how long b4 u chop em down?
> 
> I wanna holiday lol


 they are gonna get chopped in a week or 2 hopefully they do sum more swellin i met sum dutch growers in jamaica n they said 2-3weeks b4 harvest cut half way into the main stem about an inch down about 4 inches from medium n they said that they will double in size so i will be tryin that on 1 of them we will see wot the results are


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

rasclot said:


> to chill out n rest my bones lol thanx for da rep don



hahah i was meaning why go to jamaica when ya got trees like this in your cupboard lol so what was the gear like over there? that hash looks pretty good!

and hell man if i could id be off to jamaica or somewhere hot every minute i could lol

that cutting the stalk things sounds a bit sketchy like the old wives tail of putting a nail through the stalk, interesting tech tho


----------



## rasclot (Nov 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i was meaning why go to jamaica when ya got trees like this in your cupboard lol so what was the gear like over there? that hash looks pretty good!
> 
> and hell man if i could id be off to jamaica or somewhere hot every minute i could lol
> 
> that cutting the stalk things sounds a bit sketchy like the old wives tail of putting a nail through the stalk, interesting tech tho


 the weed was good completely different buzz tho it affected ur eyes more than ur head n the hash was just lush it broke up like dry mud it tasted so good 
yea thats wot i thought but il try it on 1 of them n see wot happens


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i was meaning why go to jamaica when ya got trees like this in your cupboard lol so what was the gear like over there? that hash looks pretty good!
> 
> and hell man if i could id be off to jamaica or somewhere hot every minute i could lol
> 
> that cutting the stalk things sounds a bit sketchy like the old wives tail of putting a nail through the stalk, interesting tech tho


That's what I thought when I saw that. I think it would stress the plant. Isn't that why Genfranco won't pinch his in flower only in veg?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 19, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> That's what I thought when I saw that. I think it would stress the plant. Isn't that why Genfranco won't pinch his in flower only in veg?


 not really sure 5 il try it on 1 to see wot difference it makes if it makes any im gonna get a good yeild wot ever happens


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

interesting theory i generally dont worry too much about pinching in flower but taking a razor to the main stem seems drastic to me?! ill wait for proof of the pud 

but yeah your yield aint gonna be shabby lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok then, Let's see who can get closest to harvest weight and then dry weight. I'd say there is a pound and a half at least wet. I bet you get 12-14 oz dry.....


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2009)

hmm tough one to call, possible 17oz?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 19, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Ok then, Let's see who can get closest to harvest weight and then dry weight. I'd say there is a pound and a half at least wet. I bet you get 12-14 oz dry.....


sounds about right 5 il be happy with that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

im in, i reckon your shy a few oz there 5 i think kit will be closer to 20 all told with all that not so popcorn near the enviro. im going to shoot at 19.5 dry


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 19, 2009)

By the look of it I'd say you have several days of trimming too. That's gonna make some killer trim hash! Your right Don but I always over guess so I went under what i really think. We shall see.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah thats the trick i always underestimate, then your happier with what you get generally. im getting quite good at eyeballing weight now ( i bet im effin miles off now ive said that tho  )


----------



## rasclot (Nov 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im in, i reckon your shy a few oz there 5 i think kit will be closer to 20 all told with all that not so popcorn near the enviro. im going to shoot at 19.5 dry


 hahaha il be hapier with 19.5 im gonna have a guess n i reckon 16.5 oz dry minimum


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Nov 19, 2009)

:O! Jesus thats a sweet ass grow! Love the bottom lighting 

Nice job dude i am very jealous of you ;]


----------



## rasclot (Nov 19, 2009)

BlazedMonkey said:


> :O! Jesus thats a sweet ass grow! Love the bottom lighting
> 
> Nice job dude i am very jealous of you ;]


 thanx for stoppn by blazed much respect


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 19, 2009)

I reckon 20oz flat. How dense are they?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 19, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I reckon 20oz flat. How dense are they?


 they are a bit fluffy on top n the bottom nugs are solid
20oz would be nice


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 19, 2009)

What do you reckon the smoke is gonna be like?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 19, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> What do you reckon the smoke is gonna be like?


 i cut a little nug off wen i got back n left it hangin in the grow room i just smoked it didn taste that much probly coz it wasn dry enough but she is STRONG!!! n shes gonna get stronger in the next 2-3 weeks i cant wait


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 21, 2009)

Dem pics speak for demselves....
subscribed....ready for harvest....



.G4J.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 21, 2009)

i cut a little nug off today i couldnt resist here she is











heres a pic from jamaica lol






ras


----------



## Mammath (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice nug Ras'.
That's some good resin production there mate.
Looks like some nasty stuff.

haha... love the beach pic.
May I suggest some sun block for ya face though, look what it's done to ya haha!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 22, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Nice nug Ras'.
> That's some good resin production there mate.
> Looks like some nasty stuff.
> 
> ...


 haha i forgot to put sun block on that day lol
il give u a smoke report wen shes dry
the bottom nugs are solid the higher u go the fluffier they get do ya reckon them cfls are makin them hard???? think they got more red spectrum in them who knows


----------



## howak47 (Nov 22, 2009)

thats a good lookin nug u got there!!!!!!i need to go to jamaica hahahah


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice specimen for you. Looking good. The hairs are all turning and receding back on the bud. How do the tric's look?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 23, 2009)

i have just checked the trichs they are all about 95% cloudy all is well il update on thursday at 12weeks flowerin


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice one Ras, its gunna be a white christmas for you man, trichs everywhere 



.G4J.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 23, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Nice one Ras, its gunna be a white christmas for you man, trichs everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> .G4J.


 yeah i know mate just wot the doctor ordered lol


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 23, 2009)

so so frosty!"raaaasclot the snowman, used to grow bud white as snow!"


----------



## rasclot (Nov 27, 2009)

they are ready to come down!!
im gonna leave them in darkness til the mornin n then chop chop chop[
il post sum pics in a bit u lot are gonna be shocked wen u see the pics coz i was shocked wen i looked in there with the light off there is loads im so happyras


----------



## rasclot (Nov 27, 2009)

the bottom lights definitly worked look at the bottom growth solid nugs
ive just started to germinate the
kandy kush
blz bud
cream caramel
sharksbreath

hopefully they all sprout
il let the pics do the talkin 
















































































gonna be a bumper harvest wot do yal rekon???coz im happy lolras


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 27, 2009)

Every time i look in your thread i am totally gobsmacked Ras. Freakin awesome man!!!!
Did you get any of the dreaded budrot this time round?
Freakin awesome man!!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 27, 2009)

I just had another look, freakin awesome man!!! I'm going back to have another look lmao


----------



## rasclot (Nov 27, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Every time i look in your thread i am totally gobsmacked Ras. Freakin awesome man!!!!
> Did you get any of the dreaded budrot this time round?
> Freakin awesome man!!!!


 no bud rot this time mate think it was the hot summers week that messed the last lot up 
the grows can only get better lol
bring on round 4 its only gonna be 4 plants but their gonna be the bomb i hope


----------



## rasclot (Nov 27, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I just had another look, freakin awesome man!!! I'm going back to have another look lmao


 haha thanx mate i tryed my best


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 27, 2009)

You make this look so easy haha

how much do you think you will end up with this time? its just a 400 wattter right?

you could kill some one with those colas if you hit them with it LOL 

+REP!!!


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 27, 2009)

holy shit those are freaks of nature, great job! i cant even guess how much your final yield is going to be


----------



## rasclot (Nov 27, 2009)

SICC";3453639]You make this look so easy haha
how much do you think you will end up with this time? its just a 400 wattter right?
you could kill some one with those colas if you hit them with it LOL :weed:
+REP!!![/QUOTE]
haha yea its 400w hps i think its a budget bulb tho gonna upgrade for my next grow gonna get mylar for the walls n new bulb bigger pots thanx for the rep:bigjoint:
[quote="liljheazy said:


> holy shit those are freaks of nature, great job! i cant even guess how much your final yield is going to be


 thanx lil much appreciated
not sure wot the yeild could be either im sure i wont be dissapointed lolras


----------



## Mammath (Nov 27, 2009)

rasclot said:


> haha yea its 400w hps i think its a budget bulb tho gonna upgrade for my next grow gonna get mylar for the walls n new bulb bigger pots thanx for the rep


I say stick with what ya got mate.
No improvement necessary from what I can see.
Bloody good grow Ras', that's a shit load of bud there!


----------



## grow4joe (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes mate!, Yes!!!!! 
Dem nugs man, 
I wish i was having christmas at your gaff man....

Proper decent grow....if you gunna grow some nugs, dats how you do it innit... 

Me tinks im guna have to copy ya and get a couple of CFL's myself... 



.G4J.


----------



## rasclot (Nov 27, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I say stick with what ya got mate.
> No improvement necessary from what I can see.
> Bloody good grow Ras', that's a shit load of bud there!


 thanx mams il take sum pics 2mora all trimmed up
urs must be coming to an end???


grow4joe said:


> Yes mate!, Yes!!!!!
> Dem nugs man,
> I wish i was having christmas at your gaff man....
> 
> ...


 those cfls done the job nicely they do let off a bit of heat tho
cant wait to see wot i pull off these babies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2009)

sweet baby jesus and the orphans! as much bud as ive seen in that size space in all my time on riu proper good job mate. and all with a 400w i cant wait to hear a final yield your gram to watt is going to be a benchmark

cant wait to see what you do with the new beans particularly the blzbud and sharksbreath. 

have a good weekend fella


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2009)

outstandin rasmate outstanding stufff


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 28, 2009)

rasclot said:


> the bottom lights definitly worked look at the bottom growth solid nugs
> ive just started to germinate the
> kandy kush
> blz bud
> ...


WOW!!!!! I can't even think of anything else to say.... Great job Ras


----------



## rasclot (Nov 28, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> WOW!!!!! I can't even think of anything else to say.... Great job Ras


 thanx all i cant belive it my self lol
wet weight with stalks 89oz
ive been trimming for 7 hours with a mate n im well happy here they are

no 1.




















no2




















no3




















no4




















no5




















no6




















no7


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 28, 2009)

God that is alot of weed haha, great harvest man, words cant describe how wonderful they look


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Nov 28, 2009)

5 and 6 are monsters! Happy times Ras...


----------



## liljheazy (Nov 28, 2009)

thats insane!


----------



## mr west (Nov 29, 2009)

too powerfull for a pic bump Ras what ya tring to do to rius poor server? Lovely harvest Ras. I see the cat was intrested at first but soon got bored with the constant mountains of bud lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2009)

hahahahahha having to use the kitchen scale to weigh up! priceless mate.

top work


----------



## rasclot (Nov 29, 2009)

mr west said:


> too powerfull for a pic bump Ras what ya tring to do to rius poor server? Lovely harvest Ras. I see the cat was intrested at first but soon got bored with the constant mountains of bud lmao.


 the cat is a true stoner everytime i got 1 on the go he always has a few sniffs of it lol
i think he aproves of that 1 lol


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahahha having to use the kitchen scale to weigh up! priceless mate.
> 
> top work


 cheers don happy days


----------



## oscaroscar (Nov 29, 2009)

I know i keep saying it but, HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## fishindog (Nov 29, 2009)

i love it i love it i love it i love it....good shit ras


----------



## Mammath (Nov 29, 2009)

Nicely done Ras'.
For your space and lighting, that's a fantastic result.
Well done mate.


----------



## redredwine (Nov 30, 2009)

great grow man what kind of light did u use?


----------



## rasclot (Nov 30, 2009)

redredwine said:


> great grow man what kind of light did u use?


 i used a 400 watt hps light with a budget reflector thanx for stoppin by


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2009)

yo ras where did you get the boost at £48 all i can find is about 54 and at that price id rather it were the 48 haha


----------



## Mammath (Nov 30, 2009)

Who's a tight arse that quibbles over 6 bucks?
C'mon Don! It may be worth it!


----------



## rasclot (Nov 30, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Who's a tight arse that quibbles over 6 bucks?
> C'mon Don! It may be worth it!


 its defo worth it i got it from my hydro shop http://www.3ch.co.uk/
Home : Nutrient Additives/ : Canna
*Canna Boost Acceleraor*








THICKER, HARDER FRUITS
CANNABOOST is CANNA's powerful flowering stimulator, specially developed for fast growing plants to improve quality and increase yields. CANNABOOST stimulates the development of flowers that have formed recently and this can make the fruits fuller than normal. This also results in a more homogeneous harvest because the fruits mature gradually. Something very special about CANNABOOST is that it doesn't just guarantee higher yields but also better taste. Something extra for the CANNA grower.
EVEN HIGHER YIELDS USING PK 13/14
CANNABOOST is not a nutrient of itself but an additive that increases the plant's photosynthesis. This increase ensures that the fruits form more quickly. The availability of nutrients is very important for achieving optimum results with CANNABOOST. CANNA feeding guarantees the availability of all the nutrients. Even better results can be achieved if PK13/14 is used as well as the trusted CANNA feeding. This is because PK 13/14 provides the plant with extra flowering elements while CANNABOOST ensures that the plant has the energy to be able to utilize these elements.
BETTER MATURING AND PROTECTION
As well as the flowering stimulants that ensure that the plant matures to its full potential, CANNABOOST also contains natural flowering regulators that better distribute both the flowering stimulants in the booster itself and the flowering substances and the energy that are naturally available in the plant. This enables the fruits to develop more uniformly and to mature to their full potential. Thanks to the improved energy regulation the plant also has sufficient energy available to resist any pathogens. If energy is missing where it's needed then disease will often strike just at the moment that it will be the disastrous for the harvest.
BETTER, STRONGER TASTE
These days a good harvest isn't just judged by the kilos produced. We have already seen this reversal in the cultivation of Dutch tomatoes and cucumbers and this is now also a question for serious growers. Quality is starting to play a more important role and this also is the case with taste. CANNABOOST doesn't just guarantee a higher yield but also excellent flavour. Increasing photosynthesis greatly increases sugar production in the fruits. This gives a sweeter taste and causes the natural flavours to be produced in higher concentrations.

Directions of use
&#9679; Shake bottle well before use
&#9679; Dosage: Administer the nutrient using a dilution of approximately 1:500 (200 ml per 100 L of water) from the moment that fl owers start to form. For extra flowering strength, dilute 1:250 (400 ml per 100 L of water)
&#9679; Do not use in combination with products containing hydrogen peroxide (H202)
&#9679; Use dilluted solution within 7 days
&#9679; CANNABOOST can be given manually, through drip irrigation or by foliar feeding



Choose Size 250 ml 1 litre 5 litres
Quantity:
Price *£39.97 *
   






In Stock: 878
Code: NA0052
Weight: 0kg
H: 0cm W: 0cm L: 0cm

+vat


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Who's a tight arse that quibbles over 6 bucks?
> C'mon Don! It may be worth it!


hahaha yeah im tight huh lol im always forking out for stuff to improve my grow be it nutes airpots or top end genetics. saving 6 bar here n there makes a difference man. thats 2 pints of stella where im at man


rasclot said:


> its defo worth it i got it from my hydro shop http://www.3ch.co.uk/
> Home : Nutrient Additives/ : Canna
> *Canna Boost Acceleraor*
> 
> ...


cheers bud now to decide whether to get the effin big bottle or the litre?! i read up a bit, is it right you have to use it all the way through flower from the moment you see hairs ? or just hype to make you use plenty?

ive noticed that while canna A+B are cheap as chips when im in full bloom i must use like a 10th of the bottle per watering maybe it just seems that way or maybe im getting tighter in me old age hahahah


----------



## rasclot (Nov 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha yeah im tight huh lol im always forking out for stuff to improve my grow be it nutes airpots or top end genetics. saving 6 bar here n there makes a difference man. thats 2 pints of stella where im at man
> 
> 
> cheers bud now to decide whether to get the effin big bottle or the litre?! i read up a bit, is it right you have to use it all the way through flower from the moment you see hairs ? or just hype to make you use plenty?
> ...


 i used it thru the whole flowerin as u said i used a whole litre in 10weeks wich left me 2weeks to flush im def gonna use it for my next grow oh yeah 100% germination using the bog roll method ive always done it like that n its been 100%
so that means all 4 of my seeds have cracked il post sum pics wen i get bk from workras


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2009)

think ill get the litre, and re buy when i get my setup going in the new gaff.

yeah i only do the paper towel way too only ever had 1 that didnt sprout. somango fuckin £16 a pop.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 30, 2009)

OK, I need to play devils advocate here.
Bare in mind I'm a Canna lover...

I've used the boost, and didn't see any significant yield increases other than that which would have came naturally.
Your yield is great Ras' but without a side by side experiment who really knows what could've or would've been?
It's expensive shit, and if you have the dosh, well go for it, but growing big buds comes down to genetics and maintaining basic plant health in my experience


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2009)

well there is that to it i suppose its not like ive not had some baseball bats from the present setup but attributing them to one product just isnt possible. 

as usual suck it n see eh. think ill still get a bottle n do a side by side see how my DQ's take to it


----------



## rasclot (Nov 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well there is that to it i suppose its not like ive not had some baseball bats from the present setup but attributing them to one product just isnt possible.
> 
> as usual suck it n see eh. think ill still get a bottle n do a side by side see how my DQ's take to it


 yeah do that don itl b interestin to see the difference is


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2009)

im gonna do 2 side by sides simultaneous ooh eeer missus..... airpot vs non airpot and canna boost/ without. tho im fairly certain both will be better with it will be interesting at least.

anything to try n boost the DQ output its a bit of a let down so far


----------



## Mammath (Nov 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im gonna do 2 side by sides simultaneous ooh eeer missus..... airpot vs non airpot and canna boost/ without. tho im fairly certain both will be better with it will be interesting at least.
> 
> anything to try n boost the DQ output its a bit of a let down so far


Sounds like a good plan Don. Should be interesting.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 1, 2009)

hey all sorry bout no pic update been too lazy lol def 2mora
we have dry bud!!!! she weighs in at 25oz all muscle lol it was weighed on kitchen scales tho so not that acurate gonna borrow sum digi from a mate
oscar n don were the closest guessin at 20oz 5 shy boys lol
im so happy 
the sharksbreath
kandy kush
blz bud
cream caramel all went into coco just now really lookin forward to seee wot i can do with these ras


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 1, 2009)

Dude it seems anything you touch turns to big green buds. Are you starting a new thread or are you keeping it all in this one?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck 25 oz


macro porn ?

damn man. impressive


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> macro porn ?


Don likes to get up inside his girls.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

yo'uve gotta get amongst it 5


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2009)

thats half oz a month for a year man, from a 400w thats fucking good numbers man. Makes me think wtf am i doing wrong lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2009)

i was thinking the exact same thing and as far as i can see it canna boost is whats missing


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 2, 2009)

TWENTYFUCKINGFIVE OUNCES!!!!! amazing Ras man. That would last me more than two years, seriously.
What am i doing wrong lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 2, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Dude it seems anything you touch turns to big green buds. Are you starting a new thread or are you keeping it all in this one?


 probly gonna start a new 1 will let u know


Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck 25 oz
> 
> 
> macro porn ?
> ...


 cheers boys the macro porn is on its way but its not gonna be til 2mora


oscaroscar said:


> TWENTYFUCKINGFIVE OUNCES!!!!! amazing Ras man. That would last me more than two years, seriously.
> What am i doing wrong lol


 what am i doin right??? i just grow them n they explode i love it maybe it could be the boost who knows pics 2mora def i promise 
i need natural light to use this camera in macro n e way
im not gonna go short for a good while lol
oh yeah i still cant belive i harvested that much!!!! happy days


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 2, 2009)

Just found out that I can't get Canna products from my local guy..... 

He sold me some General Organics products because he quit carrying the Bio products. I wanted to stay organic because everyone raves about the smell and taste of what I grow. I'd probably get better results with engineered nutes but I'm not after quanity, I'm all about quality.....


----------



## fishindog (Dec 2, 2009)

Bravo ras bravo....i got a 400w grow going right now you should stop by  granted its not gunna turn out as fantastic as yours tho  good shit man, post a link to your next grow ill be on board again for sure


----------



## lordj (Dec 3, 2009)

Holy CRAP!!! Just saw your bud porn pics from your six plants...SHIT... and I thought I was a decent grower... well, switching to Coco sure makes sense, and you have the evidence to prove it... best thread I've ever seen. Congratulations, Rasclot!


----------



## liljheazy (Dec 3, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> He sold me some General Organics products because he quit carrying the Bio products. I wanted to stay organic because everyone raves about the smell and taste of what I grow. I'd probably get better results with engineered nutes but I'm not after quanity, I'm all about quality.....


i kinda agree with 5 here, but we wont know until the smoke report comes in, ras?


----------



## rasclot (Dec 3, 2009)

fishindog said:


> Bravo ras bravo....i got a 400w grow going right now you should stop by  granted its not gunna turn out as fantastic as yours tho  good shit man, post a link to your next grow ill be on board again for sure


 sorry bout no pics boys my cat trapped his foot in the door had to take him to the vets hes gonna b ok no broken bones def 2mora


----------



## rasclot (Dec 3, 2009)

oh yeah the sharksbreath has showed her head the rest not far behind pics 2mora


----------



## rasclot (Dec 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck 25 oz
> 
> 
> macro porn ?
> ...


here u are don n every1 i tryed my best with the camera macro style





























































as for smoke report its the best ive grown so far pretty strong stuff im well happy with the result it just taste so nice a little fruity n pungent the smell is also pungent
unfortunately i owed 1 of my old dealers £2000 so i gave him 15oz to clear the debt so 11 oz left 

heres my new babies










my trimmings are dryin in there gonna make sum killa oil
wot do ya reckonras


----------



## rasclot (Dec 4, 2009)

oh yeah dont know if i told u this but a still reckon there were 2 different types in the i reckon the darker 1 is durban poison n the lighter 1 is sage wot do u think


----------



## rasclot (Dec 4, 2009)

here was them hangin and a pic of sum bud n finger hash


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 5, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this one. Top stuff mate. That's impressive growing man, very impressive....and you had a holiday as well!.....wtf.....You def have the skills buddy!


----------



## mr west (Dec 5, 2009)

top marks for u rasclot, and to the victor, the spoils lol. You are gonna be spoiled rotten for a wee while now lol. ill rep ya wen it comes round and lets me lol.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 5, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Don't know how I missed this one. Top stuff mate. That's impressive growing man, very impressive....and you had a holiday as well!.....wtf.....You def have the skills buddy!


 haha yea holiday aswell i think it all comes down to coco n canna boost n my 2 125w red spectrum cfls in the under growth every bud is smokable no wispy under growth thanx ras bring on the next grow


mr west said:


> top marks for u rasclot, and to the victor, the spoils lol. You are gonna be spoiled rotten for a wee while now lol. ill rep ya wen it comes round and lets me lol.


 cheers westy im a happy lil so n so


----------



## liljheazy (Dec 5, 2009)

real nice man they are filled with crystals, that sucks you had to give some away to debt but at least you took care of that. also for the new babys are you gonna keep going with the coco ?


----------



## rasclot (Dec 5, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> real nice man they are filled with crystals, that sucks you had to give some away to debt but at least you took care of that. also for the new babys are you gonna keep going with the coco ?


 yeah mate coco all the way


----------



## prototypeone (Dec 5, 2009)

man, beautiful harvest, can't wait for smoke report


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks yummy. I too am unable to rep as I don't get around much anymore.....


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2009)

the best you've grown and the biggest yeild, you'll have to pull out all the stops to beat it with this grow lol
That sucks having to give away more than half of it.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 6, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> the best you've grown and the biggest yeild, you'll have to pull out all the stops to beat it with this grow lol
> That sucks having to give away more than half of it.


 il probly never get a good yeild like that again but u never know
ive put the hps on today n it was oil makin day heres sum pics its well strong

























ras


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2009)

*Fucking NIIIIICE!!!! i love oil and i got loadsa trim. Must get some gas now lol*


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 6, 2009)

Fuck me that looks amazing, i just bin my trim. i'm deffo gonna save my cheese trim. How do you store oil? coz it looks like a right pain in the arse to handle, all sticky n shit lol. I reckon you could fuck your mates up with it lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2009)

dont be wasting ya trim man theres so many different ways it can make you retarded

looks like some sweet honey ras. i cant handle the stuff makes me brain fizz 

its a pain in the pooper to store unless you manage to make it hard, i still havent cracked that one


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 6, 2009)

Can you freeze it?


----------



## mr west (Dec 7, 2009)

yes u canIve stuck the whole pyrex dish in the freezer b4 and used a razor blade to scrape the oil off the glass but its still messy as hell cuz it warms up as soon as u take it out the freezer lol, happy scraping rasclot and see ya on the flipside lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2009)

yeah same here you can freeze it but as soon as it hits room temp its goo 

i read a thread by fdd and he lets his sit out in the sun to dry which i think evaporates more of the butane maybe that has something to do with it but by the end he had what looked like a brown marble


----------



## rasclot (Dec 7, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah same here you can freeze it but as soon as it hits room temp its goo
> 
> i read a thread by fdd and he lets his sit out in the sun to dry which i think evaporates more of the butane maybe that has something to do with it but by the end he had what looked like a brown marble


i dont need to store it coz itl be smoked before u know it lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2009)

hahahah speak to ya in a few days man


----------



## lordj (Dec 7, 2009)

Rasclot, you should post what your grow schedule was... you know, condense the 42 pages of these posts into a step-by-step journal which would include dates, how often you used the Coco nutes, which ones you used, how often you watered, etc. The Canna website is fairly informative on this, but to hear it from a great grow like yours, Hell, I'd pay money for it!


----------



## rasclot (Dec 7, 2009)

lordj said:


> Rasclot, you should post what your grow schedule was... you know, condense the 42 pages of these posts into a step-by-step journal which would include dates, how often you used the Coco nutes, which ones you used, how often you watered, etc. The Canna website is fairly informative on this, but to hear it from a great grow like yours, Hell, I'd pay money for it!


 thanx man
lol im useless on a pc u lot are lucky to get a thread out of me lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm exactly the same Ras. I ain't got a clue when it comes to computers lmao


----------



## rasclot (Dec 8, 2009)

the grows are now gonna stay in this thread cant be bothered to start a new 1 the oil must be gettin me lazy lol
i went to my hydro shop to get sum reflective sheating for my walls but he said ur best of with white walls so i sacked that idea i ended up gettin a new ph probe £38





here are my little babies at day 5 of veg











n here are the new pots double the size of my last ones





happy growinras


----------



## liljheazy (Dec 8, 2009)

very nice, i think you keep getting more and more every round mate. keep pushing to their limit till the leaves fall off lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Dec 8, 2009)

You say double the size, what gallon is that? 4?


----------



## rasclot (Dec 8, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> You say double the size, what gallon is that? 4?


 dunno in gallons mate the other pots were 5litres these ones are 11litres


----------



## genfranco (Dec 8, 2009)

OMG.. rasclot.. Had no idea man... Great run... IM keeping this one as a coco learning experience... thanks man!

Good luck


----------



## rasclot (Dec 8, 2009)

genfranco said:


> OMG.. rasclot.. Had no idea man... Great run... IM keeping this one as a coco learning experience... thanks man!
> 
> Good luck


 thanx for stoppin by good to have u onboard coco all the way


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 9, 2009)

rasclot said:


> the grows are now gonna stay in this thread cant be bothered to start a new 1 the oil must be gettin me lazy lol
> i went to my hydro shop to get sum reflective sheating for my walls but he said ur best of with white walls so i sacked that idea i ended up gettin a new ph probe £38
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Ras.. 
Remind me what you got growing this time round.. 
Haha! Just got the same PH reader! well worth the money innit.. 



.G4J.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 9, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Looking good Ras..
> Remind me what you got growing this time round..
> Haha! Just got the same PH reader! well worth the money innit..
> 
> ...


*TOP LEFT*
Home » Seedism » BLZ Bud
*BLZ Bud*

 

Seed Bank: Seedism
Type: Feminised
£9.20 per seed
 10.21 / CAD$ 15.90
"Then was brought unto him one possessed with a devil."  The Book of Matthew chapter 12:24
This extremely potent G13 hybrid will raise the standard that most growers are used to. With a THC level to make even the most hardened veterans breaking a sweat, the BLZ-Bud is a strain not to be smoked by the fainthearted.
Growth patterns are primarily those you would expect from an Indica dominant strain, with large fan leaves and very little space between internodes. Flowering single stemmed plants will usually result in one large cluster of buds all along the main stem with a few budding side branches. The typical increase of growth during the first few weeks of flowering can result in a 25-50% increase in height before she stops growing up, making it quite easy to predict when to start your flowering cycle.
The smell and taste are an interesting mixture of sweet, sour and spice. When inhaled the smoke feels thick and soft, almost like drinking a liquid, expanding in your lungs and leaving a sweet aftertaste on your lips when exhaled.
The onset of the high is almost instant giving you no time to prepare for whats to come, make sure to have a place to sit down when taking a blast of this beast. With the initial hit fades away, you get of the floor and your head starts realizing what just happened the high gently changes into a heightened state of euphoria telling you that "it will all be all right again soon".
Type  Indica/Sativa  50/50
Flowering Period  8 to 10 weeks
Yield  High

*TOP RIGHT*

*Kandy Kush*

 

Seed Bank: Reserva Privada
Type: Regular/Feminised
£6.18 per seed
 6.86 / CAD$ 10.68
Classic stretch of the OG Kush that bulks up and fills out like the TW to give you OG flavor and TW nugs. Once again we bring the medicinal benefits and the great taste of the OG Kush and crossed it to classic Cali. Train Wreck strain  known for it?s good commercial yields, frostiness and lemony scents. The sweetness of this Kush hybrid is comparable to kandy and after one hit you will keep coming back for more!! Heavy crystal production comes on after the 5th week but dose not stop producing! One of the most resinous plants in our cataloge. True California flavor.
OG Kush x Train Wreck (T4)
60% Indica : 40% Sativa
Flowering Indoors: 9-10 weeks
Yield: 450-550g/m2

*BOTTOM RIGHT*

*DNA Genetics - Sharksbreath*



With amazing flavor and smell and an outstanding buzz, the guys at DNA Genetics have done an excellent job in creating this very special plant. The Sharksbreath is a highly potent top notch weed and a connoisseur's delight. Short stout plants pack on frosty and very dense colas. A heavy feeder, good air flow is also required to prevent bud rot. A great low odor variety for the grower wanting a special headstash.

Type: 80% Indica / 20% Sativa
Specifics: GWS x Jamaican Lambsbread
Indoor Flowering time: 9 weeks

*No longer available in regular.*
From £8.75 per seed

*bottom left*

*Cream Caramel*

 

Seed Bank: Sweet
Type: Feminised
£7.96 per seed
 8.83 / CAD$ 13.76
A synthetic variety (S.V.) result of a three way cross-bred between our best indicas, blueBlack x Maple Leaf Indica x White Rhino. The synthetic varieties share with hybridised varieties an objective to obtain the vigour of a hybrid and to give homogeneity to its descendents.
Its taste is intense and sweet like caramel as is the indica strain with a hint of an earthy flavour that comes from the presence of the blueback genetic.
Ideal for indoor growing, it has typical indica structure, huge central buds and rich lateral branches. Usually favourite with customers who buy for medical use, it has high levels of THC and enough CBD to induce a narcotic and physical high.
Indica/Sativa: 30%-70%.
Indoor production: 400-600gr/m.
Outdoor production: 350- 700 gr/plant.
THC: 15-20% CBD: 1,6% CBN: 0,6%
Indoor flowering: 8-9 weeks.
Outdoor harvest: end September, beginning October

lets see wot these bring me not gonna grow any long flowerin strains for a while takes too long lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

man blz will fuck you up. real 1 hitter quitter that stuff put me straight on a para.

cant wait to see your cream caramel i just got a couple of beans from sweet seeds i really liked the look of the SAD and the jack 47. might do a run of those next


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice selection man, especially the BLZ Bud,  should be some real nice smoke off dem girls.. 



.G4J.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man blz will fuck you up. real 1 hitter quitter that stuff put me straight on a para.
> 
> cant wait to see your cream caramel i just got a couple of beans from sweet seeds i really liked the look of the SAD and the jack 47. might do a run of those next


 lets hope i get sum good phenos im gonna do sum breedin with them my mates got a blueberry male so we gonna save the pollen from him sharksbreath is meant to be really good at breedin hopefully shes a slag lol imagine blueberry cream caramel or blueberry kandy kush sounds lush done it


grow4joe said:


> Nice selection man, especially the BLZ Bud,  should be some real nice smoke off dem girls..
> 
> 
> 
> .G4J.


 im sur i can make somethin good of em


----------



## rasclot (Dec 10, 2009)

oh yeah forgot to say i went on a ferrari frenzy this mornin racing a ferrari 360 round the track it was good to drive a ferrari but 6laps on a small track for £140 is a load of bollox we was racin for bout 10mins


----------



## mr west (Dec 10, 2009)

rasclot said:


> oh yeah forgot to say i went on a ferrari frenzy this mornin racing a ferrari 360 round the track it was good to drive a ferrari but 6laps on a small track for £140 is a load of bollox we was racin for bout 10mins


thats a bit gutting lol but least u got to drive a ferrari


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 11, 2009)

That's why I didn't choose the Ferrari day. I did a day in 4x4's instead a few years back. Drove ALL day long. Some phat 4L range rover in the morning and then some serisuslsy pumped up and modified Defender 90 in the afternoon. F*ck me!!!!! I have a new found respect for Land Rovers after that day, seriously, I look at them with totally different eyes now man, now I know what total beasts they are and what they will drive over off road. Infuckingcredible!!!!! Highly recommended.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2009)

26 ounces and driving a ferrari?!?!?! im doing something fucking wrong


----------



## hardroc (Dec 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dont be wasting ya trim man theres so many different ways it can make you retarded
> 
> looks like some sweet honey ras. i cant handle the stuff makes me brain fizz
> 
> its a pain in the pooper to store unless you manage to make it hard, i still havent cracked that one


this is a good way to store your honey oil......... you take some weed and bust the hell outta it and make it as fine as you can and spinkel the powdered weed on top of it and roll it around and you make a little ball with the bud on the outside and the sticky oil on the inside and get a film container and put a little of the dusted weed in the bottem and put the balls in it and store in the fridge. Take my adivise..........throw one in the bong and let 'er rip.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2009)

good plan on the honey oil, tho i think adding fresh bud to the equation might make me retarded! roll on xmas


----------



## rasclot (Dec 11, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good plan on the honey oil, tho i think adding fresh bud to the equation might make me retarded! roll on xmas


 storing the oil aint no good to me coz its usaly gone in a few days lol
i would of rather drove my peice of shit of a car round the track probly would of had more fun lol
my babies are comin on nicely will post sum pics on the weekend


----------



## hardroc (Dec 11, 2009)

yea.....I just store the balls for either I run outta weed......emergency stash, or for some really good hoots with my buds at a party or something.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 11, 2009)

i havent been here in a while and DAAAAM! congrats on another bangin grow ras!


----------



## rasclot (Dec 11, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> i havent been here in a while and DAAAAM! congrats on another bangin grow ras!


 thanx war bring on the next 1 lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 15, 2009)

ive over done it with the a+b not alot of damage tho i fed them 3ml of each per litre lowered it back to 2ml p/l here they are











and these are my mates blueberry hes got a dr100 grow tent with 600hps diamond lighting
there is 7 plants in there 3 in coco n 4 in clay pebbles in hydro
the 3 in coco are huge n the ones in hydro are really thin the e.c level n ph are spot on n hes feedin them every 3 hours wot do u reckon could be wrong???










ras


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 15, 2009)

rasclot said:


> ive over done it with the a+b not alot of damage tho i fed them 3ml of each per litre lowered it back to 2ml p/l here they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coming along nicely man, even with the slight nute burn 



.G4J.


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 15, 2009)

The young 'uns are coming along nicely Ras. Maybe there is nowt wrong maybe the coco is just better. Are they all from seed? it could be differing phenos.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 15, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> The young 'uns are coming along nicely Ras. Maybe there is nowt wrong maybe the coco is just better. Are they all from seed? it could be differing phenos.


 they were all from seed my mate germinated 36 seeds n he only got 1 male wot are the chances of that lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 15, 2009)

were they fem seeds?


----------



## rasclot (Dec 15, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> were they fem seeds?


 no mate 1 plant he had hermied ages ago n he kept the seeds


----------



## big ric (Dec 16, 2009)

rasclot said:


> no mate 1 plant he had hermied ages ago n he kept the seeds


 looking good cant wait to smoke the kush


----------



## rasclot (Dec 16, 2009)

big ric said:


> looking good cant wait to smoke the kush


 haha if ur lucky lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

the chances of getting fem seeds from a hermi plant are very high ras, thats how they make fem seeds. With hermi nut sacks, female made male pollen.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> the chances of getting fem seeds from a hermi plant are very high ras, thats how they make fem seeds. With hermi nut sacks, female made male pollen.


 that explains it all westy i just want my babies to hurry up so i can repot them those little pots dry out well quick


----------



## lordj (Dec 17, 2009)

Gonna follow this thread... want to see how the Big Bud does in Coco.


----------



## dbo24242 (Dec 17, 2009)

rasclot said:


> the 3 in coco are huge n the ones in hydro are really thin the e.c level n ph are spot on n hes feedin them every 3 hours wot do u reckon could be wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like dropping the EC a tad for the smaller girls and adding a little cal mag for the white spots and yellowing old growth would be primo. also dropping the light might help.

just lookin at ur monster closet yield XD that is awesome I am growing in coco soil right now 1 gal square containers and watering 5 minutes 8 times a day w/ 1gph drip emitters but using floranova rather than canna coco nutes.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 17, 2009)

lordj said:


> Gonna follow this thread... want to see how the Big Bud does in Coco.


 there is no big bud in here mate unless u mean blz bud?


dbo24242 said:


> looks like dropping the EC a tad for the smaller girls and adding a little cal mag for the white spots and yellowing old growth would be primo. also dropping the light might help.
> 
> just lookin at ur monster closet yield XD that is awesome I am growing in coco soil right now 1 gal square containers and watering 5 minutes 8 times a day w/ 1gph drip emitters but using floranova rather than canna coco nutes.


 we took all the small plants in pebbles emptied the pebbles out n repotted them in coco that was a couple of days ago n all is well il take sum pics wen i go round there


----------



## lordj (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry... misread your label on the plant. My next grow will be using Coco. Do you water everyday? Maybe alternate with and without nutes? Thanks.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 18, 2009)

lordj said:


> Sorry... misread your label on the plant. My next grow will be using Coco. Do you water everyday? Maybe alternate with and without nutes? Thanks.


 at the mo im watering every day with canna a+b wen i repot them into bigger pots i only water them wen they need water n i use nutes every waterin coco is the best
im such a stoner i realised the other day ive been nockin up my waterin a half a litre jug n i thought it was a litre i could of killed them bitches lol i was givin them 3ml per half litre at 1 point no wonder they burnt lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2009)

rasclot said:


> at the mo im watering every day with canna a+b wen i repot them into bigger pots i only water them wen they need water n i use nutes every waterin coco is the best
> im such a stoner i realised the other day ive been nockin up my waterin a half a litre jug n i thought it was a litre i could of killed them bitches lol i was givin them 3ml per half litre at 1 point no wonder they burnt lol



oopsy daisy mate u were lucky. Just shows how easy coco is and how bad u can fuk up and itll be ok lol i love coco tookiss-ass made my life easier by far lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2009)

I still ain't made the switch to coco but i will eventually lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> I still ain't made the switch to coco but i will eventually lol



time wasted isnt wasted time lol


----------



## norcalikilla (Dec 19, 2009)

ras im impressed. you are doing amazing things here. 

i do have some questions. on your latest complete grow, what brand and strength light are you using with the dome above the plants? where did u get your cfls and i noticed that u moved the cfls to the top and took the dome out, when and why did u do this? and my last question is how did u mount the cfls when they were on the bottem?

truely an amazing gro bro. i wanted to let u know that i invited some friends over so we could gather around my laptop and smoke some blunts with you and your girls. my hats off to u bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> time wasted isnt wasted time lol


hear hear , a weekend wasted is never a wasted weekend


----------



## rasclot (Dec 21, 2009)

blz bud is struglin shes a bit pale all the rest are fine il post an update 2mora
had to abandone my car earlier everywhere was gridlock had to walk 5 miles home in a blizzard aint seen that much snow in years lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 22, 2009)

repoted them 2day hopefully that sorts the blz bud out wel find out in a few days 
wot do ya reckon could be wrong with her??? here they are


























heres my snake with a rat in his mouth he aint eaten for 4months so he had to have a live 1















ras


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn you got a snake, half tiger half cat, whats next LOL, POUNDS OF BUD

going to Jamaica you the Mon +REP


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

first off bad ass snake man secondly id say the blz is a little over watered 

i fancied a snake but wor lass said it wasnt cuddly enough so were gonna get a boston terrier at some way down the line


----------



## rasclot (Dec 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> first off bad ass snake man secondly id say the blz is a little over watered
> 
> i fancied a snake but wor lass said it wasnt cuddly enough so were gonna get a boston terrier at some way down the line


 cheers don i watered them all the same amount hopefully it does bettter in the new pot
boston terrier eh nice lookin dog mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2009)

its nee snake tho haha yeah its not a life threatening worry like man and the sharksbreath looks like its going to be fat indica all the way


----------



## rasclot (Dec 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its nee snake tho haha yeah its not a life threatening worry like man and the sharksbreath looks like its going to be fat indica all the way


 yeah mate shes got sum fat leaves on her


----------



## liljheazy (Dec 22, 2009)

their looking good man, nice snake i used to have the same one ball pythons are great pets


----------



## rasclot (Dec 22, 2009)

liljheazy said:


> their looking good man, nice snake i used to have the same one ball pythons are great pets


 hes a fussy eater tho he seems to like live bait only lol


----------



## howak47 (Dec 22, 2009)

man i like the pics of the snake !!!!! yea those plants look over watered they should be fine keep it up


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2009)

killer snake dude. Yeah u hittin the problems of growing multi strains finding out who likes what can be a pain u never sort out till the end lol good luck with em all


----------



## rasclot (Dec 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> killer snake dude. Yeah u hittin the problems of growing multi strains finding out who likes what can be a pain u never sort out till the end lol good luck with em all


 yeah mate that sounds about right how can i perk the blz bud up???


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 23, 2009)

rasclot said:


> yeah mate that sounds about right how can i perk the blz bud up???


Do you get that snake high? 
Hope the BLZ pulls through man, really wanna see that in full bloom..
Good luck man,


----------



## rasclot (Dec 23, 2009)

grow4joe said:


> Do you get that snake high?
> Hope the BLZ pulls through man, really wanna see that in full bloom..
> Good luck man,


 he must get a bit stoned from the fumes lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 24, 2009)

guess whos just visited me??????????
the wonderfull cheese fairy so 2 ne additions to my grow room psychosis n exodus cheeses happy days il post sum pics in a bit


----------



## grow4joe (Dec 24, 2009)

rasclot said:


> guess whos just visited me??????????
> the wonderfull cheese fairy so 2 ne additions to my grow room psychosis n exodus cheeses happy days il post sum pics in a bit


wish the cheese fairy would visit me... 
Well jealous of you man! 
I'd give my left arm fo a cutting of Exodus... but psychosis cheese aswell! 
Good stuff man,


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

bit of an urban legend this cheese fairy aint she, wonder if her paths crossed with santa this time of year??


----------



## rasclot (Dec 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> bit of an urban legend this cheese fairy aint she, wonder if her paths crossed with santa this time of year??


 lol maybe santa sent her out specialy for christmas


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

rasclot said:


> lol maybe santa sent her out specialy for christmas



unlike any normal woman then, who'd much rather be tucked up in the warm ironing her wings


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 24, 2009)

You'll love the e cheese Ras mate. I dunno what its like to smoke yet lol but the smell is unholy, i've got one at 8 weeks today and 4 more at 4 weeks


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

I love it its gggggggggreattt!!!!!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh yeah and a psycho at 2 days


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2009)

wots everyone smoking tonight? I jus had a dank dairy cheese and soft black with a sprinkle of bubble hash but its finished now lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> wots everyone smoking tonight? I jus had a dank dairy cheese and soft black with a sprinkle of bubble hash but its finished now lol


 im still smokin sage n durban n unknown strain cocktails all the way

heres wot the fairy n santa bought me for crimbo happy days





happy christmas every1


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2009)

did u just get the two? were they all rooted what u found them under ur pillow?


----------



## rasclot (Dec 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> did u just get the two? were they all rooted what u found them under ur pillow?


 no i got 4 mate 2 went to a friend to grow as mothers n i kept 2 for veggin 2 were well rooted n the other2 not sure but their lookin better il post a pic wen light comes on
they were in my stockin lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2009)

cool, lets hope the un rooted ones buck up and get a move on with the new growth lol. I love it wen new clones start to grow up verticly. Ive just had a couple do that for me yay happy days


----------



## rasclot (Dec 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> cool, lets hope the un rooted ones buck up and get a move on with the new growth lol. I love it wen new clones start to grow up verticly. Ive just had a couple do that for me yay happy days


 yeah mate cant wait for them to grow up itl b nice to smoke em lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah thats always fun lol. U are gonna like the smell the produce man, best make sure ur carbon filters up to scratch, its essential.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> Yeah thats always fun lol. U are gonna like the smell the produce man, best make sure ur carbon filters up to scratch, its essential.


 well im sure them cheeses will put the filter to the test if its not good enough il get a new1


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2009)

the smell will bve powerfull its weather the can is well enough to cope lol. Im on about 11 months since i got my can so ill be needijng a new one soon but ill wait till i smell weed coming out theexhaust b4 i do anything lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> the smell will bve powerfull its weather the can is well enough to cope lol. Im on about 11 months since i got my can so ill be needijng a new one soon but ill wait till i smell weed coming out theexhaust b4 i do anything lol


 still a long way to go tho itl b worth the wait


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah few weeks yet b4 u can flower em lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah few weeks yet b4 u can flower em lol


 yeah i know mate my blz bud is goin green coz she was yellow i think ive got it all under control


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 26, 2009)

mr west said:


> the smell will bve powerfull its weather the can is well enough to cope lol. Im on about 11 months since i got my can so ill be needijng a new one soon but ill wait till i smell weed coming out theexhaust b4 i do anything lol


 If you wait for the smell to be noticeable its too late. Better safe than sorry lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 26, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> If you wait for the smell to be noticeable its too late. Better safe than sorry lol


 im just happy to have the cheeses 1 of the best presies ever lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 27, 2009)

well its been just over 3 weeks in veg the blz bud is gettin better shes green
the rest are comin along nicely
the sharksdbreath was first to pop n is now the smallest
the cheeses are startin to grow here they are


















happy growin


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2009)

Lookin good mon, they will get better, they always do haha, next thing you know you got 2 foot cola's


----------



## rasclot (Dec 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3580193]Lookin good mon, they will get better, they always do haha, next thing you know you got 2 foot cola's [/QUOTE]
i always seem to have problems at the early stage as u said b4 i know it their gonna be monsters lol


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2009)

To me the first couple weeks is always the hardest, after that its smooth sailing


----------



## rasclot (Dec 27, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3580210]To me the first couple weeks is always the hardest, after that its smooth sailing [/QUOTE]
yeah i know wot u mean mate plain sailing lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice mon. Cant wait for ur tent to take off tho they have a lot top live up to with the last harvest.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> Nice mon. Cant wait for ur tent to take off tho they have a lot top live up to with the last harvest.


 yea tel me bout it mate probly never reach that weight again but u never know lol
cant wait for them all to take off its not that interestin at the mo if u know wot i mean


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2009)

yeah u got some great strains there be intresting to see which comes out on top


----------



## rasclot (Dec 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah u got some great strains there be intresting to see which comes out on top


 im sure the cheeses come out on top or itl be close


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2009)

ive heard good things bout the lsd, gonna be intresting for sure.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> ive heard good things bout the lsd, gonna be intresting for sure.


 lsd??? no lsd in here mate


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2009)

oops lol, i read so many threads lol. I get confused wen ive had a joint lol soz dude I meant blz bud lol blz lsd easy mistake lmao


----------



## rasclot (Dec 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> oops lol, i read so many threads lol. I get confused wen ive had a joint lol soz dude I meant blz bud lol blz lsd easy mistake lmao


 lol yeah thats wot i thought u meant


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> oops lol, i read so many threads lol. I get confused


lol i do the same thing


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2009)

blz will knock your socks off ras


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2009)

rasclot said:


> well its been just over 3 weeks in veg the blz bud is gettin better shes green
> the rest are comin along nicely
> the sharksdbreath was first to pop n is now the smallest
> the cheeses are startin to grow here they are
> ...


picy bump for the lunch time crowd


----------



## rasclot (Dec 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> blz will knock your socks off ras


 i hope so mate thats wot they reckon we will see


mr west said:


> picy bump for the lunch time crowd


 thanx for da bump westy
how long would u veg the cheeses for n how long in 12/12??


----------



## lordj (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Ras, how did you prepare your pots? Are they Coco only or did you put perlite or stones on the bottom with newspaper?


----------



## rasclot (Dec 29, 2009)

lordj said:


> Hey Ras, how did you prepare your pots? Are they Coco only or did you put perlite or stones on the bottom with newspaper?


 their coco only mate i love it


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2009)

id top em and veg em till they bout 16inches then flip that switch and be ready with some string and or stakes for suporting the buds u get. U can chop between 8 and 10 weeks dipending on how much u value ur cognative processor.


----------



## howak47 (Dec 30, 2009)

lookin great man ...keep up the good work +REP


----------



## rasclot (Dec 30, 2009)

mr west said:


> id top em and veg em till they bout 16inches then flip that switch and be ready with some string and or stakes for suporting the buds u get. U can chop between 8 and 10 weeks dipending on how much u value ur cognative processor.


i can only go with the other plants in there coz i dont wanna run outa room but my next grow will be mainly all cheese n sum jedi41%
*3WEEKS N 5 DAYS IN VEG*
heres sum pics i repoted the 2 cheeses 2day the sharksbreath is not growin as quick as the rest n the cheeses are healthy growin slowly
















oh yeah check the leaves on the cream caramel weird lookin eh






n heres the snake chillin





ras


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 30, 2009)

here they come already recover nicely keep it up mon


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2009)

Snake oooo its a snake


----------



## liljheazy (Dec 30, 2009)

dam they are coming up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2009)

straight into b ig pots eh Ras, will they be getting potted up or is that the final resting place?


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2009)

I grew a psychosis in an 11ltr big square pot, she was nearly 3 feet tall wen i 12/12 her and she gave me 85 grams thank u very much, im sure someone who knows what they doing can get more lol.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> I grew a psychosis in an 11ltr big square pot, she was nearly 3 feet tall wen i 12/12 her and she gave me 85 grams thank u very much, im sure someone who knows what they doing can get more lol.


 they are all in there resting place not got much room in there wen the biggest plant gets to 2 foot tall thats wen i switch to 12/12
remember my last grow i had 1 plant that wasn growin very well wen i put her in flowerin she shot up to grow bigger than the rest it all gets exiting wen u push that switch vegin is borin lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 31, 2009)

Too right vegging is dull. The magic starts when you pull the trigger lol


----------



## rasclot (Dec 31, 2009)

oscaroscar said:


> Too right vegging is dull. The magic starts when you pull the trigger lol


 yeah i know mate cant wait for that moment n their all not over 10week flowerers im not growin any 12 week+ plants takes too long u need too much patience for them if u know wot i mean


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2009)

lots of patients or a hefty stash to see u through lol, i like the 8 weekers lol, so if the hash plant pollen can get the cheese down to eight weeks and ur heads vacent and on the desk, cant be bad lol.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> lots of patients or a hefty stash to see u through lol, i like the 8 weekers lol, so if the hash plant pollen can get the cheese down to eight weeks and ur heads vacent and on the desk, cant be bad lol.


 yes mate 8 weekers are good il be doin sum breedin my self sum time soon my misses is lettin me convert 1 of the kitchen units for veggin so il be doin sum clones n that for my next grow cant wait


----------



## rasclot (Dec 31, 2009)

happy new year and a successful growin year 2 u allim just waitin for the free party to start 5 mins walk from my yard!!!! cant go wrong


----------



## lordj (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey, Ras, when you transplanted your clones to Coco, were the clones in soil? If so, did you transfer the soil with the clones into the Coco? Thanks, mate.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 3, 2010)

lordj said:


> Hey, Ras, when you transplanted your clones to Coco, were the clones in soil? If so, did you transfer the soil with the clones into the Coco? Thanks, mate.


 no mate i think they were in jiffy pellets of sum sort like little kubes n just transplanted them straight to coco
il update in a bit the kandy kush is flyin along she grew 2 inches over night!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2010)

How they lookin?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 5, 2010)

all is well the sharks breath probly wont yeild that much look how its growin






n the rest seem to be fine their all goin into flowerin on fri at 5 weeks in veg the cheese clones will have to be flowered still got 1 e cheese n 1 co cheese growin as mother plants here they are










ras


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 5, 2010)

Everything looks friggin great Ras. that sharksbreath looks like its not growing branches just leaves. I'll rep you when i'm allowed lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

sharksbreath looks like its going to be one fat cola with that tight node spacing, looking great fella


----------



## rasclot (Jan 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sharksbreath looks like its going to be one fat cola with that tight node spacing, looking great fella


 cheers don yeah she looks weird with no side branches dont she hopefully she explodes in flowerin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

every node will burst forth buds fella, would be good to cross with something


----------



## rasclot (Jan 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> every node will burst forth buds fella, would be good to cross with something


 yeah ur right mate they reckon shes a good breeder

my mates got a lovely blueberry plant thats got lots of trichs n lots of bananas at 5 weeks in 12/12 hes growin her/him seperatly for the pollen of her can u do that with hermie pollen?
*Sharksbreath*





FROM £60.00
DNA Genetics 
_In Stock _


Sharksbreath from DNA Genetics is said to be highly potent and a connoisseurs DELIGHT! Sharksbreath Cannabis is easy to grow, producing an amazing flavor and smell that will never get too repetitive. The short and stout plant packs on frosty and very dense colas as it progresses through the flowering stage.

Sharksbreath is BEST grown in a Sea of Green, feed her heavy and provide good airflow to prevent bud rot. With a yield that is CONSTANTLY above average, this plant is often called a 'Cash Crop'. She is also an excellent plant to breed with due to her consistent stability and has, in the past, proven herself to be a prime strain because she is the mother of the Martian Mean Green!

* A connoisseurs dream strain!
* Very easy to grow with dense colas
* A large yielding strain
* Mother of the Martian Mean Green


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

the hermie pollen needs to be crossed back with a clone from the same plant to make fem seeds. i wouldnt put the hermie pollen straight onto the sharksbreath or youll end up with hermie blue sharksbreath. 

hermie genes going in = hermies coming out.

now if he had a male of the blueberry youd be talkin!

ill have some pollen from a heavy duty fruity and purple wreck in a bout 6 weeks if your interested!? i really want to cross the purple with cheese


----------



## liljheazy (Jan 6, 2010)

dam that kandy kush and cream caramel are shooting up


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 6, 2010)

yea they are, there all the same age ehh?


----------



## lordj (Jan 7, 2010)

rasclot said:


> all is well the sharks breath probly wont yeild that much look how its growin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

have faith man, id probs remove a few of the lowers down the line but looks good to me man?!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 7, 2010)

SICC";3625209]yea they are said:


> rasclot said:
> 
> 
> > all is well the sharks breath probly wont yeild that much look how its growin
> ...


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

Have u taken clones of the cheese and co?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> Have u taken clones of the cheese and co?


 no mate i got 1 cuttin of each growin as mother plants at a freinds house havent got the room to keep them here the 2 im growin are just little tasters for wots to come


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

oh right so u aint gonna lose it just yet lol


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 7, 2010)

rasclot said:


> guess whos just visited me??????????
> the wonderfull cheese fairy so 2 ne additions to my grow room psychosis n exodus cheeses happy days il post sum pics in a bit


god.... damnit... 

so easy to get cheese out there huh? 

I just read through your whole thread mate and MANG what a harvest last time huh?  

Not too shabby at all, makes me ponder the way I'm doing things now. I want to try coco in the future. 

+rep for a sick grow.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2010)

Once you've grown cheese. You'll FIND room to keep it going. I know i will lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah its defo a keeper just wih i had more room to keep her


----------



## rasclot (Jan 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> oh right so u aint gonna lose it just yet lol


 oh no there here to keep mate im gonna sort out a vegin box build it in the bottom of my closet wich means i wont have as much vertical space il still be able to grow them bout a metre tho i best get buildin need to get this perpetual to grips n learn to take cuttins


w1ckedchowda said:


> god.... damnit...
> 
> so easy to get cheese out there huh?
> 
> ...


 thanx mate lets see wot this grow brings


oscaroscar said:


> Once you've grown cheese. You'll FIND room to keep it going. I know i will lol


 im sure i will mate

the cream caramel is showin her self bless her she wants to explode pistils are here12/12 from 2mora


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

i miss her and her sis, thems two gals you want in your bedroom


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

i best get buildin need to get this perpetual to grips n learn to take cuttins
Quote:

Lgp shouted over at me "tell him its easy, even I can do it lol" hehehe and shes a girl lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

give over westy youve had the cheese n co for a couple years now you know how to take snips  and ya dont wanna be upstaged by a girl


----------



## rasclot (Jan 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> i best get buildin need to get this perpetual to grips n learn to take cuttins
> Quote:
> 
> Lgp shouted over at me "tell him its easy, even I can do it lol" hehehe and shes a girl lol


 haha im sure it is mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2010)

How did you lose them Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

took the mothers to a pals house ttook 25 cuttings n he got nicked the next week. he finds out exactly what their charging him with on monday. it doesnt look great for him to be honest.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> took the mothers to a pals house ttook 25 cuttings n he got nicked the next week. he finds out exactly what their charging him with on monday. it doesnt look great for him to be honest.


 shit man how many did he have?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

50-55 .....................


----------



## rasclot (Jan 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 50-55 .....................


 shit that wouldn look good il stick with my lil op


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

na he'll be ok jails are full of real crims man


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 7, 2010)

they are full of peeps that didn't pay their TV license or council tax lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

lol violent crims that rob and such are out on tags living in their homes i cant see him doing time


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> give over westy youve had the cheese n co for a couple years now you know how to take snips  and ya dont wanna be upstaged by a girl



I still take clones don mate lol i been teachin lgp how easy it is lol, so far shes had a great success rate. Ive only had the cheese and sis since november 2008 so not long over a year lol just seems longer lmao. LGP is sparko on the couch, littel too much in the spliffs me thinks hahaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2010)

you packin em greedy stylee today eh westy!! haha love it! i found a nugget of psycho this after my brains melted im in heaven, just finished watching paranormal activity, awesome shouting at the tv scary


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

Last night was even funnier, I had a couple of m8s round from outa town lol, one of em couldnt handel his splifs and fellasleep sitting up. Poor bloke was riding a bike too and i woke him up to kick him out in the snowing gails to ride his bike 3 miles back to his lmfao. Im sure it woke him up enough for a safe ride home lol.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> Last night was even funnier, I had a couple of m8s round from outa town lol, one of em couldnt handel his splifs and fellasleep sitting up. Poor bloke was riding a bike too and i woke him up to kick him out in the snowing gails to ride his bike 3 miles back to his lmfao. Im sure it woke him up enough for a safe ride home lol.


 hahaha im sure it woke him up it was freezin lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 9, 2010)

all is well in the grow room the cream caramel,kandy kush n blz bud have exploded!!!! i think im gonna have a jungle in here im just chargin the camera so will update soon as


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

kool cant wait lol. One downside of last night is my other mate took my ps3 controler home with hime so no ps3 till i get it back lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 9, 2010)

not much really to say here they are


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

Looking good ras, are u gonna top the cheese n co?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> Looking good ras, are u gonna top the cheese n co?


 can i do that theyv been in flowerin for 2 days??


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

hmm i wouldnt bother now, next time its worth doing


----------



## liljheazy (Jan 9, 2010)

yea its a LIL too late but their looking great ras


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 9, 2010)

My dodgy selotape method seems to work on the cheese lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah shes a viney bitch for sure and she likes to be dominated, strings, straps, steaks and sellotape. She loves it the dirty littel stinker lol.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 9, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah shes a viney bitch for sure and she likes to be dominated, strings, straps, steaks and sellotape. She loves it the dirty littel stinker lol.


 yeah mate they are viney little girls im just so glad to have em in here shame i couldn veg em for longer never mind least i get to see wots to come in my next grow ive got a veg box being made to put at the bottom of my closet should have that in a week or so


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah i need to make a veg place for lgp or a bigger one for me lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

old wardrobe's done me fine for the last year shelf in the top for nutes wooden beam to hang the enviro on. only thing ids i wish it were a little bigger.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 10, 2010)

least u got somewhere my misses has took over the house with all her clothes lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2010)

hah tell me about it


----------



## big ric (Jan 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hah tell me about it


looking good mate grown loads in just 2 days, side branches are the same height as the top should be another good yeild.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 10, 2010)

big ric said:


> looking good mate grown loads in just 2 days, side branches are the same height as the top should be another good yeild.


 hopefully mate wel find out in the next 8 weeks


----------



## cappeeler09 (Jan 10, 2010)

yerr man am likin it,how far into flower r u
lookin good 
nice 1 for subscribin to my journal bro


----------



## rasclot (Jan 10, 2010)

cappeeler09 said:


> yerr man am likin it,how far into flower r u
> lookin good
> nice 1 for subscribin to my journal bro


 early days yet mate in them pics it was 3 days in 12./12


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 11, 2010)

Looking spot on as always Ras man..they've grown so much since the last time i had a butchers 
Good to see the BLZ is doing well,


----------



## rasclot (Jan 12, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> Looking spot on as always Ras man..they've grown so much since the last time i had a butchers
> Good to see the BLZ is doing well,


 cheers mate yeah there all doin great 
the kandy kush, blz bud n cream caramel are all showin pistils this is wen it starts to get good


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 13, 2010)

rasclot said:


> the kandy kush, blz bud n cream caramel are all showin pistils this is wen it starts to get good


Oooohh Yeeaaa...


----------



## rasclot (Jan 14, 2010)

hey all i took sum cuttings today for the first time i took
9 blz buds
9 kandy kush
6 cream caramel

il post sum pics in a bit


----------



## lordj (Jan 14, 2010)

Can't wait to see 'em, Ras. You ever grow any auto flowering plants?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 14, 2010)

lordj said:


> Can't wait to see 'em, Ras. You ever grow any auto flowering plants?


 no mate i like to grow bigger plants

its 1 week in 12/12 n all is good the kandy kush is a lanky bitch she smells the strongest at the mo but im sur the cheeses will over power them ive had to raise the rest to try n get sum sort of even canopy
i should be gettin my veg box at the end of the week cant wait
heres the cuttins i took











n look where they are the snake is gonna have to adapt to it perfect lil place for them











n here is the flowerin room












cheeses






happy growin


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 14, 2010)

It looks like you're gonna have another hefty harvest mate. Everything looks great


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2010)

yes yes yes its all looking pukka mate, im soo jelouse of all ur healthy plants lol


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2010)

wuhuuuuuuuuuu great shit !


----------



## liljheazy (Jan 15, 2010)

everything looks great man, nice cuttings


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

nice bambino's rasc! your perpetual is lookin full, best way to rock it. loving the snips being in the snake tank too! some folks have guard dogs some use a baseball bat rasclot : a fuck off big snake.

hench


----------



## rasclot (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice bambino's rasc! your perpetual is lookin full, best way to rock it. loving the snips being in the snake tank too! some folks have guard dogs some use a baseball bat rasclot : a fuck off big snake.
> 
> hench


 hahaha i was gonna put them on the window seal but i thought it might be a bit to cold for them the temp in the snake tank is 26c i think thats spot on for cuttins
first time for everythin n it
im gonna keep the best ones for the next grow n add cheeses to em im still gonna order sum seeds from bc seeds for the grow after that just to see if they are as strong as they say they are theres a matey growin elephant bud from them on here gonna wait to see wot they come out like first tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah ive seen like one journal about the god bud i think thats BC right?! but it didnt look like ne heavenly manna to me but the grow was only like 3 weeks in. lot of money for the beans man hope its as good as the hype.

whats the humidity like in the snake tank?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah ive seen like one journal about the god bud i think thats BC right?! but it didnt look like ne heavenly manna to me but the grow was only like 3 weeks in. lot of money for the beans man hope its as good as the hype.
> 
> whats the humidity like in the snake tank?


 its 55-60% in the tank is that good???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

im not sure the minimum needed but the more humid the better for clones. have you a lid for the 2 trays, or failing that clingfilm them !?!?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im not sure the minimum needed but the more humid the better for clones. have you a lid for the 2 trays, or failing that clingfilm them !?!?


 yeah mate i bought 2 mini propagators from bnq for under £5 n the rest of the bits included
clonex
formulex
a tray of 24 cubes cant remember wot they were called
n 2 scalpels

all in £15 u cant go wrong

i mist the cuttins n the inside of the lids wth 2ml per litre of formulex n tap water
am i doin things right its all new to me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah man spot on, not sure what formulex is but the rest is spot on, should see roots fairly quick man!

if you can seal them so that when you would normally go to mist them the dome is still full of condensation you dont have to keep re misting but you sound like youve got it under control mate!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man spot on, not sure what formulex is but the rest is spot on, should see roots fairly quick man!
> 
> if you can seal them so that when you would normally go to mist them the dome is still full of condensation you dont have to keep re misting but you sound like youve got it under control mate!


 so i only have to mist them wen the condensation goes on the lids???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

not quite, if there's condensation on the inside of the lid the heat inside the tank will keep the temp up high enough to make the humidity near enough 100% inside the prop. so you wont actually need to mist them


----------



## rasclot (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not quite, if there's condensation on the inside of the lid the heat inside the tank will keep the temp up high enough to make the humidity near enough 100% inside the prop. so you wont actually need to mist them


 cheers don all makes sense now
lets hope the plants in my flowerin room come out the bollox eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

dude you've got the track record and the genetics! id put a tenner on it.

actually i was gonna ask you about the shooting powder, ive just ordered some but i was wondering about using it before or after the pk13/14 i was thinking introduce the pk 4 weeks from the finish then a week after wallop the shooting powder in!? what ya reckon


----------



## rasclot (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude you've got the track record and the genetics! id put a tenner on it.
> 
> actually i was gonna ask you about the shooting powder, ive just ordered some but i was wondering about using it before or after the pk13/14 i was thinking introduce the pk 4 weeks from the finish then a week after wallop the shooting powder in!? what ya reckon


not really sure mate but wot ive read on it wot ur gonna do sounds good mate i might get sum my self


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

seems like viagra for dope like eh!? bit pricey i just got 1 sachet off ebay for 7.50 to test the water


----------



## lordj (Jan 15, 2010)

Beeeuutyfulll Ras... cuttings look healthy, mothers do too..... are those Rapid Rooter plugs?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 15, 2010)

lordj said:


> Beeeuutyfulll Ras... cuttings look healthy, mothers do too..... are those Rapid Rooter plugs?


 thats the1 mate rapid rooter


----------



## lordj (Jan 15, 2010)

They're great for seeds that have just popped, too. I use 'em instead of jiffy pots.


----------



## DWR (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seems like viagra for dope like eh!? bit pricey i just got 1 sachet off ebay for 7.50 to test the water


buy the bottle for the dna succes shema..  what i did, yields are the same.... well thats what my m8s say..  

whats it called again ?

ahh yeah.. Top Shooter  dunno, its my first try with it, we will see if its better than shooting powder


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

yah man be interesting to see which comes out on top in a side by side, wish we had same strains to run


----------



## ~Shhh~ (Jan 15, 2010)

Your rocking that 400w my friend! Looking very nice, again!! Those last cheese you done looked very PHAT man, good results indeed... 

Have you ever thought of hanging that lamp vertically? I seen you mentioning the space issue... I had a similar sized grow where I put in some shelves and hung my lamp vertically, light can get so much closer hung vertically and plants on the walls guive you a larger sq/ft area to grow on.

Just an idea, although your doing very well your last yield was way over 1gpw! Which is spectacular anyway.



mr west said:


> yeah shes a viney bitch for sure and she likes to be dominated, strings, straps, steaks and sellotape. She loves it the dirty littel stinker lol.


Lmao!! That put a smile on my face man


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 15, 2010)

One thing i've learnt about taking clones is to try and keep the cube things as dry as you can without letting them dry out completely. I use 1 1/2 inch rockwool cubes and the cheese is the quickest plant to root i've done. I had small roots showing after 8 days and after ten days the roots were everywhere. The 1st time i took cuttings they took 4 weeks to root and only half of 'em made it lol but that was coz i had the cubes totally soaked all the time.

Everything looks sooo good ras


----------



## rasclot (Jan 15, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> One thing i've learnt about taking clones is to try and keep the cube things as dry as you can without letting them dry out completely. I use 1 1/2 inch rockwool cubes and the cheese is the quickest plant to root i've done. I had small roots showing after 8 days and after ten days the roots were everywhere. The 1st time i took cuttings they took 4 weeks to root and only half of 'em made it lol but that was coz i had the cubes totally soaked all the time.
> 
> Everything looks sooo good ras


 cheers mate it wasnt rapid rooter plugs this is wot i put them in wel see wot happens in the next week ur cheese looked propa nice cant wait for mine to start buddin early stages yet theyve only bin flowerin for a week
Home : Propagation/ : Sundries
*Root Riot*









Made from composted fully biodegradable, organic materials, these new cubes are suitable for soil and hydroponics and have a great spongy texture which retains the perfect air/water ratio for healthy, rapid root growth. The cubes are specially inoculated with micro nutrients to nourish the young plants, and also beneficial rooting fungi to aid root development. Suitable for both cuttings and seeds, Root Riot are simple to use and consistently out perform alternative media with faster, more vigorous rooting.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 15, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> One thing i've learnt about taking clones is to try and keep the cube things as dry as you can without letting them dry out completely. I use 1 1/2 inch rockwool cubes and the cheese is the quickest plant to root i've done. I had small roots showing after 8 days and after ten days the roots were everywhere. The 1st time i took cuttings they took 4 weeks to root and only half of 'em made it lol but that was coz i had the cubes totally soaked all the time.
> 
> Everything looks sooo good ras


nice, sorry to snag your thread for a sec her rasclot, just had a quick question for oscar.

so you try and keep the rockwool as dry as possible, yet spraying the clones daily so they can uptake water via leaves?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking good Ras. Hope you had a good holiday season. How did you happen onto some Cheese clones?


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> nice, sorry to snag your thread for a sec her rasclot, just had a quick question for oscar.
> 
> so you try and keep the rockwool as dry as possible, yet spraying the clones daily so they can uptake water via leaves?


I have them in a small propagator with about an inch of damp perlite in the bottom to keep the humidity up and i only spray them if there is no condensation on the lid of the prop. Thats how i do it, there is probably a better way to it but that way works for me.


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)

I put my head on the ground and fall forwards, thats how I roll.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> I put my head on the ground and fall forwards, thats how I roll.


 hahahahahaha lolololol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 16, 2010)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Looking good Ras. Hope you had a good holiday season. How did you happen onto some Cheese clones?


 my mate got them for me from a freind of a freind i take it u had a busy holiday season


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Jan 16, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I have them in a small propagator with about an inch of damp perlite in the bottom to keep the humidity up and i only spray them if there is no condensation on the lid of the prop. Thats how i do it, there is probably a better way to it but that way works for me.


Ahhh ok so you sometimes can go 1-2 days without even spraying huh?

I've got them under CFLs and the rockwool barely gets dry.

I think I'll try and wait for them to dry up a bit before hitting em again.

Thanks for the advice. 

*also westy I laughed so hard there I almost farted and spit my drink out. *


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> hahahahahaha lolololol



Damn I couldnt rep ya for laughing at me lol, i will wen she lets me lol. Rasclot mate ur doing great, I just cant wait till we all got tents full again. Its been a cold hard winter. rep to u too wen uit lets me lol>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

that was some funny shit westy, had me creased


----------



## DWR (Jan 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yah man be interesting to see which comes out on top in a side by side, wish we had same strains to run



 We need the same clones... wich will never happen


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

shame your shit looks on an poppin


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

we should have an out door uk grow off this year lol. Everyone gets a fave clone and we stick em outdoors together to see which does best.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

haha yeah man i live in a well built up area the nearest outdoor patch of grass has about 50 cows on it and is walked on by hundreds of people a day with dogs.

i could go out to the sticks but visiting to see to it would be a nightmare


----------



## rasclot (Jan 17, 2010)

we should have an out door uk grow off this year lol. Everyone gets a fave clone and we stick em outdoors together to see which does best. 

yeah thats a good idea westy im up for it


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

would be tricky to pull off tho i fink


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

unless there is one of us who has a sweet spot and we could send our clones to that person to grow em all togever lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> unless there is one of us who has a sweet spot and we could send our clones to that person to grow em all togever lol


 im defo gonna grow sum outdoors this year the grow i done last year wasnt planned out they got germinated to late in the year n only got 3 1/8s of 2 n it tasted like pooo lol this year im gonna force them into flowerin by coverin them up with a black bin so they get the mid summer to flower


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2010)

clever idea! westies got me thinking of places i could do a guerilla op i think id only be able to get away with lowryders in the city but who knows i might go further afield and just visit every 3 weeks. might cheat and start them off indoors tho. 

heres to a good summer lads!


----------



## ~Shhh~ (Jan 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> unless there is one of us who has a sweet spot and we could send our clones to that person to grow em all togever lol


Yes man! I have a sweet spot  send me all your clones!!! Only the good ones though, ay


----------



## rasclot (Jan 17, 2010)

heres a few pics the kandy kush has done alot of stretchin shes standin at 113 cm ive had to raise the others for a even canopy




































the 2 cheeses


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

supurb mate lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice indeed Ras, very nice. Cheese has a very different structure to any plant i've grown from seed. its a great plant. Its about time i did some seed shopping but i'm just gonna grow more cheese lmao you're gonna love it, i know i do


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2010)

Hehehe. I like seed plants but love cheese bud lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 17, 2010)

I've only finished one cheese but i know i'm gonna keep it for as long as i can lol


----------



## liljheazy (Jan 17, 2010)

man those cheeses are small but their gonna be fire!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks like a jungle as usual lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2010)

the jungelist massive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

rasclot said:


> heres a few pics the kandy kush has done alot of stretchin shes standin at 113 cm ive had to raise the others for a even canopy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn man you know how to work a small space! nice work, loving the grandstanding haha needs must eh!


----------



## lordj (Jan 18, 2010)

Strong-looking, healthy plants, Ras. How many times a day you water them?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> supurb mate lol


 cheers mate i try my best lol



oscaroscar said:


> Very nice indeed Ras, very nice. Cheese has a very different structure to any plant i've grown from seed. its a great plant. Its about time i did some seed shopping but i'm just gonna grow more cheese lmao you're gonna love it, i know i do


 im sure i will mate i cant wait ive only got an 1/8 left of my last grow all those days snowed in killed my stash smokin like a trooper


liljheazy said:


> man those cheeses are small but their gonna be fire!


 yeah mate i cant wait for them


SICC";3671700]Looks like a jungle as usual lol :weed:[/QUOTE]
gotta make the most of ur space lol:leaf:
[quote="Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn man you know how to work a small space! nice work, loving the grandstanding haha needs must eh!


 tell me bought it im gettin my veg box 2mora n those plants have to sit on top of it n thats 70 cm high im gonna need a stool to see the canopy lol


lordj said:


> Strong-looking, healthy plants, Ras. How many times a day you water them?


 cheers mate ive been waterin every 2 days lordj


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 19, 2010)

rasclot said:


> my mate got them for me from a freind of a freind i take it u had a busy holiday season


More than usual because of the cold wave that passed through. I sold my house that I vacated over a year ago. I put it on the market in Nov and got fucked over by some fucks from chicago and got to within 10 days of closing and they couldn't come up with the 20% down but they came to the table with a pre aproval from a lender. So this time I got an agent and it sold in 3 weeks. I've been over there doing small things to make sure it passes all it's inspections. Spent alot of quality time with my family and son for the 9 days I had him..



mr west said:


> we should have an out door uk grow off this year lol. Everyone gets a fave clone and we stick em outdoors together to see which does best.





mr west said:


> unless there is one of us who has a sweet spot and we could send our clones to that person to grow em all togever lol


I'm in. In fact I live at the edge of a reserve so you can all just send your clones to me.....


----------



## rasclot (Jan 19, 2010)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> More than usual because of the cold wave that passed through. I sold my house that I vacated over a year ago. I put it on the market in Nov and got fucked over by some fucks from chicago and got to within 10 days of closing and they couldn't come up with the 20% down but they came to the table with a pre aproval from a lender. So this time I got an agent and it sold in 3 weeks. I've been over there doing small things to make sure it passes all it's inspections. Spent alot of quality time with my family and son for the 9 days I had him..
> 
> glad u had a good time mate
> 
> ...


 glad u had a good time mate

the kandy kush is a MONSTER!!!!
this plant just wont stop growin in the last 3 days she grew 21cm 2nights she grew 8 cm per night n the other night she grew 5cm shes now standin at 126cm!!!!!!
il post sum pics 2mora its gettin madness in there lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

shit thats fast ras you gonna tie her down, pinch n bend or just let her grow crazy!?


----------



## mr west (Jan 20, 2010)

bondage thats wot i say, shell thank u for it lol.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 20, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shit thats fast ras you gonna tie her down, pinch n bend or just let her grow crazy!?





mr west said:


> bondage thats wot i say, shell thank u for it lol.


dunno wot to do at the min i just looked in there n she grew another 5cm!!!!!! over night im hopin she slows down but there is no sign of slowin down im not gonna get my veg box in there now so itl have to sit outside the closet for a bit i just cant belive how lanky she has got its madness


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm having the same problem with my Grapefruit. It has only been in flower for a week and a half and it's already as tall as the tallest one I have late into flower...

It's the one on the left that is in the early stage of bud. It's next to and dawarfing the Vortex next to it that has been floweringfor 2 weeks longer....







You can see it in the upper left side growing out of the picture already...


----------



## Solcyn26 (Jan 20, 2010)

good job rosclot im growin in coco too...the growth rate is bloodclot amazing bredthren...im subscribed..shit u need to bring some off that blue mountain genetics from yard..last time my bredthren came back from yard he brought some fire ass mango seeds...fire


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

[youtube]/v/hTR06YItGVo&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
Say no more lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> [youtube]/v/hTR06YItGVo&hl=en_GB&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
> Say no more lol


 lol i bent her over last night n she loved it things are goin smoothly theres a lovely canopy in there now need to find the camera charger i cant find it any where soon as i find it il post sum pics


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

cool, i often find i run out of room cuz i veg too long lmao tho im ok at min, do like a nice bend tho.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> cool, i often find i run out of room cuz i veg too long lmao tho im ok at min, do like a nice bend tho.


very nice westy mine will look like that soon here they are at the min at 2weeks in 12/12





heres the bender





top of cream caramel





all chillin















happy growin


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

wonderfull Rasclot mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 21, 2010)

Fuck me Ras!! You are the yeild master lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 21, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Fuck me Ras!! You are the yeild master lol


 lol i try n do my best with wot i got i really wasnt expectin the kandy kush to grow that tall but fuck it im sure shes gonna be nice
did any 1 watch that program on bbc3 at nine about weed??


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2010)

yes mate lol. Not a mention of medical marawana lol. Where is this skunk thats flooding the streets too i wanna know cuz im out lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 22, 2010)

mr west said:


> yes mate lol. Not a mention of medical marawana lol. Where is this skunk thats flooding the streets too i wanna know cuz im out lol


 same here mate im out aswell i bought sum street weed yesterday ive got 2 choices where i am u can either get 1.5grams for £20 of sum stuff from dam the mateys get a wide range of weed comin in for £8000 a kilo but u only get 4 spliffs for a score wots the point unless ur loaded wich im not!!!
n the other matey i met yesterday does the fattest bags it aint got a name but she smokes goodi got the number from a freind rang him up n he was a big jamaican in a taxi lol theres a few numbers where i am called dail a draw u ring em up n they drop it round ur gaff u dont have to get of ur arse waitin around they come to you but i just want my good earned weed its better n its free ive still got 7 weeks for the cheese n 8 weeks for the others to be ready too long in my eyes lol
oh yeah the cuttins are comin along nicely yesterday i checked a few n 1 has rooted the blz! not checked them all yet happy days


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

how did u get through all that from ur last harvest? Even on a good day i cant consume that muuch lol. I would of thought out of our littel klik urd be the one with loads left over lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

mad trees again ras nice work mon


----------



## rasclot (Jan 22, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mad trees again ras nice work mon


 cheers don all them days snowed in n crimbo dont help with personal stash u end up smokin like a trooper lol
i dont smoke fags just joints n wen im at work i dont smoke so wen i get home i have 4-6 spliffs n wen im off work its all day so havin 3weeks off from work dont help lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah its easy done man lol. I get through bout an oz a week wen i can lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 22, 2010)

i doubt i get through an 8th a week now im not sniffin blow like


----------



## rasclot (Jan 22, 2010)

rasclot said:


> very nice westy mine will look like that soon here they are at the min at 2weeks in 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bump


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking bang on man.. 
You really make good use of your space 
Like a jungle!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 24, 2010)

all is well in the jungle im feeding them full dose of a+b n full dose of boost they all love it the kandy kush has slowed down since i bent her shes got a little burned wen she grew 8cm lol
first off the 2 cheeses comin along nicely











the cream caramel

















sharksbreath is 1 stocky plant







n all of em lappin up the rays



























here are the cuttins so far we have 4 blz rooted 3kandykush rooted n 1 creamcaramel its been 1week n 3 days in propagators the rest should follow hopefully






heres the first 1 that rooted at 7 days






happy growin


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2010)

lush and lovely mate. I never fancied the root roit plug things but it seems fine for u


----------



## grow4joe (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking sweeeet man...


----------



## rasclot (Jan 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> lush and lovely mate. I never fancied the root roit plug things but it seems fine for u


 i thought takin cuttins was gonna be hard its probly the easiest thing ive had to do lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2010)

it is wen u get it right lol, still dont like taking cuts lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 24, 2010)

I keep running out of things to say about your green fingeredness lol amazing

The 1st time i took cuts they took 4 weeks lol


----------



## liljheazy (Jan 24, 2010)

man they are looking real healthy, great clones too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2010)

smoothly does it man


----------



## lordj (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey, Ras, like your clones... it's the way to go, IMHO. Appreciate this thread. One question: you said earlier you water every two days... U using just the Canna A+B or other Canna nutes?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 26, 2010)

lordj said:


> Hey, Ras, like your clones... it's the way to go, IMHO. Appreciate this thread. One question: you said earlier you water every two days... U using just the Canna A+B or other Canna nutes?


 at the moment lordj im waterin everyday coz ive took the drip tray out it was only 60x60 n my room is 80x80 i cant find 1 any where that size
no drip tray means spillage n i dont want that 
at the moment i make up 
4ml of canna A
4ml of canna B
4ml of canna boost per litre

as for the grow room im hopin there gonna stop growin up n start growin sideways coz im slowly runnin out of room il post sum pics in a bit


----------



## rasclot (Jan 26, 2010)

are they gonna stop??????
i have to stand on a stool to see the canopy lol
heres sum pics thats as high as the light can go











echeese side bud





heres the stocky sharksbreath





top of cream caramel





top of kandykush






















happy days


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

I thought I would check you out. Wow Nice set up and bud slection rasclot...


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm still speachless Ras. Great stuff mate. That cheese is gonna start stinking soon and the cream caramel looks like it a fast developer


----------



## rasclot (Jan 26, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I'm still speachless Ras. Great stuff mate. That cheese is gonna start stinking soon and the cream caramel looks like it a fast developer


 cheers mate how long til the cheeses start to stink? at the moment all i can smell is a mixture of sum fine herbs they all smell lush no cheesey smell yet


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 26, 2010)

By week 4 they'll be reeking lol


----------



## liljheazy (Jan 26, 2010)

man that looks like a jungle


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 26, 2010)

I love your grows mon!

[youtube]o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Jan 27, 2010)

cheese stinks in veg lol but not enough to over power a flowering gal lol.


----------



## rasclot (Jan 28, 2010)

i got my veg box 2day il post sum pics 2mora


----------



## rasclot (Jan 29, 2010)

heres sum pics of my new veg box after this grow it will go in the bottom of my closet
i bought a blue spectrum 125w cfl n sum reflective sheetin fitted it today
the temp in there all night was 27c





















here are the monsters

kandykush










creamcaramel










sharksbreath





e n co cheese





check the blz out on the front right shes shootin for the stars lol










happy growinras


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 29, 2010)

You've crammed the fuckers in there Ras. Another bumper yeild on the cards. Great stuff mate. I owe you rep lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 29, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> You've crammed the fuckers in there Ras. Another bumper yeild on the cards. Great stuff mate. I owe you rep lol


 tell me about it!
i wasnt expectin that much of an explosion in flowerin! 
too late now im just gonna let them do their thing in there 
only good can come out of this 
i cant wait for them to start swellin im sure it wil be soon


----------



## oscaroscar (Jan 29, 2010)

It has exploded in there lol


----------



## liljheazy (Jan 29, 2010)

nice veg box, that will definately speed things up


----------



## rasclot (Jan 29, 2010)

rasclot said:


> heres sum pics of my new veg box after this grow it will go in the bottom of my closet
> i bought a blue spectrum 125w cfl n sum reflective sheetin fitted it today
> the temp in there all night was 27c
> 
> ...


 bump for new page


----------



## mr west (Jan 29, 2010)

wow mate fantatsic. will they all be ready bout same time or will u have stagerd chops. Hows ther cheese and psychosis smeling now? Bout 3 weeks u shoulkd see nice tichs forming everywhere on em lol.


----------



## lordj (Jan 30, 2010)

What's the device above ur 400, an air purifier?


----------



## rasclot (Jan 30, 2010)

mr west said:


> wow mate fantatsic. will they all be ready bout same time or will u have stagerd chops. Hows ther cheese and psychosis smeling now? Bout 3 weeks u should see nice tichs forming everywhere on em lol.


 yeah mate the 
creamcaramel is 8weeks flowerin
blz bud is 8-9weeks flowerin
sharksbreath is 9weeks flowerin
kandykush is 9-10weeks flowerin
il probly chop the lot at 9weeks we will see
the co cheese smells propa fruity n the e cheese not much smell at the mo but im sure thats to come all the plants are formin trichs specialy the cheeses big up to the cheese fairy much respectras


lordj said:


> What's the device above ur 400, an air purifier?


 its a 4inch phat carbon filter


----------



## rasclot (Jan 30, 2010)

ive just bought sum bubblebags £39.15 for an 8 bag 1 gallon kit 
my mate is cuttin down 36 blueberry plants in the next couple of weeks n he said we can have his trim in exchange for sum hash i should of got bigger ones but fukit


----------



## mr west (Jan 30, 2010)

the 1 gallon bags are fine for a reg bucket sized bucket, the only thing is u neeed 2 pair of hands wen agitating it with ya drill one to hold the bags open and one to drill.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 31, 2010)

just stopping by

looking gud there starting to cystal up realli nicely now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2010)

man you've got a sweet box!  

nicely put together fella. quick one, did you choose to not use the cover for the filter for a specific reason ?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man you've got a sweet box!
> 
> nicely put together fella. quick one, did you choose to not use the cover for the filter for a specific reason ?


 no mate i took it off coz i had to raise it as high as possible to make room for the kandykush n forgot to put it back on n coz its a mission to do with a closet rammed full
it ended up gettin thrown away lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 1, 2010)

oh yeah my first attempt at takin cuttins out of 24 we have 18 all rooted up n ready to go!!!! there is still 2 sharksbreath cuttins that i took a week later than the rest so they should follow i cant belive how easy it is lol


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 1, 2010)

rasclot said:


> oh yeah my first attempt at takin cuttins out of 24 we have 18 all rooted up n ready to go!!!! there is still 2 sharksbreath cuttins that i took a week later than the rest so they should follow i cant belive how easy it is lol


 everytime ive taken cutting for mr west they have taken, but we have just got a prodct called clonex. we used to since we started taking clones, but this pot that weve got recently is a different clouolr and consistance. ive taken 7 clones so far with it an non of them rooted. we had friends that got the same product as use and there having the same problem. shit stuff. why change AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 1, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> everytime ive taken cutting for mr west they have taken, but we have just got a prodct called clonex. we used to since we started taking clones, but this pot that weve got recently is a different clouolr and consistance. ive taken 7 clones so far with it an non of them rooted. we had friends that got the same product as use and there having the same problem. shit stuff. why change AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


 im usin clonex aswel it worked for me maybe i got the old stuff who knows


----------



## rasclot (Feb 1, 2010)

heres a pic for u all is this for real


----------



## rasclot (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## "SICC" (Feb 1, 2010)

everything looks good mon!

good to kno most the clones rooted, thats a pretty good ratio, sorry to hear about the bad luck LGP with your clones, i do kno alot of people use and recommend the clonex


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2010)

rasclot said:


> heres a pic for u all is this for real


If thats real I'm the next King of England lol, so obviously photoshopped lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2010)

i took 6 cuts today i hope they take lol


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 1, 2010)

rosclot lemme ask u something my dude.. do u reuse your coco medium im runnin coco too and i read u can reuse it if u flush it out well after harvest ..do u have any experiance with this im about to do it and i dont want to fuck up


----------



## rasclot (Feb 3, 2010)

Solcyn26 said:


> rosclot lemme ask u something my dude.. do u reuse your coco medium im runnin coco too and i read u can reuse it if u flush it out well after harvest ..do u have any experiance with this im about to do it and i dont want to fuck up


 for the sake of a tenner u might aswel buy another bag thats wot i do

heres sum pics i took today at 3weeks n 6days in 12/12































































































il take sum pics with the light off on the weekend


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 3, 2010)

Stonking Ras stonking. Great work man. How do you keep churning out awesome grow after awesome grow? You can't put a foot wrong lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2010)

rasclot said:


> for the sake of a tenner u might aswel buy another bag thats wot i do
> 
> heres sum pics i took today at 3weeks n 6days in 12/12
> 
> ...



looking good there ras lol, proppa trich fest aint they lol


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 3, 2010)

Lookin great mon!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2010)

excellent rasc man really, they look real big for 3 weeks in flower another monster grow in a tiny cupboard. do you use any product in the beginning of flower? i tried bud blood but wasnt convinced it did a lot.


----------



## lordj (Feb 4, 2010)

Ras, ur gonna run out of ceiling!


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 4, 2010)

Looking great man... 
Everytime i take a peek they be looking great..


----------



## rasclot (Feb 4, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Stonking Ras stonking. Great work man. How do you keep churning out awesome grow after awesome grow? You can't put a foot wrong lol


 things couldn go any smoother at the mo i cant wait to try all these new strains im gonna be like a kid in a candy store lol


lordj said:


> Ras, ur gonna run out of ceiling!


 i hope i dont its gettin close tho they seem to have slowed down n started to fill out so hopefully it stays that way


grow4joe said:


> Looking great man...
> Everytime i take a peek they be looking great..


 cheers mate urs lookin good n all


----------



## rasclot (Feb 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> excellent rasc man really, they look real big for 3 weeks in flower another monster grow in a tiny cupboard. do you use any product in the beginning of flower? i tried bud blood but wasnt convinced it did a lot.


 no mate just a+b for veg
its coz i veged them for 5 weeks apart from the cheeses they went in at 2weeks in veg


SICC";3743995]Lookin great mon![/QUOTE]
cheers mon:joint:
[quote="mr west said:


> looking good there ras lol, proppa trich fest aint they lol


 yeah mate the kandykush has the most trichs at the mo im not gonna grow her the next grow shes too lanky for my liking


----------



## rasclot (Feb 4, 2010)

i put some pollen on the e cheese from soma nycd male only 1 side bud so hopefully if it works wel have cheisel exodus stylelol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2010)

new york city cheisel eh haha man i bet thats going to be the business i love to hear about new cheese crosses


----------



## rasclot (Feb 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> new york city cheisel eh haha man i bet thats going to be the business i love to hear about new cheese crosses


 yeah mate hopefully it works


----------



## rasclot (Feb 5, 2010)

oh yeah me n my mate have took the £200 gamble with bcseeds.com n sent cash! the way they want u to wrap the money is a mission but hopefully will get good results heres wot we ordered

*Product Description*JEDI 41% THC BUD - 10 Pack
ORDER ID: J41
*SELLING FAST and IN DEMAND. If you want yours for the 2010 spring season, ORDER TODAY or you'll miss out.*
Jedi 41% THC thrives in high altitudes, mostly because it handle the cold, but it's #1 reason it can withstand 140 km/hour winds 
This is it. The most powerful specimen of our new, insanely powerful line from the Danish Underground. At 41% THC - I hope you are sitting down! After the big fan leaves are trimmed away, it doesn't yield quite as much as Elephant or Euphoria, but its yield is still amazing and far above what you are used to.

You won't need to smoke very much of this strain because of it's insanely high THC. The medical community love it because you can't build up a tolerance to it. It's INTOLLERABLE, haha! Many chronic medical users smoke several grams every single day for decades and find themselves becoming tolerant to even White Widow very quickly - but not the JEDI 41%. If you can smoke a bowl of this stuff and then dial a phone or make a sandwich, you deserve a medal. Chances are, you'll need a wheelchair just to find the TV remote! But you won't know what the TV is for if you do, so don't even bother with the remote. You can't remember your name after 3 puffs of the Jedi. I forgot my own name just thinking about the last time I smoke it! Comprehend this reality, you will not. On the couch, the safest place for you is.

JEDI 41% THC BUD is a great indoor or outdoor plant that's it is very easy to grow for beginners. It usually sells out before it even reaches the catalogue, so if you're serious about obtaining it, I would suggest you act fast. We will remove this strain from the catalogue when supplies get low so previous orders are guaranteed to be filled. If you see it here, it's currently in stock, but for long never will it be.















*Plant height: *Medium, exactly a Medium Plant




*THC level %: *41%




*Flowering times: *47 Days




*Yield: *980-1020 g/m2




*Grows: *Indoors/Outdoors/Greenhouse




*Strain Genetics: *Proprietary Secret, Mostly Indica




*Grow Difficulty: *Very Easy




*Plant Odor: *Sweet, Hashy, slight fruit undertone




*Smoke Flavor: *Moderately Smooth and medium heavy sweetness Close Window 

hopefully they turn up+30 free seeds with the orderjavascript:popupWindow('http://bcseeds.com/popup_image.php?pID=140ℑ=0')


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2010)

kool, Id forgot u was gonna get this lol. How long ago did u send the dosh?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> kool, Id forgot u was gonna get this lol. How long ago did u send the dosh?


we only sent the money today coz last time the sale ran out the sales seem to only last a day so u have to wait for email for the sales last time they were reduced from £488 n wen the sale stoped they went up to £570 od we got them for £188 +£6.50 shippin costs hopefully they get here
this is wot u have to read n do to send cash its a mission lol
This order form must be used within 2 weeks​If you downloaded this order form more than 2 weeks ago, visit the website to get the
updated version as shipping address changes often.
Also refresh your browser or manually clear your cache.​DO NOT MAIL THIS PAGE​*YOU MUST READ ALL INSTRUCTIONS CAREFULLY TO PLACE AN ORDER WITH
US. THIS WILL ENSURE YOU GET YOUR ORDER QUICKLY AND SAFELY. DO
NOT MAIL YOUR INVOICE. Use the order form A or B below
We have two ways to make a purchase.​*​​​​(&#8220;Form A&#8221; and &#8220;Form B&#8221; on the following pages)​
*1. Computer Order &#8220;Form A&#8221;: (Recommended for your safty and security)​*​​​​Order
online by creating an account with your name and mailing address and then shop by adding products
to your shopping cart and then proceed to the checkout where you receive an order number. This​
order number is five digits long and is the safest way to make a purchase.​*2. Non Computer Order &#8220;Form B&#8221;:​*​​​​If you don&#8217;t want to give any information online, then you print
out our Non Computer Order Form (or if you do not have a printer, just write with a pen and paper)
CURRENCY: On the right side of the webpage,​
you can select your currency. (see fig. A)​1 USD = 1 CND
Currencies we accept:
Canadian (CND) - For orders within Canada Only
American Dollar (USD)
British Pound (GBP)
Australian Dollar (AUD)
Euro (Euro)​*Payment Methods We Accept:​*​Cash Only, no exceptions, ever. We have been in business for over
10 years and reliable because of this. Cash leaves no paper trail for your safety. If you don&#8217;t feel​
comfortable mailing cash that&#8217;s fine, we don&#8217;t want you to do anything your not comfortable doing. But​you have to shop elsewhere and hope for the best. Use your own judgement. Hopefully you trust us
because a friend already told you how reliable we are and that we have the best products available.
If you have a large order over 1500.00 please contact us before you mail your order.​Fig. A​DO NOT MAIL THIS PAGE​*Mailing Instructions: ---- READ CAREFULLY---​*Ship to us using regular mail. Only Canadians can ship to us using Xpresspost with tracking, but​​​​*DO NOT*​*
*request a signature, we will not sign for mail.​*All international orders​*​​​​(everyone but Canada) *MUST USE REGULAR MAIL*. Orders from outside Canada
cannot be sent to us with tracking as they all require a signature.
You must use Standard size Envelopes NOT THE SMALLER SIZED ENVELOPES. Standard size is the same
size as the envelopes you get for credit card statements. (There are many reasons why we do not accept the
smaller sized envelopes)​
*DO NOT​*​​​​USE PADDED BUBBLE BAG ENVELOPES. They can be searched.​
*STANDARD SIZE ENVELOPES​*​​​​or Birthday Card with it&#8217;s Envelope are only accepted. (Please try to avoid
Birthday Cards) Never, ever declare currency inside, it will be stopped by customs. Do not declare &#8220;documents
inside&#8221;. Regular mail in a standard sized envelope does not go through customs. Make it look like an everyday,
normal letter. It&#8217;s actually safer for you if you do not put a return address on the outside of the envelope, but​
only if you use the correct potsage and you properly filled out the Order Form. If your not 100% sure, place​your return address on the main envelope (top left corner), or inside on the blank pieces of paper.​****USE CORRECT POSTAGE***​*​​​​. If you are not mailing within Canada, your postage is a more​
expensive International Rate. Check your local post office or look online for your postal rates.​*IMPORTANT: To hide cash from being visible when held up to the light,​*​​​​Place Cash and your Order Form​
inside a page from a regular magazine, like cars (not a plant mag) or use a page from a local flyer or a dark​piece of paper.​​​​*You must fold the edges around them and tape it well. *Then use 2 blank pieces of paper
and fold them like how a credit card statement is folded and place your taped order form and and payment inside
and tape the payment to the blank paper so it never goes to the edge and is centered. This adds structure
to your envelope so it will pass through automated sorting machines easily, and it makes it look like a regular
piece of mail that is a few pages long. Be cafeful to keep the envelope fairly thin, not bulky from bad folding.​
When your finished, hold it up to the light and just blank paper should be visible inside. Try to avoid low qual​​​​ity
envelopes, if you main envelope is lower quality, tape all four corners and the seam where you lick it. You
should always do this anyways.​
*PREFERED:​*​​​​You can also simply just place cash and the order form in a smaller envelope, tape it well
everywhere, then wrap it in 2-3 sheets of blank paper, then place it inside a standard sized envelope. It is
possible to do this with 2 standard sized envelopes as well, just make sure all four corners are taped on the
inside envelope.​
*Shipping Regular Mail​*​​​​is very fast and safe. It&#8217;s actually faster than Express Mail. Regular mail does not go
through customs, so it&#8217;s the safest and fastest way to have your products shipped. No one opens regular sized
envelope&#8217;s, so regular mail is the safest and fastest way to send and recieve your order.​
DO NOT MAIL THIS PAGE​*NEVER PLACE TAPE DIRECTLY ON CURRENCY
NEVER FOLD BILLS OR YOUR SHIPPING LABEL​*DO NOT MAIL THIS PAGE​tape payment to center of blank pages
TAPE
TAPE
Cold and Hot
weather or
CHEAP tape can
FALL OFF. Use
PEN INK if you
do not have good
tape​Our genetics are all from British Columbia, but our warehouse is located in Ontario for faster global
shipping and safety. It&#8217;s much better for you if you recieve a letter from Ontario, not British Columbia, because
BC is famous for one thing  We have been doing this for over 10 years, and it is very stealthy for your privacy.
Never write the name of our website or full name of products anywhere. Never write personal comments
EVER. Email us if you have any questions, but read our FAQ before you email. You should never have to email
us and it is safer not to do so. Thank you for reading carefully, it is a bit much for a simple order, but we want
to make sure you get your order problem free, and reading for 5 minutes is the best way. We only want happy
customers, and we even offer a delivery guarantee so you can order stress free.
PROPER WAY TO LABEL YOUR ENVELOPE. You would be surprised how many people mess this up. Do not
write anything else on the envelope.​DO NOT MAIL THIS PAGE​Only use the shipping label below​Mail your order using our shipping label below. Just cut inside the dotted lines then use clear packing tape and adhere to
your regular STANDARD sized envelope. Make sure the label will not fall off. If you don&#8217;t have tape then PRINT NEATLY
EXACTLY AS SHOWN. Remember our shipping address changes often, so mail within 2 weeks. If you downloaded this
shipping label over 2 weeks ago, visit our website, clear your cache in your browser and download the latest version
(it may still be the same)​Use Our Shipping Label​T.S.
P.O. Box​​​​*1529 *STN. B
London, Ontario N6A 5M3
CANADA​
Cut inside dotted line​PLACE
Correct
Postage
Your Return Adress
(optional)​TS
P.O. Box​​​​*1529 *STN. B
London, Ontario N6A 5M3
CANADA​
Be 100% Certain our label is TAPED​WELL so it will not fall off. If your
worried, Print our mailing address
exactly as shown
(do not alter the format)
and PRINT NEATLY​Send us your mailing address computer printed (or written neatly below) on paper or a sticker label using Font
size 14 (same size as our shipping label). You must use the exact format as the example. Use the​*2 letter
abreviation*, not the full name of the state/province. This ensures computer mail sorting can read it properly.
Don&#8217;t forget to include your *Apartment Number *if you have one, and your *Country*. Do not send us those
stupid small stickers that are only meant for return labels.
Your Real Name
1234 Any Street Apt# 123
your city, state/province, Postal/Zip Code
Country​
YOUR SHIPPING ADDRESS​*(PLEASE USE A COMPUTER PRINTED RETURN LABEL IF YOU CAN)​*FORM A - MAIL THIS PAGE​​​​For Computer Orders​
*DO NOT WRITE ANY PERSONAL COMMENTS​*If you don&#8217;t have a printer, write your return address neatly. Use your real name, the post will not always deliver
mail with a fake name. IMPORTANT: Use the correct format as stated above.
WRITE YOUR ORDER NUMBER below. You get this 5 digit number when you order online during the​checkout process. If you can&#8217;t find this number email us.​*PREFERRED:​*​For even better security, do not mail this page, just include your printed return shipping label
and write your order number on a piece of paper.​
ORDER NUMBER:​Example
T.S.
P.O. Box 1529 STN. B
London, On N6A 5M3
CANADA​Cut inside dotted line
Cut inside dotted line​Send us your mailing address computer printed (or written neatly below) on paper or a sticker label using Font
size 14 (same size as our shipping label). You must use the exact format as the example. Use the​*2 letter
abreviation*, not the full name of the state/province. This ensures computer mail sorting can read it properly.
Don&#8217;t forget to include your *Apartment Number *if you have one, and your *Country*. Do not send us those
stupid small stickers that are only meant for return labels.
Your Real Name
1234 Any Street Apt# 123
your city, state/province, Postal/Zip Code
Country​
Quantity
ORDER ID​(ex CD HP)​
COST
YOUR SHIPPING ADDRESS​*(PLEASE USE A COMPUTER PRINTED RETURN LABEL IF YOU CAN)​*FORM B - MAIL THIS PAGE​​​​For Non Computer Orders​
*SHIPPING (PICK ONE)​*Regular Mail WORLDWIDE​​​​*(RECOMMENDED)*​*
*Canada with Tracking
Outside Canada with Tracking​*TOTAL ENCLOSED​*​​​​$​
*DO NOT WRITE ANY PERSONAL COMMENTS​DO NOT use full name
of Product​$1 USD = $1 CND​*$10
$20
$25​*CIRCLE ONE​*Example
T.S.
P.O. Box 1529 STN. B
London, Ontario N6A 5M3
CANADA​If you don&#8217;t have a printer, write your return address neatly. Use your real name, the post will not always deliver
mail with a fake name. IMPORTANT: Use the correct format as stated above.
Phone:
Email:​Cut inside dotted line
Cut inside dotted line​DO NOT MAIL THIS PAGE​CHECKLIST​I have carefully read all the order instructions because it is
important if I want everything to run smoothly. By following these
instructions exactly, I will have a successfull transaction.
I understand you care about providing outstanding customer
service and you will exceed my expectations if I take the time to
read everything before placing my order. If I am confused I will
read the online FAQ before emailing support because it&#8217;s in my
best interest to keep email use to a minimum. I will always have
a polite tone in my emails and realize you are trying to help me,
not out to get me.
I have included correct payment with shipping fees, my return
shipping label has my real name and I did not forget my
apartment number if I have one.
My payment is properly wraped/taped in a folded
magazine/envelope and not visible when held up to light. I have
also placed that inside 2-3 blank pieces of paper and it is not
bulky from bad folding. It looks like a regular STANDARD sized
letter which is a few pages long.
I have included the correct postage and understand that
international postage rates are higher than local rates. If I am​unsure of the postage, I will check at my local post office.​I realize it is safest to order online by using the order number
(&#8220;Form A&#8221 so that I do not send any written names of products
or product codes. It is even safer for me to not send the actual
printed &#8220;Form A&#8221;, I can just send my printed shipping label, and​my order number printed just below. If I am 100% sure I have​the correct postage, I do not need to place my return address on
the outside of the main envelope.​I understand delivery times do vary. You may confirm receipt of​my order in just a couple days, but it could take longer to come
back because post times vary. I will not blame you for slow
postal times as they are out of your control.​The most common mistakes people make is:
1. Forgetting to include their Apartment Number when they register online and also on
their return shipping label
2. Not using correct postage. If you do not use correct postage, your letter will be
returned to you if you have a return address on the outside of the envelope.
3. Forgetting to send us their Order Number.
4. Not Folding up the edges of the magazine and taping it with the payment inside.
5. Being impatient with the mail delivery times. We understand your eager to get
started, but please understand that the post times do vary, and they are out of our
control. Please don&#8217;t send us angry emails assuming we ripped you off. Most of these
angry email come on a Sunday night when the post does not deliver. We get some
really nasty violent threats, then these same people usually apologies on Tuesday
when their order arrives. But these emails are upsetting to us on a personal level
because we work so hard to get your order shipping with 24 hours of it arriving. So
please be kind.
Also keep in mind that the odd piece of mail just takes a week or two longer because it
can miss it&#8217;s connecting postal truck by a couple hours once or twice. So you have no
reason to email us unless it&#8217;s been 4-5 weeks since you mailed your letter. Normally
most orders are delivered much quicker than that, but we can&#8217;t do anything and
immediately send you free replacements if it is simply delayed. Please, sincerely don&#8217;t
yell at the people trying to help you. If something serious does go wrong, just be
honest with us and polite. We will most certainly help you, but we don&#8217;t like to help
angry people. Honesty will go far with us. If your going to take an angry tone with us
and accuse us of stealing from you because the mail is a day late, please don&#8217;t even
bother ordering from us. We don&#8217;t want to deal with you. Take your business
elsewhere. We have been around for over a decade because we are honest.
If you&#8217;re happy with our products and services, please don&#8217;t post online. We prefer
to stay under the radar, so just use word of mouth. If you had a problem with us, you​should at least give us the benefit of the doubt before bad mouthing us online.​Anyways, thank you for choosing us, we are certain your expectations will be​exceeded, because afterall, we do have the best genetics in the world.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2010)

uking ell, plenty many hoops. They r worse than the benifits agency lmao


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 5, 2010)

Fucking hell Ras, what a palava. I hope you get 'em. I used to work for an international courier company and they are right to tell you to hide the money coz you're not allowed to send cash abroad, its called non-negotiable items, you can't send sim cards or credit cards. Its to stop money laundering and tax evasion. I'm not sure i like that they change the shipping address all the time that sounds a bit dodgy.
They sound awesome, 41% thc!! i reckon you'll be taking cuts lmao


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 5, 2010)

41 % THC sounds bullshit to me...


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> excellent rasc man really, they look real big for 3 weeks in flower another monster grow in a tiny cupboard. do you use any product in the beginning of flower? i tried bud blood but wasnt convinced it did a lot.


 I don't change to bloom nutes until 2 weeks 12/12 coz IMHO they need grow nutes the most in those 2 weeks coz thats when they do most of their growing, all stretching n shit lol
Thats what i do anyway and the logic seems sound to me but there is probably a good reason not to do that lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 5, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Fucking hell Ras, what a palava. I hope you get 'em. I used to work for an international courier company and they are right to tell you to hide the money coz you're not allowed to send cash abroad, its called non-negotiable items, you can't send sim cards or credit cards. Its to stop money laundering and tax evasion. I'm not sure i like that they change the shipping address all the time that sounds a bit dodgy.
> They sound awesome, 41% thc!! i reckon you'll be taking cuts lmao


 ive heard alot of good things bout bcseeds.com im not gonna slag em off as of yet if they arrive with the free 30 il be happy n if they are as strong as they reckon than happy days
[QUOTE="SICC";3751490]41 % THC sounds bullshit to me...[/QUOTE]
it probly is bullshit the only way to find out is to try them thats if they get here lol


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 5, 2010)

haha yeah i was just saying cause im pretty sure the highest percentage of THC you can find it like 20 something, but im sure its still pretty high up there tho


----------



## rasclot (Feb 6, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3752568]haha yeah i was just saying cause im pretty sure the highest percentage of THC you can find it like 20 something, but im sure its still pretty high up there tho[/QUOTE]
im sure ur right mate
my mate tiked me an oz of pineapple all cured up from dam he wants £270 for it i know its a rip off but people n my mates down my way are payin £20 for 1.3 so il sort a few mates out at 1.5 n make my self a cheaper smoke il post sum pics of it wen camera charges it tastes so sweet


----------



## mammal (Feb 7, 2010)

i just had a reet good read through this entire thread ras, your last grow was amazing and this one looks like its coming on excellent too! hows that BLZ bud coming along?

+rep too obviously!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 7, 2010)

mammal said:


> i just had a reet good read through this entire thread ras, your last grow was amazing and this one looks like its coming on excellent too! hows that BLZ bud coming along?
> 
> +rep too obviously!


 thanx for da rep mams i remember wen i was on my first grow n joined up with riu i subbed to ur great grow n i never thought id be producein primo bud n here i am doin just that lol im gonna post sum pics up with the light off today to show u the trich production at 4weeks in 12/12 so look outras


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 7, 2010)

rasclot said:


> im sure ur right mate
> my mate tiked me an oz of pineapple all cured up from dam he wants £270 for it i know its a rip off but people n my mates down my way are payin £20 for 1.3 so il sort a few mates out at 1.5 n make my self a cheaper smoke il post sum pics of it wen camera charges it tastes so sweet


£20 for 1.3! damn.... thought it was bad round here... 
£20 for 2.0g's or £10 a gram... piss take... although there is a geezer shifting nice dry clean bluecheese or Armeggedon for £200 an OZ but he's propa unreliable..
Been putting golden nuggets his way and he don't even know it lol  he only answers to my mate and its me giving the cash! nob ed'


----------



## rasclot (Feb 7, 2010)

grow4joe said:


> £20 for 1.3! damn.... thought it was bad round here...
> £20 for 2.0g's or £10 a gram... piss take... although there is a geezer shifting nice dry clean bluecheese or Armeggedon for £200 an OZ but he's propa unreliable..
> Been putting golden nuggets his way and he don't even know it lol  he only answers to my mate and its me giving the cash! nob ed'


 yeah man its real bad down my way the sprayed shit has dissapeared n propa nice shit is everywhere at a price


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 7, 2010)

People see that as an advantage...If you don't want spray then you gunna have to pay for it innit.. 
I suppose anyting beat the spray s**t, still trying to avoid it round my way...made my mates lung collapse and he nearly died smoking that stuff..


----------



## rasclot (Feb 9, 2010)

i got my bubblebags 8 bag kit today along with loads of trim from a mate 
wen i got home i went thru all the trim takin out stalks n found bout half oz of bud that were left on sum stalk so thats gonna go in aswell were gonna do it 2mora cant wait for my first run of bubble hash pics 2mora


----------



## liljheazy (Feb 9, 2010)

rasclot said:


> i got my bubblebags 8 bag kit today along with loads of trim from a mate
> wen i got home i went thru all the trim takin out stalks n found bout half oz of bud that were left on sum stalk so thats gonna go in aswell were gonna do it 2mora cant wait for my first run of bubble hash pics 2mora


you lucky dog, your going to have some fire hash soon. if its not much can you post a couple pics of the process making it with the bubblebags, i def want to learn how to do it with the bags.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 9, 2010)

liljheazy said:


> you lucky dog, your going to have some fire hash soon. if its not much can you post a couple pics of the process making it with the bubblebags, i def want to learn how to do it with the bags.


 yeah mate i will its my first attempt at it should be easy enough


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2010)

hope your snapping some pics man!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hope your snapping some pics man!


 will do mate


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 10, 2010)

Have you done it yet? I've been thinking of getting some and i wanna know if its a hassle. I bin all my trim and i always think its such a waste. I remember your oil and that looked sweeeet!!! whats easier out of the 2 ways?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 10, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Have you done it yet? I've been thinking of getting some and i wanna know if its a hassle. I bin all my trim and i always think its such a waste. I remember your oil and that looked sweeeet!!! whats easier out of the 2 ways?


 i reckon oil is easier to make its a bit fidly with 1 gallon bags should of got the 5 gallons but so far so good we only managed to do 1 run still got 4-5 runs to do it was goin smoothly til we got to the 7th+8th bags it took ages for the water to come out!!!! apart from that im well pleased with the results probly got 3 grams from the first run if we got 4-5 runs left that could make it to 15g all in happy days il post the pics 2mora


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

aye i reckon oil is easier as you only need the tube and the gas but the bubble bags you need a power drill ice and its a lot bigger task all round. i just bought myself 2 kitchen bins this morning. was a bit hard to explain to the co workers i tell ya hahah

osc man save all that stuff there's allsorts of shit you can do with it. oil is by far the strongest form of weed i've smoked, puts you into next week high. im baking with cannabutter tonight!!

looking forward to the pics man!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i reckon oil is easier as you only need the tube and the gas but the bubble bags you need a power drill ice and its a lot bigger task all round. i just bought myself 2 kitchen bins this morning. was a bit hard to explain to the co workers i tell ya hahah
> 
> osc man save all that stuff there's allsorts of shit you can do with it. oil is by far the strongest form of weed i've smoked, puts you into next week high. im baking with cannabutter tonight!!
> 
> looking forward to the pics man!


 heres sum first run pics the next lot im gonna do 2mora i probly got about 6 runs so should have a nice selection in the end



































6th bag





last bag that took hours to drain











the 6-7th bag hash was smoked today strongest hash ive smoked yet!!!!
it tasted nice n gave u a rushy tingly feelin in ur head like wen ur comin up on base lol so far so good could of done with bigger bags tho
bring on 2mora for round 2 of bubble makin


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 11, 2010)

hell yeah man that shit looks soooo good   :


----------



## liljheazy (Feb 11, 2010)

dam it does look good how did you dry them?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

now thats the good stuff ! nice


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2010)

it looks like sand. Does it dry into powder or a lump?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2010)

it will go hard into a lump you probably got a square of small mesh with the bags, stick the stuff on the sheet n fold it over with some kitchen roll or bog roll wither side and give it a squeeze the towel should soak the moisture and leave the drying hash in the middle! speeds up the process and prsses it into a more manageable lump

wish i had some bubble to toke  squidgy hash and cannacookies for me tonight.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 11, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> it looks like sand. Does it dry into powder or a lump?


 i left it on cardboard for an hour than put it on the pressing screen n put the rollin pin on it n left it to dry over night wen it dryed it looked like bits of pollen slate its pretty tasty stuff im well happy with it should have a nice bit 2mora theres about half oz of bud in the next bag of trim happy days


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 11, 2010)

I've got a load of sticky latex gloves in the freezer, last time i rubbed all the goo off my saved gloves it was lovely and potent. The ones i got in there atm are jack flash, super silver haze and cheese, should be nice when i get round to it. I put them on and rub my hands together and all the frozen resin falls off onto a nonstick baking tray, i got about 2g last time


----------



## SL2 (Feb 11, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I've got a load of sticky latex gloves in the freezer, last time i rubbed all the goo off my saved gloves it was lovely and potent. The ones i got in there atm are jack flash, super silver haze and cheese, should be nice when i get round to it. I put them on and rub my hands together and all the frozen resin falls off onto a nonstick baking tray, i got about 2g last time


Damn that sounds good.....


----------



## fishindog (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Ras I havent been on for a really long time and I have to say everything is still lookin just as good if not better then last time I was on  good work man, I will be updating my grow here in the next day or two now that i finally am back on...im along for the ride, how tall were your plants when you put them into flower this time?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2010)

fishindog said:


> Hey Ras I havent been on for a really long time and I have to say everything is still lookin just as good if not better then last time I was on  good work man, I will be updating my grow here in the next day or two now that i finally am back on...im along for the ride, how tall were your plants when you put them into flower this time?


 welcome back mate i veged them for 5 weeks the tallest was about 14 inches tall lol the tallest now is near on 7 foot lol n thats the kandy kush ive never known a plant to grow that fast in flowerin
il check urs now


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2010)

today i got confirmation from bcseeds.com that they have recieved the £200 cash i sent in the post for the jedi41% +30 freebies we sent them £8 more coz it come to £192 n we only had £20 notes so hopefully we get more than £30 now we gotta wait to see if they arrive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2010)

sweeet baby jesus and the orphans thats a lot for beans Rasc.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweeet baby jesus and the orphans thats a lot for beans Rasc.


 i know mate its loads i got them on sale reduced from £580!!!but the jedi does sound good
their meant to be 47 days flowerin
so hopefully nice n quick growin +30 beans free n not the cheap ones either thats if they arrive
i used all the trim today so got a nice bit of bubble hash i done 5 runs with it here it is

























il enjoy smokin this cant wait


----------



## liljheazy (Feb 12, 2010)

dam how could something look so nasty but taste so good


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 12, 2010)

lol fa real, looks like a bunch of tasty turds


----------



## SL2 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats what I thought lol

Looks like the baby shit on the table... lol

Those 2 on the right you better smell...Where is the cat? lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 12, 2010)

They look like cat turds lol but they're cat turds i'd love to smoke lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2010)

rasclot said:


> i know mate its loads i got them on sale reduced from £580!!!but the jedi does sound good
> their meant to be 47 days flowerin
> so hopefully nice n quick growin +30 beans free n not the cheap ones either thats if they arrive
> i used all the trim today so got a nice bit of bubble hash i done 5 runs with it here it is
> ...


 tasty bird shit bump lol
the 20 micron bag is a joke u have to let it drain by drip dry n its been drip dryin for 8 hours now should get sum nice shit from it wen it drains out il post sum pics of that wen its done
heres a pic of it on the digi





















i love it


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats looks sooo good. That is just trichs, right? that is concentrated weed at its best mate. What trim did you use?


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks lovely ras, did u not get the free drying screen with ya bags?


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 12, 2010)

You wern't kidding Ras! 
nice one man,  looking at that makes me wanna hurry the f**k up and get a bubblesac already!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Thats looks sooo good. That is just trichs, right? that is concentrated weed at its best mate. What trim did you use?


 aparantly so mate all i know is its the strongest n best hash ive smoked yet!!!i used my mates blueberry trim there was about half oz of bud in there aswell


mr west said:


> Looks lovely ras, did u not get the free drying screen with ya bags?


 is that the white sheet??? i used that to get exess water out with a rollin pin after i let it dry for 8 hours
did u get the 8 bag kit???


----------



## mr west (Feb 12, 2010)

nah i only got a 5 bag kit but they send 1 with every order. I left mine dry over night in a warm space lol. I gotta make some more soon i promised a friend ill sort him with a lump next time i make it lol, jus saving up the qualtiy trim lol.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> nah i only got a 5 bag kit but they send 1 with every order. I left mine dry over night in a warm space lol. I gotta make some more soon i promised a friend ill sort him with a lump next time i make it lol, jus saving up the qualtiy trim lol.


 its sum strong stuff n it i just gave my brother sum n he said it made him feel sick after half lol


----------



## howak47 (Feb 12, 2010)

That hash looks like the shit man !!! Iam bout to order me sum bubble bags tryin to find a good place to get sum cheap ones do u know anywhere?


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 12, 2010)

yo rosclot hash looks great but to trully be hash u still have to oxidize the tricombs...all u do is take a lump and apply pressure play with it between your fingers like clay just keep bending folding if u need to heat it up alil so that its softer thats fine..u'll know when ur done when it turns black like the hash we are all used to...it makes the high alot more intense...good job tho i love my bubblebags


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 13, 2010)

that bubblehansh looks the bomb now that its dried out. i didnt wanna commemt on it earlier coz it looked that the reminants frm the rear end of a small dog lol. 

all i can say now is enjoy the smashing smoke. i fink its the best hash ive ever smoked


----------



## rasclot (Feb 13, 2010)

howak47 said:


> That hash looks like the shit man !!! Iam bout to order me sum bubble bags tryin to find a good place to get sum cheap ones do u know anywhere?


 i got mine off ebay mate heres the link http://cgi.ebay.com/1-GALLON-8-BAG-HERBAL-EXTRACTS-BUBBLE-HASH-ICE-BAGS-KIT_W0QQitemZ160403801458QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2558cfc572


Solcyn26 said:


> yo rosclot hash looks great but to trully be hash u still have to oxidize the tricombs...all u do is take a lump and apply pressure play with it between your fingers like clay just keep bending folding if u need to heat it up alil so that its softer thats fine..u'll know when ur done when it turns black like the hash we are all used to...it makes the high alot more intense...good job tho i love my bubblebags


 mate thanx for stoppin by but i aint got the patience for it to cure it l be gone by the end of the weekend lol


Lil ganja princess said:


> that bubblehansh looks the bomb now that its dried out. i didnt wanna commemt on it earlier coz it looked that the reminants frm the rear end of a small dog lol.
> 
> all i can say now is enjoy the smashing smoke. i fink its the best hash ive ever smoked


 heres sum more pics of bird shit from the 20 micron bag that took nearly 24hours to drain it better be worth the wait


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2010)

It looks a lot nicer when its dry lol
have you tasted the water? It would prolly get you wasted if you drank it but i doubt you'd wanna drink it lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 13, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> It looks a lot nicer when its dry lol
> have you tasted the water? It would prolly get you wasted if you drank it but i doubt you'd wanna drink it lol


 yeah i had a bit my mate was makin tea out of it we was dippin rich teas in it tasted quite nice he had 2 cups n it blew his head off hes always on xbox live n that night there was no show lol he said he didnt get of the sofa all night lol
i dont like eating or drinkin weed coz 1 time i made sum hash cakes n put an oz of clean hash in it i cut it up into 8 slices n 1 night me n my mate decided to eat sum we thought we better eat half a slice each
FUCKIN HELL!!!!!
wot a buzz never again it was good for the first 6 hours felt like i was comin up on class A never laughed so much lol n it got stronger n stronger in the end full blown jungle fever lol


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2010)

I went raving on eating an 8th of resin years ago lol was a mental night

Amnesia at the eclipse coventry lol never forget that night, spangled


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't really like eating either coz its hard to know how much to eat without going insane. I've done it a couple of times and one time (at bandcamp) me and a mate ate half an 8th of pale slate each and i was seeing patterns on the carpet and getting traces then my hearing was echoing, is was almost like acid


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2010)

damn thast some tasty looking turd hahahaha i cant wait im so close to having some trim. 

eating dope is so much harder to measure. ive had several episodes with it. well mental dreams and waking up stoned is a funny experience


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn thast some tasty looking turd hahahaha i cant wait im so close to having some trim.
> 
> eating dope is so much harder to measure. ive had several episodes with it. well mental dreams and waking up stoned is a funny experience


 il take sum pics with the light off 
i aint posted any pics of the jungle for a while


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

rasclot said:


> il take sum pics with the light off
> i aint posted any pics of the jungle for a while


Cant wait to see them ras....


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn thast some tasty looking turd hahahaha i cant wait im so close to having some trim.
> 
> eating dope is so much harder to measure. ive had several episodes with it. well mental dreams and waking up stoned is a funny experience



I wake up stoned every day lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

heres sum pics for ya first of sharksbreath















cheese










kandykush





cheese










kandykush





blzbud





kandykush





blzbud





creamcaramel










cheeses















all of em chillin




















heres my mutant clone lol



















my air pots for next grow


----------



## mammal (Feb 14, 2010)

rasclot said:


>


very nice pics! what the fuck are these tho, looks like something the missus got you for valentines night?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 14, 2010)

just looking at this pic, i looks like its lost the lasorated leves at the top. im have this happen to ma one of the blueberry's. just wondered ive i was rite?


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 14, 2010)

Looking good man


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

mammal said:


> very nice pics! what the fuck are these tho, looks like something the missus got you for valentines night?


 lol no mate its the future of pots check this link out http://www.airpotgarden.com/store/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=display&ref=airpotworks

im gonna do a side by side grow with the same cuttins n same nutes


Lil ganja princess said:


> just looking at this pic, i looks like its lost the lasorated leves at the top. im have this happen to ma one of the blueberry's. just wondered ive i was rite?


 yeah i noticed them dunno wot causes that


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 14, 2010)

mayb its the sign of a wonderful smoke


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> mayb its the sign of a wonderful smoke


 fingers crossed eh


----------



## mammal (Feb 14, 2010)

rasclot said:


> fingers crossed eh


my bluecheese did that towards the end, and she turned out real nice


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 14, 2010)

that looks fucking scrumptious. was that a sativa or an indica. and Rasclot is that one a sat or an indi?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 14, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> that looks fucking scrumptious. was that a sativa or an indica. and Rasclot is that one a sat or an indi?


 i think thats the e cheese lol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 14, 2010)

*"Beautiful" ras...*


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 14, 2010)

hell yeah, looks great as always


----------



## Solcyn26 (Feb 14, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> just looking at this pic, i looks like its lost the lasorated leves at the top. im have this happen to ma one of the blueberry's. just wondered ive i was rite?[/QUOTE
> 
> how are ur fan leaves on the blueberry..sometimes if u lose enough foilage due to desease or pruning your buds will start to grow straight leaves inbetween the budsites up top..it looks like that to me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2010)

buds after buds after more buds, looks fandabbydozy rasc! 

mutant clone is freaky ive seen funny leaves after you clone but not like them lol

airpot revolution claims another!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 15, 2010)

Mine did that that and i read it was high heat/too close to the light. it said they do it to disperse heat. How close is your bulb? I don't think you can cure it but you can stop it. hope that helps. Don't take my word for it though coz i hate giving advice coz if i get it wrong i could make things worse lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 15, 2010)

they seem fine to me lpg has got alot of round leaf growin on her blueberry


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 15, 2010)

but its the only one thats doing it. im starting to think it has summit to do with a pheno type


----------



## rasclot (Feb 15, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> but its the only one thats doing it. im starting to think it has summit to do with a pheno type


 yeah i think that n all my mate grew 36 blueberry plants n there was 3 diferent phenos there was little stocky plants with not much leaf n there was sum big ones with round leafs growin out of the top


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Feb 15, 2010)

well im growing 2 blueberry an there both different


----------



## lordj (Feb 15, 2010)

Ras, looks like you trimmed off the lower leaves on your plants... before or after flowering? Just started some Blueberry and Mango 1n Coco; they're lookin' good so far!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 15, 2010)

lordj said:


> Ras, looks like you trimmed off the lower leaves on your plants... before or after flowering? Just started some Blueberry and Mango 1n Coco; they're lookin' good so far!


 powdery mildew problem!!!!!!!!!!!
i noticed it on a few leaves so i pulled them leaves off need sum help westy ive put another fan on n got the heating on dunno if that will help!!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 15, 2010)

Take a look at this man, hope it helps

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/how-grow-marijuana/72170-how-do-i-recognize-control-prevent-powdery-mildew.html


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 15, 2010)

n heres my kandy kush the lanky bitch shes on the left standin of the floor ive had to raise the others up to try n get an even canopy











My kand y is about a four footer.... seven weeks in flower....
I thought it was funny that the kandy just streches above all the other strains....
Wish i would have known that earlier ...i would have topped her....
She ruined my whole cannopy but i think she my favorite....
You going a full 11weeks with it......???











its on the left like yours....


----------



## fishindog (Feb 15, 2010)

Ras man looking great...I am very interested in those air pots, i have never seen anything like that, what are they supposed to do? just let the plant breathe a little more?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 16, 2010)

323cheezy said:


> n heres my kandy kush the lanky bitch shes on the left standin of the floor ive had to raise the others up to try n get an even canopy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mate the kandy is a frankenstein ive never known a plant to stretch so much im not gonna grow her next time shes too tall for my liking welcome on board mate


SICC";3793014]Take a look at this man said:


> Ras man looking great...I am very interested in those air pots, i have never seen anything like that, what are they supposed to do? just let the plant breathe a little more?


 yeah ur right mate the better the roots can breath the better the plant


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 16, 2010)

rasclot said:


> mate the kandy is a frankenstein ive never known a plant to stretch so much im not gonna grow her next time shes too tall for my liking welcome on board mate


That kandy is the type of plant you can just veg for a month and get like 30 clones off her.....
She didnt really strech until the 5th to 6th week...sneaky stretcher she is.....
I have about 30 side branches coming from her.... most are about 1 to 2 ft long....just the side branches....

Its my third grow too rascal!!!


----------



## fishindog (Feb 16, 2010)

rasclot said:


> yeah ur right mate the better the roots can breath the better the plant


Cool cool...ya i cant wait to see how those work, maybe the roots will grow out of it all crazy and look all cool


----------



## lordj (Feb 17, 2010)

Started a Grow Journal on growing Blueberry and Mango in Coco. Thanks to Ras for all the info; it really helped.

www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303691-blueberry-mango-coco.html


----------



## bender420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice man, I am scared of growing the Kandy Kush x Skunk due to its lanky effect, really good to know it is your fav. I am very curious to see the final product and read your report.


----------



## norcalikilla (Feb 17, 2010)

hey ras just out of curiosity, why didnt you put the cfls below like the last grow?


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2010)

good question why?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> good question why?


 ive put it in the under growth a few days ago i only got 1 at the mo im usin the other1 in the veg box
the reason i didn put it in there straight away was coz the canopy was too thick
ive done alot of prunnin today due to pm i had all the plants out checked them all over n put them back
please dont come back pm please


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2010)

Are you getting things under control?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

seems every man an his dog has got bloody PM. touch my wood ive not seen any but then again i had more than my fair share of mould...


----------



## rasclot (Feb 18, 2010)

SICC";3802891]Are you getting things under control?[/QUOTE]
hopefully mate il check wen the lights come onbongsmilie
[quote="Don Gin and Ton said:


> seems every man an his dog has got bloody PM. touch my wood ive not seen any but then again i had more than my fair share of mould...


 i hope u dont get it either mate its not nice to see wen u look at ur babies
hopefully ive got rid of it


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

I dunt wanna piss on ya chips but i dont think its as easy as that to rid yaself of pm, Ive been batteling it since b4 christmas and its still showing me its still here ill jus keep pruning and sprayng and hope the weather turns for us


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

one thing after another in the game mildew mould mites im seeing a pattern here and its M words....


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

Mother fuckers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

hahaha you guys seen the iam a mutherfucker bus fight ?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 18, 2010)

mr west said:


> Mother fuckers


 surely mold an fungus n that only breed in high humidity so if u lower the humidity by half its got no moistire to breed in i think lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 18, 2010)

rasclot said:


> surely mold an fungus n that only breed in high humidity so if u lower the humidity by half its got no moistire to breed in i think lol


 if i cant get rid completely surley i can minimize it 
*Environmental control:* 
Improving growroom conditions is an excellent way to passively prevent and minimize damage by powdery mildew. 

Monitor humidity levels. A quality humidity gauge should be used to monitor day and night r.h levels. Avoid prolonged high humidity levels: 50-60% r.h is ideal. Humidity must be kept below 70% during the night; levels over 80% will guarantee infection within 48 hrs. 

Ventilation. Constant air movement inhibits mildew, and lowers humidity. Use oscillating fans on all sides of a garden to circulate the air. Ventilate air out of the grow room periodically during the night cycle to reduce humidity from irrigation and transpiration. 

Note: Once mildew is established, oscillating fans may actually spread spores throughout the garden. Stop fans, treat infected areas, and then resume airflow. 

Heat night air. Warm air holds more moisture than colder air. Heat helps dry the air and lower humidity during the night cycle. Heat the room at night and exhaust the room periodically to remove this warm/moist air.


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2010)

jus watched it lmao, think the guy thought he could push that old guy around but hahah thatll teach him.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2010)

the resulting blambulance motivaTIONAl picture had me creased!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the resulting blambulance motivaTIONAl picture had me creased!


 lol he got smashed that wil teach him lol
today the babies got their first bit of pk at 6 weeks in 12/12 bring on the swell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2010)

let there be BUD!!!

yeah i bet he cant show his face round his yard for folks laughing. mug


----------



## rasclot (Feb 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> let there be BUD!!!
> 
> yeah i bet he cant show his face round his yard for folks laughing. mug


 let there be bud sounds good

he wont say boo to a cat after that lol


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 19, 2010)

Them looking swell Ras man  hope you can sort out the mildew problem..


----------



## rasclot (Feb 20, 2010)

pm problem virtualy gone got a big fan in there n heatin on flat out in the bedroom 
i must of cought it at the right time 
heres sum pics of em at 6weeks n 2days in 12/12
cheese




















cream caramel










blzbud










kandykush










all chillin
















heres my cuttins
this blz is gonna be a bush











heres sum armageddon i got from my mate i managed to get him to do me a 1/4 so happy days





ras


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 20, 2010)

a little late in the day but subbed. see all the usual suspects are here


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> jus watched it lmao, think the guy thought he could push that old guy around but hahah thatll teach him.


holy shit I just watched that, it was amazing.


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2010)

rasclot said:


> pm problem virtualy gone got a big fan in there n heatin on flat out in the bedroom
> i must of cought it at the right time
> heres sum pics of em at 6weeks n 2days in 12/12
> cheese
> ...





las fingerez said:


> a little late in the day but subbed. see all the usual suspects are here


yeah the hardcore are all here and sum hangers on like me lol gotta bump the buddage rasclot excellent work as ever, u must be standing on tippy toes on the shoulders of giants lol


----------



## natures medicine (Feb 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah the hardcore are all here and sum hangers on like me lol gotta bump the buddage rasclot excellent work as ever, u must be standing on tippy toes on the shoulders of giants lol


 Looks great Ras good investment on the Jedi smoked some of that a few weeks ago unbelieveable high like the article said makes u forget what u were sayin lol. Quick question for u I have a bubblegum kush and a bubba kush about to flower in a 2 foot by 4 foot by 7 foot high closet the bubblegum kush is about 22 inches tall by 25 inches wide the bubba kush is 25 inches tall by 20 inches wide I know there gonna get huge in that space would i be over doing it by putting a few more smaller plants in thier with them ? Using a 400 watt hps thanks for the advice nice lookin grow


----------



## mr west (Feb 21, 2010)

u coulkd squeeze more in but that will reduce the amount the rest will give u will be tight for space in a few weeks anyway, what are u doing for ventilation? cuz wen they start budding ur gonna need air flow even more to stop bud rot or mildew wich will build up in the longer dark time.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> yeah the hardcore are all here and sum hangers on like me lol gotta bump the buddage rasclot excellent work as ever, u must be standing on tippy toes on the shoulders of giants lol


 cheers fo da bump mate yeah i gotta stand on a stool to see the canopy lol
id put them in flowerin now nm if they gonna stretch like the kk than u gonna have ur work cut out coz my kk reached for the stars wen i switched to 12/12 a bit of bondage n pinchin n bendin over ul have to do keep us posted


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 21, 2010)

Lookin good as always mon 

tasty


----------



## natures medicine (Feb 21, 2010)

rasclot said:


> cheers fo da bump mate yeah i gotta stand on a stool to see the canopy lol
> id put them in flowerin now nm if they gonna stretch like the kk than u gonna have ur work cut out coz my kk reached for the stars wen i switched to 12/12 a bit of bondage n pinchin n bendin over ul have to do keep us posted


 Thanks for the advice Mr. West and Ras I think I'll just leave the two in thier might try and add 1 of the pure kush I have see what happens I have a 435 cfm vortek exaust fan thats pullin air thru the light and then thru my carbon filter have it vented thru the flower room into the veg room then pullin the fresh air out of the other room if that makes sense to you lol. I might have to get a speed controller to bring it down a bit that fan is pretty powerful still working it out might have it come on for 15 minutes then off for 15 then back on again does that sound right . Again thanks for ur help and as soon as I learn how to post pictures on here I'll show u my progress. I'm growing in foxfarms ocean forest with foxfarms light warrior did'nt use any nutes for veg because the soil has plenty in it planned on using flora nova bloom 4-8-7 for the flowering its a 1 part formula should i use it every watering or every other watering ? and will that be enough nutes or should i get someting else to add to it ? Again thanks for any advice u can give me? I better go get ready now my buddys fighting tonite at soboba casino take care.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 22, 2010)

natures medicine said:


> Thanks for the advice Mr. West and Ras I think I'll just leave the two in thier might try and add 1 of the pure kush I have see what happens I have a 435 cfm vortek exaust fan thats pullin air thru the light and then thru my carbon filter have it vented thru the flower room into the veg room then pullin the fresh air out of the other room if that makes sense to you lol. I might have to get a speed controller to bring it down a bit that fan is pretty powerful still working it out might have it come on for 15 minutes then off for 15 then back on again does that sound right . Again thanks for ur help and as soon as I learn how to post pictures on here I'll show u my progress. I'm growing in foxfarms ocean forest with foxfarms light warrior did'nt use any nutes for veg because the soil has plenty in it planned on using flora nova bloom 4-8-7 for the flowering its a 1 part formula should i use it every watering or every other watering ? and will that be enough nutes or should i get someting else to add to it ? Again thanks for any advice u can give me? I better go get ready now my buddys fighting tonite at soboba casino take care.


 id get some pk 13/14 for the last 3weeks of flowerin feed it for 1 week 3weeks before harvest it does wonders mate keep us posted on ur grow


----------



## rasclot (Feb 22, 2010)

heres my ugly sharksbreath wot do u lot think?
















side bud











look at the top of her lol


----------



## liljheazy (Feb 22, 2010)

now thats a freak of nature


----------



## rasclot (Feb 22, 2010)

rasclot said:


> heres my ugly sharksbreath wot do u lot think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bump for the new page


liljheazy said:


> now thats a freak of nature


 its aint no oil painting lol
but u never know she might be the bomb to smoke time wil tell


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 22, 2010)

that is a funny looking thing init Ras. It looks ready to me mate, chop it lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 23, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> that is a funny looking thing init Ras. It looks ready to me mate, chop it lol


 yeah it looks ready to me aswell mate not really sure about cuttin her down tho coz they reckon its a 10 week flowererwot does every1 else think?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

How long in flower Ras?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2010)

ugly but ready ! fetch the blade. wish mine were that ready


----------



## rasclot (Feb 23, 2010)

SL2 said:


> How long in flower Ras?


 6 weeks n 4days mate


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ugly but ready ! fetch the blade. wish mine were that ready


 il check the trichs in a min


----------



## lordj (Feb 23, 2010)

She looks weird... did ya top her at some point?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 23, 2010)

lordj said:


> She looks weird... did ya top her at some point?


 no mate that is her in her natural uglyness


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 23, 2010)

Chop the fucker Ras!! i can't see it growing anymore than that. How does it smell?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 23, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Chop the fucker Ras!! i can't see it growing anymore than that. How does it smell?


 shes down!!
made sum room for the cheeses to fill out for the next 2 weeks
got a lil 1 skin of finger hash of her tasted nice il post sum pics wen battery charges


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey ras

Just read through the first grow, all 39 pages, eyes are stinging like fuck but it was like a good book, couldnt stop readin. 
your clones looked propper fucked up at the begining, but just kept gettin better and better with ever pic after... dont know how u managed to leave em for 2 week to go Jamaica, i would of been tempted to stay home and keep my eye on them, but lucky ur mate did a good job.

Totally amazed at how fat they grew... 25Oz, NICE!!!

Will be back to read the next grow when my eyes have stopped watering.

Nice Work

Peace


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

rasclot said:


> no mate that is her in her natural uglyness


U crack me up Ras lmao 

How did the trichs look?

Cant wait for pics dying of curiosity


----------



## rasclot (Feb 23, 2010)

SM4RT3 said:


> Hey ras
> 
> Just read through the first grow, all 39 pages, eyes are stinging like fuck but it was like a good book, couldnt stop readin.
> your clones looked propper fucked up at the begining, but just kept gettin better and better with ever pic after... dont know how u managed to leave em for 2 week to go Jamaica, i would of been tempted to stay home and keep my eye on them, but lucky ur mate did a good job.
> ...


 thanx mate take a seat for the up n comin


SL2 said:


> U crack me up Ras lmao
> 
> How did the trichs look?
> 
> Cant wait for pics dying of curiosity


 the trichs were 90% cloudy all the pistils were amber n not alot of bud she was a waste of space 
well she werent coz im still gonna smoke that ugly bitch heres the pic with it all trimed up



































check the head out on her she was 1 ugly bitch lol






heres my cuttins this is my wonderfuly mutated blz bud all pinned down in her air pot i didnt top her she grew like that




















heres the flowerin room with out the sb




















sum cola shots

























happy grown


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

"she was a waste of space 
well she werent coz im still gonna smoke that ugly bitch"

I think we be brothers from another mother...

She is a lot better than I thought. You may be wishing you cloned that mofo...lol 

Ras ras ras, man, super nice all the way through, great pics as well. love your lighting and the flower room. Just lock me in and throw away the key!!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

And them damn air pot looks like something out of the 70's 

where is my lava light? lol


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 23, 2010)

She still looks good, roll some blunts with her 

+REP


----------



## fishindog (Feb 23, 2010)

Ras man im lovin how things look....especially that air pot, i cant wait to see how that thing works....congrats man


----------



## zgr812 (Feb 24, 2010)

Must subscribe to see how this ends up! Great job!!


----------



## Sealion (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks good, I'm going to try to read through this one very soon


----------



## natures medicine (Feb 24, 2010)

Sealion said:


> Looks good, I'm going to try to read through this one very soon


 Still lookin good Ras let me Know how that air pot works does look funny tho reminds me of something MadMax would use in the thunderdome lol . talk to you later bro hows that sharksbreathe taste ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2010)

cracking stuff rasclot fella nice towering buds.

cant wait to see what your airpot lst monster is going to be like!


----------



## mr west (Feb 24, 2010)

rasclot said:


> thanx mate take a seat for the up n comin
> 
> the trichs were 90% cloudy all the pistils were amber n not alot of bud she was a waste of space
> well she werent coz im still gonna smoke that ugly bitch heres the pic with it all trimed up
> ...


u got me slavering all over my self ras top marks. Green thumb award to u mate lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 24, 2010)

SL2 said:


> "she was a waste of space
> well she werent coz im still gonna smoke that ugly bitch"
> 
> I think we be brothers from another mother...
> ...


 mate i got 2 cuts from her i gave 1 to a mate n the other1 is in this pic bottom left shes an ugly cuttin i probly gonna give that to my other mate to grow her into a tree to see wot happens then she might grow better with some1 elses effort







SICC";3827484]She still looks good said:


> Ras man im lovin how things look....especially that air pot, i cant wait to see how that thing works....congrats man


 yeah mate i cant wait either


zgr812 said:


> Must subscribe to see how this ends up! Great job!!


 welcome mate ur seat is here


Sealion said:


> Looks good, I'm going to try to read through this one very soon


 good to have more peeps in here take a seat mate


natures medicine said:


> Still lookin good Ras let me Know how that air pot works does look funny tho reminds me of something MadMax would use in the thunderdome lol . talk to you later bro hows that sharksbreathe taste ?


 dunno yet mate but the finger hash i got of her was tasty


Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking stuff rasclot fella nice towering buds.
> 
> cant wait to see what your airpot lst monster is going to be like!


 cheers don i cant wait for the big chop not long now


mr west said:


> u got me slavering all over my self ras top marks. Green thumb award to u mate lol


 the pm is still there but not gettin any better or worse so hopefully i can keep it at a low till harvest day


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

the flower room looks pukka mate. good 2 c the airpot and ur vegging the little beaut in there 2 get the full potential

edit - vegging from early days like


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 24, 2010)

AYO just wanted to come by and say those new pots/containers look promising. 

Don grew some beasts in one of those.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 24, 2010)

w1ckedchowda said:


> AYO just wanted to come by and say those new pots/containers look promising.
> 
> Don grew some beasts in one of those.


 yeah mate don inspired me to try em


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Feb 24, 2010)

noiceee I might check these out when I get new mums sometime whenever lawl


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

rasclot said:


> yeah mate don inspired me to try em


easy mate, don said that he got the idea of airpots from you but you said he inspired u. pmsl just wondered who heard of these babys first. cheers bro


----------



## rasclot (Feb 24, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> easy mate, don said that he got the idea of airpots from you but you said he inspired u. pmsl just wondered who heard of these babys first. cheers bro


 not me mate i see them on dons grow lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 24, 2010)

lol no bother mate, what's that size? 10L? i have 5x 7.5L and one 10L. using 2x 7.5L at the mo but i think everything else is going in airpots from now on


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Airpots look awesome, will be gettin 5 for my next grow... might add some of the "Bondage" gear ive accumalated, would go well with the style of pots, make my grow a Cannabis dungeon, few whips n chains lol


Rascolt... Finally cought up with the remainder of the pages, you have green fingers for sure mate... lovin ur thread... shame about given over half away, but when u can pay ur debts with green, n not the paper green, u cant complain... wonder if Eon will accept some bud for payment lol


----------



## grow4joe (Feb 25, 2010)

Great abundance of bud porn Ras man! 
Nive avatar by the way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

rasclot said:


> not me mate i see them on dons grow lol


hmmm maybe it was oscar oscar im easily confused......


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2010)

Nope it wasn't me. i got autopots
I reckon that SB is a bad pheno coz if you can't get it to churn out a huge pile o bud then no fucker can lol
What is that green plug thingy on the side of the airpot?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2010)

well im fooked if i know then haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 25, 2010)

I reckon it was you Don 
or maybe snowwhite now i'm confused FFS


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 25, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well im fooked if i know then haha


pmsl @ don hehehehe


----------



## rasclot (Feb 25, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Nope it wasn't me. i got autopots
> I reckon that SB is a bad pheno coz if you can't get it to churn out a huge pile o bud then no fucker can lol
> What is that green plug thingy on the side of the airpot?


its wot holds it together it comes flat packed
yeah she was a shit pheno but i got 3 out of 4 that are the bomb from wot i can see n e way cant wait for the chop


----------



## eager apprentice (Feb 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> I went raving on eating an 8th of resin years ago lol was a mental night
> 
> Amnesia at the eclipse coventry lol never forget that night, spangled


 
The eclipse - blimey that brings back a few memories, Slipmat or Carl Cox was it!


----------



## natures medicine (Feb 25, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> The eclipse - blimey that brings back a few memories, Slipmat or Carl Cox was it!


 heres a picture of my bubblegum kush and 98 pre bubba there about 38 days into veg in this picture gonna switch to 12/12 in a few days wanted to take some more clones first what do u think


----------



## rasclot (Feb 25, 2010)

natures medicine said:


> heres a picture of my bubblegum kush and 98 pre bubba there about 38 days into veg in this picture gonna switch to 12/12 in a few days wanted to take some more clones first what do u think


 pic a bit small but yeah take sum mate from the bottom growth


----------



## natures medicine (Feb 25, 2010)

rasclot said:


> pic a bit small but yeah take sum mate from the bottom growth


 https://www.rollitup.org/members/natures-medicine-albums-400-watt-hps-bubblegum-kush-pre-98-bubba-pure-kush-connie-chung-dogshit-picture111252-099.jpgthis is what they looked like when i got them 38 days ago there about two foot tall now and two foot wide


----------



## mr west (Feb 25, 2010)

puff puff passing through >>>>>>


----------



## rasclot (Feb 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> puff puff passing through >>>>>>


 guess wot ????????????????????????????????????????????????????

jedi 41% are here im goin 2 pick em up in a min happy days we didn loose out the £200 we sent cash in da post


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

rasclot said:


> guess wot ????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> jedi 41% are here im goin 2 pick em up in a min happy days we didn loose out the £200 we sent cash in da post



Fuckin nice one mate, they better be gold plated with special rooting compound for that price lol. Will u do a seperate jurnal?


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

rasclot said:


> guess wot ????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> jedi 41% are here im goin 2 pick em up in a min happy days we didn loose out the £200 we sent cash in da post



Fuckin nice one mate, they better be gold plated with special rooting compound for that price lol. Will u do a seperate jurnal?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> Fuckin nice one mate, they better be gold plated with special rooting compound for that price lol. Will u do a seperate jurnal?


 lol it worked out alright mate we got 20 free seeds all in we got 30 jedi wot a result eh
their suposed to be a 6 week flowerin strain aswell
it works out at £6.60 per bean
as for growin them im gonna germ a couple for the next grow for a sample run only gonna veg em for a week or so il post up a pic of em wen battery charges they came in 2 lil glass containers 15 in each with sum rice in em they all look like healthy beans cant wait to see wot they come out like if their n e good itl b interstin to breed jedi wid da cheese wot do ya reckon


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

super fast potant cheese, urll need all ya midichlorians to shmoke it lol


----------



## rasclot (Feb 26, 2010)

mr west said:


> super fast potant cheese, urll need all ya midichlorians to shmoke it lol


 oh yeah their gonna be grown with the cream caramel n blz bud in the next run


----------



## fishindog (Feb 26, 2010)

im excitied for the jedi ras


----------



## W Dragon (Feb 26, 2010)

just thought i'd poke my head in mate looking forward to seeing the jedi grow £6 a bean works out pretty cheap mate so with all the freebies you done alright


----------



## rasclot (Feb 26, 2010)

W Dragon said:


> just thought i'd poke my head in mate looking forward to seeing the jedi grow £6 a bean works out pretty cheap mate so with all the freebies you done alright


 here they are 










gonna germ a couple in a min 1 for me n 1 for a mate as a trail run


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

They look nice and fat and stripey lol, they all the same strain?


----------



## mammal (Feb 26, 2010)

aye those are some healthy lookin beans right there.


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 26, 2010)

The proof is in the pudding or something like that lol
The beans look good and healthy mate. If they are half as good as the marketing suggests they will be the nuts


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2010)

i like those lil seed holders


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2010)

like the rice to keep the moisture out lol.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> They look nice and fat and stripey lol, they all the same strain?


 yeah their all jedi was only expectin 10
lets see wot happens in the test run
is it gonna flower in 6 weeks?
is it gonna grow bigger buds?
is it gonna be strong?
the only way to find out is to grow the lil bitches than every1 will know


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope all those questions will answered yes the only one i doubt is the 6 week flower time. People probably doubted skunk#1 years ago until they tried it and we still rave about it (cheese). I admire your guts to send that amount of cash through the post and having the faith that peeps you don't know to send you the beans. you've got the balls to try something new and i for one salute you for it.

I've waked and baked with 11 week cheese so i've writen today off lol i shouldn't have coz i've shit loads to do ffs


----------



## rasclot (Feb 27, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> I hope all those questions will answered yes the only one i doubt is the 6 week flower time. People probably doubted skunk#1 years ago until they tried it and we still rave about it (cheese). I admire your guts to send that amount of cash through the post and having the faith that peeps you don't know to send you the beans. you've got the balls to try something new and i for one salute you for it.
> 
> I've waked and baked with 11 week cheese so i've writen today off lol i shouldn't have coz i've shit loads to do ffs


 mate i cant wait to shmoke sum cheese the smell has over powered everythin in my closet n the blz bud stinks my bedroom out in veg
im cuttin the cheeses down at 9 weeks wots that like?


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2010)

Sixty six days is my preferd cheese chop time but itll be good wen ever u take it after 8 weeks lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 27, 2010)

cut my last bluecheese at 9, 10, and 11 weeks. funny enough i've only got the 11 weeks left coz its so strong. i like 9 weeks best


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 27, 2010)

I let some e cheese go to 11 weeks and its like sleeping pills lol


----------



## SM4RT3 (Feb 27, 2010)

rasclot said:


> guess wot ????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> jedi 41% are here im goin 2 pick em up in a min happy days we didn loose out the £200 we sent cash in da post


Hey Ras... Glad your Jedi came through mate, fair play for sending £200 in the post, dont think i could of done it... now u just need to get em poppin n let the grow commence, i want a smoke report lol


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah im wanting to see how these "41%" jedi's turn out, best of luck mon!


----------



## jasper2478 (Feb 27, 2010)

ill be watching im wanting to see the jedi i always over looked the jedi in all my purchases from bcseeds....how long did it take for them to reach u?There freebies really compensate the price....Has the taproot broke out yet?Ill bet its going to be straight dankness....
glad im not the only one on here with some of there infamouse strains... im just waiting for all my strains to finish ....if i like the outcome im biting the bait and getting the infinty...lol. i dont kno why but i want to try it...


----------



## natures medicine (Feb 27, 2010)

I've smoked some of the Jedi good shit  don't know if its 41 percent like they say but it is some of the stoniest bud i've smoked in awhile had me high for like 3 too 4 hours off of a couple bong rips 
so good luck with those seeds let me know how it goes. I could'nt bring myself to pay the 300 to 400 a seed for the Jedi thats way out there.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 28, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> ill be watching im wanting to see the jedi i always over looked the jedi in all my purchases from bcseeds....how long did it take for them to reach u?There freebies really compensate the price....Has the taproot broke out yet?Ill bet its going to be straight dankness....
> glad im not the only one on here with some of there infamouse strains... im just waiting for all my strains to finish ....if i like the outcome im biting the bait and getting the infinty...lol. i dont kno why but i want to try it...


 they took 3 weeks to arrive from the day we sent cash no tap root as of yet


natures medicine said:


> I've smoked some of the Jedi good shit  don't know if its 41 percent like they say but it is some of the stoniest bud i've smoked in awhile had me high for like 3 too 4 hours off of a couple bong rips
> so good luck with those seeds let me know how it goes. I could'nt bring myself to pay the 300 to 400 a seed for the Jedi thats way out there.


 lets hope it comes out good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

fingers crossed this is as dank and strong as the hype man, i think youll be more bowled over with the BLZ but i hope im wrong haha


----------



## rasclot (Mar 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fingers crossed this is as dank and strong as the hype man, i think youll be more bowled over with the BLZ but i hope im wrong haha


 yeah mate ive heard good things bout the blz bud its lookin rather dank so many trichs on her
the matey in my hydro shop said to flush with ph 4 water coz it locks out all the nutrients wot do u lot think about this????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 1, 2010)

god knows man 4 seems low to flush with tho id have thought youd flush with balanced in the middle ph? but i know jack about hydro


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 1, 2010)

rasclot said:


> they took 3 weeks to arrive from the day we sent cash no tap root as of yet
> 
> lets hope it comes out good


thats prettydecent time if u ask me....How they coming along?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 2, 2010)

jasper2478 said:


> thats prettydecent time if u ask me....How they coming along?


 lil update
the jedi have cracked!!!!! after 3 days
everythin is goin well in the flowerin room swellin nicely
il post sum pics in a bit

my mutated blz monster in the veg box is gonna be the bomb!!!
its got 7 branches growin out of 1 node!!!! n 1 of the middle branches has mutated into 2 lol il post a pic of her aswell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2010)

the stink of blzbud i can smell to this day its overpoweringly gorgeous


----------



## rasclot (Mar 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the stink of blzbud i can smell to this day its overpoweringly gorgeous


 the bud smells really citrusy n the trichs are everywhere all these different stains im gonna be lost lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2010)

hell yeah man! different shit to pick from is all i ever wanted from this game, i honestly dont think i could fully settle down with one strain forever


----------



## rasclot (Mar 2, 2010)

the cheeses

























kandykush















cream caramel










blz bud
















blz,caramel,kandy kush chillin











blz monster
















cream caramel tellin me she was born ready lol











jedi


----------



## liljheazy (Mar 2, 2010)

man they are looking great and getting real fat, those cheeses look CRAZY!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 2, 2010)

damn it must smell great in that flowering room


----------



## rasclot (Mar 2, 2010)

liljheazy said:


> man they are looking great and getting real fat, those cheeses look CRAZY!


 they smell crazy aswell
[QUOTE="SICC";3854721]damn it must smell great in that flowering room [/QUOTE]
yeah mate it smells propa nice in there cant wait for the big chop


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 2, 2010)

As always Ras, faultless mate. How do you do it? The geezer can't put a foot wrong.
The cheese really stinks once its been cured for a week or so. The longer the cure the more it smells.
You make it look so easy mate


----------



## rasclot (Mar 2, 2010)

rasclot said:


> the cheeses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bump for new page

thanx oscar fuknows how i do it i dont know my self lol


----------



## SL2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Damn Rasman that is some good looking bud you have there.
Looks like Sasquatch coming at you in the back rightlol


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2010)

cheese looks outstanding dude


----------



## rasclot (Mar 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> cheese looks outstanding dude


 all thanx to the cheese fairy


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 2, 2010)

yay yay yay :dance jedi have popped. and that BLZ clone looks like its sorta mutated


----------



## fishindog (Mar 2, 2010)

looking gorgeous ras...


----------



## jasper2478 (Mar 2, 2010)

Your garden looks great ....Some great pics well done....Goin to be some good smoke...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2010)

everything looking pukka as usual foxtails and cheese my faves! hahah


----------



## fishindog (Mar 3, 2010)

hey ras do you trim any big fan leaves at all?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everything looking pukka as usual foxtails and cheese my faves! hahah


 cheers don 
i got sum e n co cheese cuttins today gave a few away i was plannin to throw 1 in for the next grow n keep 1 for a mother 
the next grow is gonna be 2 blz 2 cream caramel 1 cheese n 1 jedi not gonna grow em as tall coz the veg box will b in the closet aswell 
the jedi is gonna go straight into 12/12 from seed n the 1 cheese is gonna be veged for a week or so


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 3, 2010)

some fine tastes stacking up for the perpetual Ras you seen any grow pics of the jedi?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> some fine tastes stacking up for the perpetual Ras you seen any grow pics of the jedi?


 heres a pic of jedi dunno if its jedi 41% this grow will b livin proof of the claims


----------



## rasclot (Mar 3, 2010)

heres some1 elses jedi






*jedi in coco*


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

er have i ghone deaf or is the pictures really quiet?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> er have i ghone deaf or is the pictures really quiet?


 mate fuknows wot happend there lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2010)

lol the first pic is back now looks well tastey but not much more if any trichs than other strains ive seen lol.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> lol the first pic is back now looks well tastey but not much more if any trichs than other strains ive seen lol.


 i reckon its bullshit mate no way is there a strain thats got 41%thc if there was every1 would b talkin about it lol lets see wot these grow like if there shit than we all know
ive always got the cheeses lol
n wot ever is a keeper out of wot im growin at the mo


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 4, 2010)

Even if it was 41% could you even handle smoking something that strong? Seems to me it would knock you out before you got a chance to enjoy it lol....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2010)

would be one hell of a ride tho haha imagine the honey oil


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Damn Rasman that is some good looking bud you have there.
> Looks like Sasquatch coming at you in the back rightlol


 Oh yeh
Sorry man, been smoking too much and not getting to the end of my sub'd list and here i am looking at another AMAZING job and subbing myself again I love it. Great lookin stuff Rasclot. Will pop by for a cuppa now and then if you don't mind.

Peace and Rep (also for your comment on Westy's Wembley thread)

DST


----------



## rasclot (Mar 5, 2010)

DST said:


> Oh yeh
> Sorry man, been smoking too much and not getting to the end of my sub'd list and here i am looking at another AMAZING job and subbing myself again I love it. Great lookin stuff Rasclot. Will pop by for a cuppa now and then if you don't mind.
> 
> Peace and Rep (also for your comment on Westy's Wembley thread)
> ...


 stop by n e time mate 
im gonna chop them down on thursday at 9weeks in 12/12 coz
i need to get the next lot in before i go on holiday im goin to a place called aruba its an island of the coast of venezuela n thats at the end of may
and because of pm problem its not that bad at the mo but b4 i can put my others into flowerin i wanna give the closet i propa clean to get rid of it
i reckon the blz,cream caramel n cheeses will be ready to chop but the kandy kush looks like it needs a bit longer probly a couple of weeks my problem is that if i didn have this pm problem i could leave her to flower for an extra 2weeks n put my others from the veg box with her but i aint chancin them gettin infected so its all comin down i checked the trichs
blz= 100%cloudy
creamcaramel=10%amber
cheeses=5%amber
kandykush=50%cloudy

so thursday is the big chop
bring on the next clean n fresh grow hopefully with no pm


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 5, 2010)

Fuck me this grow has gone well quick, it only seems a few weeks ago when you started flowering


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2010)

lol @ Sasquatch. 

looking good bro


----------



## lordj (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey, Ras, a previous post asked if you trimmed the fan leaves... do you?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 5, 2010)

lordj said:


> Hey, Ras, a previous post asked if you trimmed the fan leaves... do you?


 no mate only the under growth that aint gonna get much light


----------



## mr west (Mar 5, 2010)

i never take a leaf off untill its ready to come off lol


----------



## rasclot (Mar 6, 2010)

i scrumped a bud of the kk,cc,blz
i got back from work jst now n the kk was dry enough to smoke im just finishing the joint n its sum tasty shit with a nice stone im happy with her shel taste so much nicer dryed properly il post sum pics of the veg box n the flowerin room wen the lights come on


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

kool, im smoking scrumped querkle lol, its yummy too.


----------



## DST (Mar 6, 2010)

Afternoon all, talking of scrumping, got two (or it is 3, hehe)) little buds that I had accidents with this morning whilst chopping, popped them in an envelope and on the radiator for a quick ziz.

Have a good one...hopefully these things will be dry when I get back from the cinema....

PEace, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

we scrummped a whole plant today for the team lol, shmoking oven dried, 30 second cured tall pheno blueberry lol>>>>>>>>


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm smoking psychosis and i don't think its better than cheese but i think i prefer it but that might be coz its something different and i've been smoking cheese for a few months now lol what a spoilt c*nt i am


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

also, dont forget its only 7 week chosis. I wont hear u say its no better lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 6, 2010)

I've only got 8 weeks to wait for 10 week co lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

lol, u got anything comin out b4 that ?


----------



## bender420 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow bro, everything looks so damn good, especially the cheese, cannot wait till we have a cut available in the states. 

I am popping some kandy kush x skunk. I really like the size of your kandy kush, but looks like a difficult trim. How long into flowering were the last pics of KK you posted.

Cheers, and great job again.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 7, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Wow bro, everything looks so damn good, especially the cheese, cannot wait till we have a cut available in the states.
> 
> I am popping some kandy kush x skunk. I really like the size of your kandy kush, but looks like a difficult trim. How long into flowering were the last pics of KK you posted.
> 
> Cheers, and great job again.


 the last pic was at 8 weeks in 12/12 mate 
im only gonna flower her for 9 weeks coz i need to get the next lot in b4 i go on holiday i would of kept her goin for 11weeks if i wasn goin on holiday
she looks like she needs it

smoke report from scrumped buds il do a propa report wen they are dryed properly

kandy kush - very tasty stuff fruity lil number
cream caramel - another tasty strain the buds are so hairy u can almost taste caramel from her i love it
blz bud - holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!how strong??? very!!!!!! made my body n mind go numb lol its def a keeper i got 3 of those to go in the next run along with 1 cream caramel 1 jedi n 1 cheese bring on the next grow


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Oh yeh
> Sorry man, been smoking too much and not getting to the end of my sub'd list and here i am looking at another AMAZING job and subbing myself again I love it. Great lookin stuff Rasclot. Will pop by for a cuppa now and then if you don't mind.
> 
> Peace and Rep (also for your comment on Westy's Wembley thread)
> ...


I feel yah man, hard as hell to follow all these great grows.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 7, 2010)

rasclot said:


> the last pic was at 8 weeks in 12/12 mate
> im only gonna flower her for 9 weeks coz i need to get the next lot in b4 i go on holiday i would of kept her goin for 11weeks if i wasn goin on holiday
> she looks like she needs it
> 
> ...


Nice report man, thanks for sharing.

Faaahhk the KK can take 11 weeks, i hope my the skunk cross lowers the finishing time, whdya think?


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2010)

rasclot said:


> stop by n e time mate
> im gonna chop them down on thursday at 9weeks in 12/12 coz
> i need to get the next lot in before i go on holiday im goin to a place called aruba its an island of the coast of venezuela n thats at the end of may
> and because of pm problem its not that bad at the mo but b4 i can put my others into flowerin i wanna give the closet i propa clean to get rid of it
> ...


Wow, Sounds like an awesome holiday. I know Aruba, it use to be part of the Netherlands Antilles until the 80's. My old man went to boarding school in Venezuela...Man, wish I could be somewhere like that just noo. Have a great time!!

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2010)

H-O-L-I-D-A-Y? Ive heard of this word before, nah its gone dunno wot ya mean Holiday???????


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 7, 2010)

some lovely looking plants m8.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 7, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> some lovely looking plants m8.


 cheers mate 
i aint goin for another 3 months but itl be good cant wait


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> lol, u got anything comin out b4 that ?


 I got a cheese coming out in about 4 or 5 weeks, i dunno how long its been flowering coz i didn't mark the date it went in FFS. I've treated it quite/very badly so its gotta recover so that'll make it take a bit longer


----------



## rasclot (Mar 8, 2010)

srumped a co cheese branch last night n im smokin 1 now n all i can say is WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 8, 2010)

i'm just smoking a co spliff now too. it gets better after a good cure.


----------



## mr west (Mar 8, 2010)

im smoking blueberry and lebanese cocktail b4 bed yumm>>>>> rather have wot u boys have got but i have that to come in bout 4 weeks lol. Puff on!


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 8, 2010)

god...

damn you brits.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 9, 2010)

heres sum pics for ya first of the kandy kush she could do with a bit longer but fukit shes gonna go up in smoke lol





now the lovely cream caramel





















this blz smells a bit cheesey looks a bit like em aswell lol











n the great cheeses















all of em chillin








































veg box





cheeses cuttins


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 9, 2010)

welcome to the big mofos. looking super


----------



## mammal (Mar 9, 2010)

fucking lush mate! especially that caramel!


----------



## rasclot (Mar 9, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> welcome to the big mofos. looking super


 cheers lgp they are a bit on the large size lol
forgot to say that i killed my jedi seedling i watered it the first time with full strength a+b n it got cooked lol my stoner mistake of the year lol ive popped another in the coco


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 9, 2010)

oh big mistake u know not to do that nxt time


----------



## rasclot (Mar 9, 2010)

rasclot said:


> heres sum pics for ya first of the kandy kush she could do with a bit longer but fukit shes gonna go up in smoke lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mammal said:


> fucking lush mate! especially that caramel!


 yeah mate cant wait to chop em n get the next lot in


Lil ganja princess said:


> oh big mistake u know not to do that nxt time


 u learn from ur mistakes lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2010)

stick a fork in that cheese shes done!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> stick a fork in that cheese shes done!!


ditto that statement


----------



## mv400 (Mar 10, 2010)

Me want some cheese


----------



## lordj (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, you are the MAN, Ras... great lookin' grow!


----------



## norcalikilla (Mar 10, 2010)

wow everything looks just amazing! i love the formation of the cheese buds and all the colors and "smells" of your room. i can smell them from here in cali, and let me tell you i wish i could smell the real thing. i also cant wait until we can get some of those cuts here in the us. 

aruba sounds awesome, is your lady going to go with you this time? or is she gonna stay and watch the girls like she did with jamaica?

anyway ras i gotta just say you were one of the reasons i started growin, i can only imgine what you could do with a legal cultivation op, ever consider cali? ill show yah around


----------



## norcalikilla (Mar 10, 2010)

almost forgot, +rep!


----------



## Solcyn26 (Mar 10, 2010)

cheese-us christ those caylaxs are fuckin huge..when the cheese gets all resinated like that they should call it cheese wiz


----------



## rasclot (Mar 10, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> wow everything looks just amazing! i love the formation of the cheese buds and all the colors and "smells" of your room. i can smell them from here in cali, and let me tell you i wish i could smell the real thing. i also cant wait until we can get some of those cuts here in the us.
> 
> aruba sounds awesome, is your lady going to go with you this time? or is she gonna stay and watch the girls like she did with jamaica?
> 
> anyway ras i gotta just say you were one of the reasons i started growin, i can only imgine what you could do with a legal cultivation op, ever consider cali? ill show yah around


 yeah shes comin with me this time gonna get my mum to water them while im away
id love to do a legal op id have a forest lol
thanx for da rep mate

today i cut the bitches down fukin hell wot a smell!!!! my whole block stank like a weed factory lol
wet weight all in was 59oz so i reckon i should get roughly 18oz il be happy with 15
i gave my closet a good clean with dettol 99.9% hopefully the pm was destroyed

heres the co cheese










e cheese





kandy kush my mate is 6foot1










blz bud















cream caramel










all of em hangin out


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 10, 2010)

there huge. literal as big as a man


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2010)

good show ras mate, i knew u wouldnt let us down this round lol11/10 for u mate


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2010)

thats alot of bud


----------



## SM4RT3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Fuckinhell Ras, what the hell do they put in the water down your way, always a monster grow on the cards where u r concerned.

Nice.


----------



## liljheazy (Mar 10, 2010)

Truly amazing brotha, that cheese is a freak ive never seen buds like that. what seed company is that from?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 11, 2010)

liljheazy said:


> Truly amazing brotha, that cheese is a freak ive never seen buds like that. what seed company is that from?


 lol no seed company mate its a clone only strain


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 11, 2010)

rasclot said:


> lol no seed company mate its a clone only strain


 just one of the lucky ppl that the cheese fairy has dropped off to


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2010)

DAMN those are some trees, man after me own heart Ras top work fella cheese looks so swollen calyx'd really nicely done. hairs all receded like a fat bald man haha


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2010)

I joined just in time to see the harvest. Hell yeh Ras!!!! Beautiful plants and splendid work! Those Kush breeds are stretchy mothers.

DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

100 pages rast, how many grows is that?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> 100 pages rast, how many grows is that?


 thanx every1 for the great comments
100 pages = 5 grows lol


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 11, 2010)

Holy shit that looks fucking amazing. Can't rep you yet but I owe ya one. Great work Ras.....


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 11, 2010)

simply amazing ras.

beautiful nugs.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 11, 2010)

Holy fuckin shit!!!!! Holy fuckin shit!!!! 
That cheese has foxtailed to fuck mate. You've got a right mountain of bud there. Do you think you can wait until the cheese has cured before you smoke it, its well worth the wait lol

Holy fuckin shit!!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2010)

Holy fuckin shit!!!!! Holy fuckin shit!!!! 
That cheese has foxtailed to fuck mate. You've got a right mountain of bud there. Do you think you can wait until the cheese has cured before you smoke it, its well worth the wait lol

Holy fuckin shit!!!!


----------



## rasclot (Mar 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> Holy fuckin shit!!!!! Holy fuckin shit!!!!
> That cheese has foxtailed to fuck mate. You've got a right mountain of bud there. Do you think you can wait until the cheese has cured before you smoke it, its well worth the wait lol
> 
> Holy fuckin shit!!!!


 lol im sure i could cure sum its not as if im gonna run out of weed


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2010)

lovely buds m8.


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Mar 11, 2010)

rasclot said:


> lol im sure i could cure sum its not as if im gonna run out of weed


One day I'll be able to say this exact sentence.


----------



## norcalikilla (Mar 11, 2010)

what a state of mind you must be in! or out of! your grows have never ceased to amaze me, and yet im more amazed with every harvest! if i could afford canna id use it for sure. i know the rhyzo is amazing and the coco a and b are outa this world, but i hear its the tlc you put into the plants that make them amazing. i wish i could get that co cheese, its my favorite. 

ras congrats on the harvest, im sure youre ear to ear! cant wait to read the smoke rep. and for gods sake great fuckin job man!


----------



## bender420 (Mar 11, 2010)

This is one sexy bitch I tell you!

Just fucking suberb, cheers man. 

BTW I know the Cheese is clone only but how many different cuts do you folks have. If they are all almost the same, how did you get your to mature this far, did you take this girl longer than other cheese growers.


----------



## bender420 (Mar 11, 2010)

My CJ is on day 50, 20-25 more days. Its is starting to show some similar foxtail effect. I doubt mine will get as crazy as the dang cheese.

This is a pic of lower cola, more mature than the top ones.


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

bender420 said:


> This is one sexy bitch I tell you!
> 
> Just fucking suberb, cheers man.
> 
> BTW I know the Cheese is clone only but how many different cuts do you folks have. If they are all almost the same, how did you get your to mature this far, did you take this girl longer than other cheese growers.



I know a lot of us have the same chees and co cut lol, thats just a good manicure, it shows the swollen buds off really nice but not enough to make me trrim em down so much lol. Ras has done a really good job growing them too, jus how u want them but im thinking maybe he tried another cut cuz of the way he dont like it lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 12, 2010)

rasc mannnn.....
that cheeze is amazing man....that stuff really stole the show....
the kandy is crazy...too..... 6ft ..... mine was on 4ft..... 
and i love those pics next too the carmel.......nice artwork..... 
im a fan.....
+rep brada!


----------



## rasclot (Mar 12, 2010)

norcalikilla said:


> what a state of mind you must be in! or out of! your grows have never ceased to amaze me, and yet im more amazed with every harvest! if i could afford canna id use it for sure. i know the rhyzo is amazing and the coco a and b are outa this world, but i hear its the tlc you put into the plants that make them amazing. i wish i could get that co cheese, its my favorite.
> 
> ras congrats on the harvest, im sure youre ear to ear! cant wait to read the smoke rep. and for gods sake great fuckin job man!


 i reckon it all comes down to good genetics u could be the best grower in the world but if u got a shit pheno theres fuk all u can do to make it nice


mr west said:


> I know a lot of us have the same chees and co cut lol, thats just a good manicure, it shows the swollen buds off really nice but not enough to make me trrim em down so much lol. Ras has done a really good job growing them too, jus how u want them but im thinking maybe he tried another cut cuz of the way he dont like it lol.


 jus how u want them but im thinking maybe he tried another cut cuz of the way he dont like it lol. 
wot do ya mean? im stoned with a big cheesey grin 


323cheezy said:


> rasc mannnn.....
> that cheeze is amazing man....that stuff really stole the show....
> the kandy is crazy...too..... 6ft ..... mine was on 4ft.....
> and i love those pics next too the carmel.......nice artwork.....
> ...


 that art peice comes fresh from jamaica i love it


bender420 said:


> This is one sexy bitch I tell you!
> 
> Just fucking suberb, cheers man.
> 
> BTW I know the Cheese is clone only but how many different cuts do you folks have. If they are all almost the same, how did you get your to mature this far, did you take this girl longer than other cheese growers.


 them cheeses were flowered for 8 weeks n 6days mate they wasnt the biggest of plants but the smell over powered everythin in the closet lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been staring at that cheese pic for 5 minutes, i couldn't take my eyes of it, it hypnotised me lol
Mine went like that but i couldn't get a good pic with my shitty camera FFS

Holy fuckin shit!!!! lol


----------



## liljheazy (Mar 12, 2010)

yo i want to see that shit cured and ready to GO!


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2010)

so u do like it now? I thought u didnt lol


----------



## rasclot (Mar 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> so u do like it now? I thought u didnt lol


 like it?????
i love it!!!!
smokin 1 for breakfast n its lush
it all weighed in at a measly 10 oz
but im happy
creamcaramel= 3.5oz
kandykush=3oz
blz 2 1/4oz
co cheese just under 1oz
e cheese just over 1oz
the next lot are goin into flowerin later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 13, 2010)

damn man thats a cracking hall for that cupboard, not that im jealous..... much

nice work man


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 13, 2010)

10 oz ain't to be sniffed at mate and you took 'em early. I'd be pleased with it. It looked VERY impressive


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

id be happy with ten oz out my tent lol very well done. Have u smoked any of the psychosis yet, like cheese but fruity


----------



## bender420 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah Ras I bet, it is hard to look at a plant's pic and tell anything about the smell, but this one just looks like it smells so darn pungent. Real nice work. 

So I am certain I will come across some UK Cheese Clones shorty. I was driving to the market while I saw the glimpse of the Cheese Fairy flying with gift baskets full of UK Cheese girls.

I would really appreciate it if I could get some general info on the cheese, I reckon you guys west, rasclots, don, dst are the experts. 

Yield? (from ras's response it seems that it is a very low yielder)
Potency? (I think I spoke to Don and he mentioned it is quite potent)
Nutes? (What EC does it like in hydro/coco)

Rasclots if you mind me posting questions in your thread, please let me know and I will stop.


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2010)

cheese grows great in coco and drinks like a geordie/ scott. Full dose of nutes is ok if u go over it tends to burn a littel.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2010)

i thought i had a drink problem but its sorted theres still beer in the fridge.

its probably too early for a stella but ive been up since 8 so i reckon im all good.


----------



## lordj (Mar 14, 2010)

Once again, Ras, a bumper crop. Let us know how she smokes. My blueberry is comin' along nicely.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303691-blueberry-mango-coco.html


----------



## fishindog (Mar 14, 2010)

looking great ras! nice work yet again....love it


----------



## rasclot (Mar 14, 2010)

the co is just as nice as the cheese westy i love em both
yesterday i had 2 cunts tryin to kick my door off while i was out luckily they didn get in but fucked my door lock my misses was in tho n she is shit scared it nearly put a stop to my growin as she wants me to stop ive told all my mates that im not gonna grow n e more n sold my lights n that 
hopefully them cunts dont come back but if they do their gonna be in for a shock wen the air fills with pepper spray i got 3 neighbours that got my back so things should b kool
smoke report

blz= is sum horrible smelly stuff that smokes like a dream it smells like gone off milk lol sum people heaved wen they smelt it lol very strong body n mind buzz a bit like the cheeses

kandykush= still smells like a musky moldy room n she taste like she smells with a hint of menthol or summin

cream caramel= the taste n smell reminds me of bananas real strong banana smell to her like dryed bananas not as strong as the rest but a nice alround smoke

the cheeses= just beautifull


----------



## mr west (Mar 15, 2010)

cunts kickin ure door in wen ur not there ooer. Some blokes tried kikin in my next doors front door the other week or so but they never got throo the reinforced glass lol jus made a fukin mess. Any idea who the scrotes are?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> cunts kickin ure door in wen ur not there ooer. Some blokes tried kikin in my next doors front door the other week or so but they never got throo the reinforced glass lol jus made a fukin mess. Any idea who the scrotes are?


 no mate not sure who they are quite alot of people have had there doors kicked in down my way i just had a new lock fitted n the locksmith said that 5 flats were kicked in the last week takin laptops n everythin
whoever they are they aint gettin into my flat coz i just spent £150 on locks n bolts the new lock is fitted just gotta wait for the bolts to be fitted on saturday
i hate cunts like that with a passion


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 15, 2010)

harsh man thank god they didnt get in. i similarly hate that shit, its one thing oppurtunist thieves but scrotes just out on the rob deserve their fingers broken. 

sounds like youve got some nice choices to take your pick from rasc 

we gonna see some macro pron?


----------



## lordj (Mar 15, 2010)

Ras, they were probably after your cash, valuables, etc. Hate to see you stop growin', ur so damn good at it.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 15, 2010)

Fucking arseholes. Do you think they were after your grow or just a regular burglary? Did they fuck off when they realised your Mrs was in? I've got some rather handy tools that i got for my Mrs for when i was on nights nowt illegal but it would be unpleasant to be on the wrong end of. 
I'm glad no one was hurt, but i would have been glad if those cunts got hurt


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2010)

lordj said:


> Ras, they were probably after your cash, valuables, etc. Hate to see you stop growin', ur so damn good at it.


I think you can breathe easy, my guess is that Ras's putting the word out so that no one thinks he growing anymore (wise move either way - smoke and mirrors lad, smoke and mirrors.)

Never been one to crap on someones livingroom floor, but I have busted a couple of doors down in my time, and it's surprising how easy it is!!! 

Sounds like yer misses deserves that holiday Ras!!!

Oh, and awesome pics of foxy ladies!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn thats shitty Mon, you sold all of your stuff? I loved watching all your wonderful grow's


----------



## inked (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice grow once again man....shame about them scumbags tryin to have your door off!! my guess is they were purely after your weed mate, that shit happens to regular where i live due to smell leeks!! I had to scrap a whole load of plants due to a smell on my road, turned out it wasn't comming from mine, but it sure made me reavaluate my next grow!! A few pages back you said yourself you could smell it in your hallway....imagine what it smells like to others!? they probably think you've got a whole flat in operation!! dont mean to put a downer on things, just don't like seeing people being done over by cunts!! once again, nice grow


----------



## bender420 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ras Man so sorry to hear about the cunts trying to fux with you. 
What goes around comes around man, and these cocksuckers will get theirs.

Good luck with all mate.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 16, 2010)

i think they were just chancers only a few close mates know about my grow i dont think it was weed related they wont be back n e way
as for the growin its still on there is 2 cheeses 1 cream caramel 2 blzbud n 1 jedi that hasnt shown its head yet il post sum pics later theyv been in flowerin for 2days


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 16, 2010)

One out and one in lol the veg cab speeds things up a treat, i know mine has


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 16, 2010)

bender420 said:


> Ras Man so sorry to hear about the cunts trying to fux with you.
> What goes around comes around man, and these cocksuckers will get theirs.
> 
> Good luck with all mate.


nicely put bender.....

(Cheez dangles from a fault line ..... hanging on for his life ..... with one hand on the laptop and the other holdin on too deer life).....
Before i fall into the pit of death i must pass on the knowledge i have learned ....
Which is......
The kandy is really comin along..... 
Its smell is more on the spicy minty side with a kind of lemony finish....
A tuff call for the wisest pallet....
But when inhaled you can sense that the musky smell is the og coming threw...
Surely the smoke is a bit better than the smell.... it kinda taste like kandy cooorrnnnnnnn!!!!!!
AHHHHH!!!!!! (cheez falls to his death...lol....) ...i kid.....


----------



## rasclot (Mar 17, 2010)

heres sum pics of em at 4days in 12/12 











veg box is in da closet






in the veg box is 1 blzbud n 1 sharksbreath topped they are gonna go outside in a mates back garden on friday gonna grow that blz into a monster with a bit of lst 
i dont really care wot happens to the sharksbreath hopefully mother nature can do sumthin with her lol
+ 2 cheese cuts 1 is gonna be my first mother the other is goin to a mate n last but not least the jedithat hasnt shown her head but she is alive in there


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 17, 2010)

It all looks on track for another monster Raslot grow. 
Thats about the most useful thing i can think of for a friends video lol


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 18, 2010)

Everything looks great mon!

+REP


----------



## fishindog (Mar 18, 2010)

nice work ras....I still cant wait to see how those airpots work....are you noticing a difference?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn ras sorry to hear about the attempted break in. Hell I laugh at my self sometimes when I come home and find I left the door unlocked.. A different world you guys live in I guess. I'm about to move again. This time to a place deep in the country with 2 acres so I might get some outdoor action this year..... 

The house i live in now is going on the market in less than a week so I'm trying to figure out what i'm going to do with the ones I have in flower. I'm going to move the vegging plants to a storage locker or something because it still gets to cold here at night to keep them outside full time. I can smell mine as soon as I step out of the bedroom in the morning even with a filter and the exhaust going outside the building so I am going to have to do some serious oder control with air freshner when the house gets shown.....


----------



## rasclot (Mar 20, 2010)

mornin all with a fat1 of co cheese n a cuppa


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2010)

morning mate got a nice cupper tea and a fat querkle joint oh happy days >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## inked (Mar 20, 2010)

What litre are your airpots mate?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 20, 2010)

inked said:


> What litre are your airpots mate?


 i think there 10 litres mate


----------



## inked (Mar 20, 2010)

ok, i'm using coco for the 1st time myself...soon to be re-potting mine into 11litre pots for 12/12, there in 6litre ones at the mo and seem thirsty as fuk, i'm giving them a litre every 2 days, does that sound about right to you? check out the start of my journal mate there 10days under 1600w....things should get interesting soon 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under.html#post3929748


----------



## rasclot (Mar 20, 2010)

inked said:


> ok, i'm using coco for the 1st time myself...soon to be re-potting mine into 11litre pots for 12/12, there in 6litre ones at the mo and seem thirsty as fuk, i'm giving them a litre every 2 days, does that sound about right to you? check out the start of my journal mate there 10days under 1600w....things should get interesting soon
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under.html#post3929748


il check it out in a min im makin sum bubble hash at the mo


----------



## rasclot (Mar 21, 2010)

rasclot said:


> il check it out in a min im makin sum bubble hash at the mo


 heres 2.17g of bubble hash it looks like a lil man wid a hoody on lol











its sum strong stuff only smoked half a j n it made me feel a lil sick lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2010)

looks nice mate very cartoon hoody like lol, looks like it would fizz if u sucked it.


----------



## howak47 (Mar 21, 2010)

damn that hash looks fuckin dank what did u make it from?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 21, 2010)

howak47 said:


> damn that hash looks fuckin dank what did u make it from?


 it comes from the trim from kandykush,blz bud,e cheese,co cheese,cream caramel u can def taste the kandy kush in it


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 21, 2010)

LOL it does look like a lil guy with a hoody on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2010)

rasclot said:


> it comes from the trim from kandykush,blz bud,e cheese,co cheese,cream caramel u can def taste the kandy kush in it


thats asking to have your head head mashed!


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 22, 2010)

That look like it could kill you lol
I think it looks like one of the 7 dwarves


----------



## bender420 (Mar 22, 2010)

terrific bubble mate. what micron is that hash?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 23, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats asking to have your head head mashed!


 yeah mate it tastes so good



bender420 said:


> terrific bubble mate. what micron is that hash?


 its all the microns on top of each other
i noticed from the last run that the hash from each micron bag tasted n smoked virtualy the same so i stacked em up this time to make 1 lump 
ive smoked a couple of fat1s gonna let the rest cure out
the co cheese is my no1


----------



## inked (Mar 23, 2010)

hey ras, how often do you water ur girls and how much each time? its the only thing i havent got my head round since using coco, i was in 6litre pots and giving them 1litre every 2nd day, and they were bone dry each time before feeding them...there in 11litre pots now so u rekon 2 litres every 2nd day? another thing, theres no run off even with 2 litres, seems strange, cant work out if i'm under feeding or what? lol


----------



## rasclot (Mar 23, 2010)

inked said:


> hey ras, how often do you water ur girls and how much each time? its the only thing i havent got my head round since using coco, i was in 6litre pots and giving them 1litre every 2nd day, and they were bone dry each time before feeding them...there in 11litre pots now so u rekon 2 litres every 2nd day? another thing, theres no run off even with 2 litres, seems strange, cant work out if i'm under feeding or what? lol


 i water mine every day about a litre mine are in 6.5 litre pots i wouldn worry bout run off mate as long as they look happy everythin wil b ok


----------



## inked (Mar 23, 2010)

yeh 2 litres a day it is then...cheers mate!  added a couple more pics today....few more inches and im flippin baby!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html#post3944252


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 24, 2010)

I would water 'em til you get run off and once a week give 'em loads so you get a lot of run off that way you don't get a build up of salts in your medium, thats what i do anyway. I didn't do that on my1st grow and 7 weeks into flower they stopped drinking and the leaves crumbled in to yellow dust, whoops. If you've got 10L pots put 5L of feed through once a week to rinse the soil. Thats just my opinion and there could be a reason not to do it


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2010)

dopey mcsmurph the woodland dealer lmao


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like a land mine planted by my dog lol.....


----------



## rasclot (Mar 28, 2010)

everythin is goin smoothly in the growin life no sign of pm so im happy dettol must of done the trick lol
heres sum pics for ya 
look at the difference in the air pot cheese n the normal pot cheese looks like my next grow is gonna be airpot only grow






heres sum blz bondage











heres my mutant blz comin along nicely
















cream caramel 






all of em chillin











heres wot my brother found in his street weed lol looks like a bit of thistle or pot pouri lol











ive put 2 plants outside round a mates garden 1 dodgy sharksbreath hopefully mother nature can do better with her lol
n 1 blz bud that was a foot tall wen she went out il post sum pics of em later in the year


----------



## inked (Mar 28, 2010)

shiiiit....big difference between the air pots!! been waiting for someone to do a comparison using those, fairplay! think i'm gonna go with the auto pot set up next time, know a few people gettin amazing results with them. lookin good bro


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Mar 28, 2010)

Were they both the same size going in Ras? Don didn't quite get those results with his.....


----------



## Mrcool360 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lookin good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig...


----------



## rasclot (Mar 29, 2010)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Were they both the same size going in Ras? Don didn't quite get those results with his.....


 yeah mate they were roughly the same size 1 was topped tho my mate has the same results with his grow


Mrcool360 said:


> Lookin good buddy!! Check out my grow in my Sig...


 cheers mate il check urs out now


----------



## rasclot (Mar 30, 2010)

rasclot said:


> everythin is goin smoothly in the growin life no sign of pm so im happy dettol must of done the trick lol
> heres sum pics for ya
> look at the difference in the air pot cheese n the normal pot cheese looks like my next grow is gonna be airpot only grow
> 
> ...


 bumpety bump bump


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2010)

that BLZ training is impressive rasc nicely done, im going to get into early lst when i get going again


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 30, 2010)

where they cheese clones in the airpots comparison bro?


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Mar 30, 2010)

that mutated BLZ is at least a gud mutation u taking clones off of it?


----------



## rasclot (Mar 30, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> where they cheese clones in the airpots comparison bro?


 yeah mate cheese cuts


----------



## rasclot (Mar 30, 2010)

Lil ganja princess said:


> that mutated BLZ is at least a gud mutation u taking clones off of it?


 no im goin all cheese with the next grow with a couple of jedi


Don Gin and Ton said:


> that BLZ training is impressive rasc nicely done, im going to get into early lst when i get going again


 yeah mateits gotta be done now i got the veg box in there no more monstersfor me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2010)

aye im going to LST and possibly a scrog for the next grow, tho hopefully its not the end of monsters


----------



## rasclot (Mar 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye im going to LST and possibly a scrog for the next grow, tho hopefully its not the end of monsters


 we can always have monsters on a wider scale lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 30, 2010)

I think my dodgy selotape LST method works a treat lol
Those airpots make a huge difference. I might get some and put 'em in autopot trays for a double whammy. Are they expensive?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2010)

i got a set of 10 for 26 bar i think which is a lot for what they are they must be making thousands of % profit.

im ordering my autopots tomorrow i reckon its a win win double whammy osc man


----------



## inked (Mar 31, 2010)

ahhhh theres a thought Oscar, cud that be dun Don?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2010)

dont see why not man


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2010)

rasclot said:


> everythin is goin smoothly in the growin life no sign of pm so im happy dettol must of done the trick lol
> heres sum pics for ya
> look at the difference in the air pot cheese n the normal pot cheese looks like my next grow is gonna be airpot only grow
> 
> ...


bump to see wots up and how u are rasclot


----------



## norcalikilla (Apr 15, 2010)

second that

how is everybody doing? spring is out and everyones busy and having a great time, hope all is well


----------



## rasclot (Apr 19, 2010)

all is well in the growin department no pm as of yet hopefully its gone for good
heres the cheeses airpot vs normal pot







heres sum blz bud
















cream caramel










all of em chillin







the veg box=
10 cheese cuttins
1 cheese mother
2 bc seeds jedi 41%





















not as big as my previous grows 
but still good n nuf


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 19, 2010)

Everything looks great mon, what are the dimensions of your cab?


----------



## rasclot (Apr 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4057989]Everything looks great mon, what are the dimensions of your cab?[/QUOTE]
cheers mate the veg box or the whole closet??


----------



## rasclot (Apr 19, 2010)

heres a video of my mate havin a bare knuckle fight at the local gypsy site lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hcq5a3R7b1g


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 19, 2010)

Just the whole closet, I going to get a grow tent and im looking into getting a 400 watter as well, so im just tyring to get an idea on how big of a tent i should get


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2010)

Those airpots look to be a roaring success mate. You've had some crazy grows ras but this one is NOT a dissapointment, great stuff as always!!!
Is that a touch of bud rot on the top of that cheese?
i'll rep ya when i'm allowed


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 19, 2010)

rasclot said:


> all is well in the growin department no pm as of yet hopefully its gone for good
> heres the cheeses airpot vs normal pot
> 
> 
> ...


 very nice mate, very nice


----------



## rasclot (Apr 19, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> very nice mate, very nice


 no bud rot mate she got a bit close to the light lol


----------



## inked (Apr 19, 2010)

lookin good sir......you rating the airpots mate? posted a couple of pics of mine 2 weeks today in 12/12


----------



## inked (Apr 19, 2010)

i took the hoods off mine mate cus im sure they were causing heat spots as some of mine were beginning to burn....there doin sweet without the lids and i havent moved them any higher, i remember it happening on my last grow....im not using them in future, the light spread seems better to


----------



## rasclot (Apr 19, 2010)

inked said:


> lookin good sir......you rating the airpots mate? posted a couple of pics of mine 2 weeks today in 12/12


 yeah mate the air pots are great u get alot more side branchin il check urs in a min


----------



## inked (Apr 19, 2010)

farkkin ell.....only just clocked the veggin box underneath...lol saweeeet!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2010)

fuckin top work as per usual Rasc man the colas on the BLZ are bonkers gonna be some towers there.


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

Plants all looking good mate slight burage on one of em lol. Which one was ur mate in that fight?


----------



## rasclot (Apr 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> Plants all looking good mate slight burage on one of em lol. Which one was ur mate in that fight?


lol it was the matey that won i dont see him much n e more hes a bit of a live wire in n out of jail all the time not my scene if u know wot i mean.


----------



## mr west (Apr 21, 2010)

was a good fight lol, was the other chap a pikey then?


----------



## DST (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the other guy over done himself at the start, your mate looked like he had a bit of height advantage over the pikey....thanks for sharing Ras.

Oh, and I like those towers in the making. Bud from the top to bottom on them. Nice indeedy.

Peace, DST


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 23, 2010)

that video was raw, nice one Ras haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm surprised they let your mate out of the site, what was it about?
plants are superb as always Ras mate. I owe you rep


----------



## rasclot (Apr 25, 2010)

mr west said:


> was a good fight lol, was the other chap a pikey then?


sort of hes a pikey convert lol hes got 2 kids with 1 of em n 2 of his sisters got kids with pikeys lol


DST said:


> I think the other guy over done himself at the start, your mate looked like he had a bit of height advantage over the pikey....thanks for sharing Ras.
> Oh, and I like those towers in the making. Bud from the top to bottom on them. Nice indeedy.
> 
> Peace, DST


the other matey had a reputation of bein a good boxer lol he must of got his rep from wen he was younger lol.


oscaroscar said:


> I'm surprised they let your mate out of the site, what was it about?
> plants are superb as always Ras mate. I owe you rep


not sure wot it was about they had the fight on the site where his neices n nephews n sister lives the other pikey was from another site.
il post sum pics wen the lights come on.


----------



## lordj (May 6, 2010)

How's ur airpots doin' Ras? Any pics to share?


----------



## azoo (May 6, 2010)

12/12 vs 18/6 what better cons an pros???


----------



## SL2 (May 6, 2010)

Hello?????
RAS??????


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2010)

echoooo echooooo echooooo


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

azoo said:


> 12/12 vs 18/6 what better cons an pros???


Depends if you want flowers or leaves I guess??? 

Ras has been hijacked and taken away by some pikeys for showing them fighting on the internet, hahaha. Where you at Ras? Hope all is well in the land of weed cheese and hung parliaments.

Peace, DST


----------



## rasclot (May 11, 2010)

DST said:


> Depends if you want flowers or leaves I guess???
> 
> Ras has been hijacked and taken away by some pikeys for showing them fighting on the internet, hahaha. Where you at Ras? Hope all is well in the land of weed cheese and hung parliaments.
> 
> Peace, DST


hey all
im good im not livin at my place at the mo my misses cought me cheatin  
im still with her just not livin there at the mo wen i move back in she dont want me growin
but shes gonna let me finish off this grow im goin to aruba with her in 2weeks time so things should b cool
as for the growin part im gutted i was just gettin into it but give it time n il be growin again all my cuttins n seedlins are goin to a mate i got
1 mr nice ssh
4 cheese cuttins
1 mother cheese
2 jedi 41%
5 of my mates are growin e n co cheeses all thanx to the cheese fairy!!!!!!!!! MUCH RESPECT!!!!!
my current grow is goin slow for sum reason il post sum pics by the weekend im plannin on cuttin them down next tue b4 i go on holiday its gonna be pushin it close but has 2 be done


----------



## oscaroscar (May 11, 2010)

Oh dear Ras. you seem more gutted about not growing than treating your bird like crap lol
Keep your eye on her while your on holiday, she'll prolly sleep with a greasy mexican waiter as payback lmfao 


I'd like to see your mr nice ssh, my gh ssh was shite
anyways i hope it all works out the way you want it to mate


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2010)

gutting mate. so is the jedi stil in veg? wernt u gonna take cuttings off it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2010)

ah shit man sorry to hear your out the crib, and no more grow!?!?! what ever? not even 1? 

mine was griefing me the other day bout growing, she doesnt seem to see that i forsee growing for the rest of my life. 

everyones fucking stopping, its balls, we need to have a 'Im a grower but im not growing group'


----------



## lordj (May 13, 2010)

Me, too, Don... can't see NOT growing, it's fun as shit. Plus, you make a lot of friends LOL! My method is two grows a year; start in Feb and again in Sep. 


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303691-blueberry-mango-coco.html


----------



## rasclot (Dec 18, 2010)

hello all hows every1???
gonna be startin a grow in the new year 
cant fukin wait!!!!!!!!!!!
new 600w light 
1.2m tent n all the trimmins
its gonna b a psycho cheese grow
il keep u all posted as the lights n tent n all that arrives
happy growin happy crimbo n new year  RAS


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

canny wait me sen Ras mate lol


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

wicked bro cant wait


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

back in the game! nice one rasc!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2010)

Jolly good old bean, looking forward to watching it unfold mate


----------



## rasclot (Dec 18, 2010)

cant wait either how did the livers end up was she nice?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh shit what up Mon?!?!


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah livers turned out to be ok


----------



## mr west (Dec 18, 2010)

oscaroscar said:


> Yeah livers turned out to be ok


filthy dirty bad ass skunk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

all ive smoked since i chopped it! the only jar i didnt flog haha


----------



## rasclot (Dec 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all ive smoked since i chopped it! the only jar i didnt flog haha


sounds good to me!
oscar mate u not got a grow on the go???
hows u sicc hope things are kool down ur way ras


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 19, 2010)

Its going good mon, glad to see you back on


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy Hogmanay ras, good luck for the new year and lets hope your "first footers" are indeed some "dirty skunky hoodrats!"

peace, DST


----------



## oscaroscar (Dec 19, 2010)

rasclot said:


> sounds good to me!
> oscar mate u not got a grow on the go???
> hows u sicc hope things are kool down ur way ras


Nah mate, i aint growing atm, i miss it. A couple of mates have still got mothers so i can get all my genes back if i start up again plus i've still got all my kit. I bet you cant wait to start up


----------



## rasclot (Dec 20, 2010)

remember the jedi 41% seeds i got from bc seeds
my mate has got 2 fem jedi growin at the mo the stalks are fat !
i aint seen nothin like these b4 they look like somethin out of jurassic park lol
il take sum pics wen i go round there


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

must be second or third round rasclot hows it smoke an wots it like finished?


----------



## rasclot (Dec 20, 2010)

mr west said:


> must be second or third round rasclot hows it smoke an wots it like finished?


this is the second attempt mate the first jedi grow burned down!! my mates ballast set on fire n killed the whole crop!!
they were 7foot tall n stems were over an inch thick with the biggest leaves n e 1 has ever seen!!!
il post pics of this grow this week sum time


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2010)

oh dear mate not good, maxibright by anychance?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 21, 2010)

Cant wait to see some pics, i know some one who was looking at those Jedi's


----------



## rasclot (Dec 25, 2010)

MERRY CRIMBO EVERY1!!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry XMas Mon!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2010)

irie mon! merry crimbo!!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 28, 2010)

hope u had a good one bro


----------



## Elluzion (Jan 28, 2011)

rasclot said:


> this is the second attempt mate the first jedi grow burned down!! my mates ballast set on fire n killed the whole crop!!
> they were 7foot tall n stems were over an inch thick with the biggest leaves n e 1 has ever seen!!!
> il post pics of this grow this week sum time


Where are those pics? lol


----------



## rasclot (Jan 30, 2011)

pics are coming today look out!


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2011)

Ive climbed to the top of my tallest tree and Im looking out>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

like meerkats on tip toes!?!? where the pics mon


----------



## rasclot (Feb 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> Ive climbed to the top of my tallest tree and Im looking out>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


lol u make me laugh westy

here is sum not very good quality pics i took yesterday of the jedi at 12weeks flowering she still needs atleast 4weeks!!!! so much for 6weeks flowerin n they are both over 7foot tall!!!!











heres a pic of the tent the other jedi is the monster at the back 











on the seed packet it said they can withstand 110mph winds not suprised with the size of these stalks lol!!!





















heres my current grow only babies at the min psychosis cheddar!!!!ras


----------



## rasclot (Feb 13, 2011)

shit forgot the pic here they are


----------



## oscaroscar (Feb 13, 2011)

They are huge mate. The most important question, whats the smoke like? 
Good to see you back mate


----------



## rasclot (Feb 13, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> They are huge mate. The most important question, whats the smoke like?
> Good to see you back mate


dont know wot the smokes like yet its 12weeks flowerin n looks like along way togo only time will tell its good to be back


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah mate looking good


----------



## rasclot (Feb 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> yeah mate looking good


hows ur cherry cheese doin mate sounds good1


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2011)

rasclot said:


> hows ur cherry cheese doin mate sounds good1


the fairy only dropped em off the other day i aint planted em yet


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 13, 2011)

looking nice bro love the thickness of that stem lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

sweet jeebuz thats some trunk on that jedi man


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 15, 2011)

So how are things in the jarrasic ....???lol... wow that things a beast....
So is this jedi some og????
Ive seen jedi og and yoda og.... heard about someone selling obe one cronobi...
But i usually stick with skywalker.... i figured the jedi and yoda were just skywalker crosses.... but i really dont know...
Just more dank ogs that are kinda similar...
I been sticking more with the kings apposed too the star wars og's myself....
like the king george og and louie....havnt got aroung to henryVIII just yet....
Now theres all these planetary ogs out....man im goona lose my mind....lol

Neways becareful brada.... you dont wanna burn down t-rex this time....


----------



## rasclot (Feb 15, 2011)

323cheezy said:


> So how are things in the jarrasic ....???lol... wow that things a beast....
> So is this jedi some og????
> Ive seen jedi og and yoda og.... heard about someone selling obe one cronobi...
> But i usually stick with skywalker.... i figured the jedi and yoda were just skywalker crosses.... but i really dont know...
> ...


dont think its a og cross mate dont really know wot it is if u go on bcseeds.com ul know wot i mean
who remembers my avatar pic that was sum harvest!!! 1 day il get the same 1day!!!!!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2011)

i'm sure that was when i first come on here, was it sage? mad picture


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2011)

Hell yeah mon!

nice update


----------



## rasclot (Feb 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i'm sure that was when i first come on here, was it sage? mad picture


yeah it was sage n durban poison 25oz bumper crop


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2011)

have u still got a cheese cut?


----------



## rasclot (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah mate only got psychosis cut the exodus got lost


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2011)

a stoned exodus cheese cut lost somewhere in the uk? apb out for Ras's lost cut.


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2011)

rasclot said:


> yeah mate only got psychosis cut the exodus got lost


psychosis is the better of the two imo anyway mate, doese the fairy need booking?


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2011)

DST said:


> a stoned exodus cheese cut lost somewhere in the uk? apb out for Ras's lost cut.


that wont be lost for long lol i bet someones found it already


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2011)

wish I'd found it, haha....I have found the odd bag in coffeeshops...tourists just get up and leave bags on tables sometimes (prolly due to Whiteys or having to catch planes) When I was back in Sockland the other week I found an old bit of hash in my Mums drawer, got her a decent bit of pollem and me and my mate decided to throw the old lump out in the street for someone to find, haha. Our contribution to the ganja god for the weekend, lol.....


mr west said:


> that wont be lost for long lol i bet someones found it already


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

ive been the recipient of such a tourist leaving the dam, its a kool feeling. last time i left the dam we rolle3d the remainder of all our bags into one giant fatty smoked it & went sideways. all i remember was going through some tunnel with what seemed to be strobe lights on the ceiling that felt about 20 mins long with my head upside the bus window unable to lift it.


----------



## rasclot (Mar 13, 2011)

hey all hows things weve got everythin up n runnin now moved up to a 600w light aswell so should be seein sum good results the fairy sent me sum beans cherry cheese bx1s and cherry cheese x livers planted 4 of each into root riot cubes n they all broke ground in 2 days!!!!
it was gonna be all psycho cheese grow but couldnt resist growin sum of those beans hopefully we get many females has any 1 got any pics of the cherry cheese in flower would like to see wot she looks like.
will post sum pics later todayras


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 13, 2011)

keep us updated!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

alreet Ras fella ive got some pics of the original cherry cheddar


----------



## rasclot (Mar 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet Ras fella ive got some pics of the original cherry cheddar


nice!!!! wot was she like to smoke on?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

kanny not overly cheesey sadly or overly cherry, came out a bit more in the cure. nice allround daytime smoke hasnt got the boot in the face of the cheese.


----------



## rasclot (May 7, 2011)

everythin has been goin smoothly the buds were growin fine until 2 days ago the psychosis buds started growin all deformed heres sum pics wot do ya reckon it could be?????????????









































wtf could it be they were fine the other day could it be the heat or summin?
i got an air intake fan today hopefully it helps if its that???


----------



## rasclot (May 7, 2011)

heres a pic of em all





ras


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2011)

they look like they re-vegging to me have you got light leak or something


----------



## rasclot (May 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> they look like they re-vegging to me have you got light leak or something


no light leak mate n the timer is fine im confused?


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2011)

Yeah me too mate, very strange init?


----------



## "SICC" (May 7, 2011)

yeah thats weird, its either some kind of light leak or its the genetics.


----------



## rasclot (May 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5693951]yeah thats weird, its either some kind of light leak or its the genetics.[/QUOTE]
lol not the genetics its psycho cheese just found out its the timer not workin properly fukin cheap timers could of cost us a grow oh well im sure it can be saved ras


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2011)

A light leak wouldn't do that much harm. They're re-vegging, i know you said the timer is ok but i'd treble check it mate.


----------



## oscaroscar (May 8, 2011)

rasclot said:


> lol not the genetics its psycho cheese just found out its the timer not workin properly fukin cheap timers could of cost us a grow oh well im sure it can be saved ras


Whoops, i didn't read it all before i opened my trap lol Just get a new timer and they should pull through but it'll add a few more weeks to the grow


----------



## rasclot (May 9, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Whoops, i didn't read it all before i opened my trap lol Just get a new timer and they should pull through but it'll add a few more weeks to the grow


startin to look better now still early days but im sure they will pull thru il post sum pics of there progress ras


----------



## rasclot (Jun 11, 2011)

hey all got sum good news after nearly 2years of not growin coz of cunts tryin to kick my door off my misses has finally got over it n im gonna start up fresh i just bought a 600w cooltube light n a digital ballast n a rhino 125mm filter kit shes lettin me have the old closet back but cant set it up til we get a wardrobe to put all her clothes into she better hurry up n choose 1 lol i got 1 cherry cheese 1 livers xcherry cheese n 2 psychosis to go in soon as i get the wardrobe cant waitras


----------



## mr west (Jun 11, 2011)

Cool mate u grew some monsters cant wait for the reload


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

hey hey! back in the game Ras man, have it!!!


----------



## rasclot (Jul 3, 2011)

just started a new thread here she is https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/444369-rasclots-back-again.html#post5916888 ras


----------



## mr west (Jul 3, 2011)

Im there mate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------

